# Official GT Thread



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone out there have any Xizangs, Zaskars or Pyclones (or whatever they were called)?? I loved those frames... never had any...

OK so i love the signature tomac, and my yeti and fats... but realy this is my all time fav frame...:

(hope its not too big)


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

I have a first year Xizang exactly like that one, but currently fitted with a later (~97) Marzocchi Bomber. I have a lot of vintage bikes but the Xiz is the one I ride all the time. They're great.


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a 1992 Team Avalanche. This was the steel frame version that came with XTR M-900. I rode that bike 1000s of miles... Still loving it.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

sallen said:


> I have a 1992 Team Avalanche. This was the steel frame version that came with XTR M-900. I rode that bike 1000s of miles... Still loving it.


I used to have a '91 Team Avalanche. No longer own it though.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Has anyone ever heard Rishi go by at full throttle?


----------



## OldFatDan (Nov 26, 2004)

*I have one too..*

But...it's a Timberline, all steel frame and Shimano Deore components...I really love this bike, I even want to upgrade it/modify it to an urban assault/commuter...But...

Where can I find old pull brakes?...or a 7-speed cassette and derailleurs ??

I'll post a pic tomorrow..


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Has anyone ever heard Rishi go by at full throttle?


Why, did he make funny sounds?


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

OldFatDan said:


> Where can I find old pull brakes?...or a 7-speed cassette and derailleurs ??


You can usually find all that stuff on ebay.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You're in luck Mik...now if you can just get him to ship to you....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98083&item=7138497358


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

AAWWEE!!! too bad i just bought a house, my girlfriend woul;d kill me...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mwr said:


> Why, did he make funny sounds?


Ya, hopefully someone will chime in thats heard him. I think its on the exhale he lets out a kind of high pitch sound. Almost like girls tennis but higher pitched.  Kinda hard to put into text. Definitely distinct. You can hear him coming and going.

I asked him about it a few years ago and he started laughing about it and said people ask him if thats his normal deal all the time. He said thats what happens when hes going hard... Hes a real nice guy. He and his wife. He used to go pretty darn good back in the day!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ya, hopefully someone will chime in thats heard him. I think its on the exhale he lets out a kind of high pitch sound. Almost like girls tennis but higher pitched.  Kinda hard to put into text. Definitely distinct. You can hear him coming and going.
> 
> I asked him about it a few years ago and he started laughing about it and said people ask him if thats his normal deal all the time. He said thats what happens when hes going hard... Hes a real nice guy. He and his wife. He used to go pretty darn good back in the day!


I'll have to have you do a reenactment next time I see you.

Tammi Jaques still his wife? I always thought she was mildly hot.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

here is some stuff that I needed an excuse to post.

Couple of items from amongst the hundreds of POS's at our last police bike auction.

Saw this and had to have it. Vicious bidding war ensued and I had to fork out 27 bucks to take it home.
24" BMX GT









This was the sleeper, we knew that under a thick coat of spray paint (the painter didn't miss a spot, got tires, cassette, hubs, spokes, etc.) it was a GT, Alu, 7 sp. XT, Mag 21, our fingers were crossed that it was a Zaskar. Late in the auction so fatigue had set in and we got it for 25. Some of the spray job had been removed in this shot, and a few parts switched so we could take it for a spin, but you get the idea.









Turns out it was an avalanche. We stripped, polished it, and scored a sticker set.









Good friend and infamous Boulder Army Store patriarch  ripping it up on the finished product. Probably never been ridden like this before.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

check harriscyclery.com for that kind o' stuff.


OldFatDan said:


> But...it's a Timberline, all steel frame and Shimano Deore components...I really love this bike, I even want to upgrade it/modify it to an urban assault/commuter...But...
> 
> Where can I find old pull brakes?...or a 7-speed cassette and derailleurs ??
> 
> I'll post a pic tomorrow..


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll have to have you do a reenactment next time I see you.
> 
> Tammi Jaques still his wife? I always thought she was mildly hot.


Ya Tammi is his wife. They had a little girl. With both of them as parents their kids should put out some horsepower!


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

My "old" GT. 2000 STS1000 DS. Sold it a few years ago.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ya Tammi is his wife. Atleast 2-3 years ago. They had a little girl. With both of them as parents their kids should put out some horsepower!


Good genes.


----------



## OldFatDan (Nov 26, 2004)

*This is my late 80's Timberline...*

Let's see if this works out...


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I used to have a '91 Team Avalanche. No longer own it though.


Why did GT hold on to the U-brake thing for so long? Its my least favorite part of my team avalanche....

BTW - My first mountain bike was a 1988 GT Tequesta with Suntour XCE


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*GT Karakorum K2*

I'm not sure how old this one is but I'm thinking about 1987/88,all Suntour XCE. I found this one in a pile of bikes on the side of the street,dumped there by a home owner cleaning out his backyard.
I cleaned it up and pumped the tires and she was ready to go.But during a recent ride the bottom bracket started to make really loud grinding noises sounding like a mountain lion in heat. It just happened to be at the same trail where a mountain lion was spotted a week earlier. I'm pretty sure the trail users weren't amused.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

sallen said:


> Why did GT hold on to the U-brake thing for so long? Its my least favorite part of my team avalanche....


Because they were more powerful than cantilevers and in a sensible location on the seatstays they worked well. It was putting them on the chainstays (usually under them) which earned them a bad rep. Cantilevers were more powerful than say, V-brakes, but less so than U's, so GT only ran rear U-brakes lest customers launch themselves over the bars via locking up front brake/wheel.

The comical part to v-brakes for me is that they've basically totally killed off brake booster sales/production. Back in cantilever/u-brake days, you almost HAD to have a booster plate to keep from breaking your fork/frame. Now with V's, no need for them anymore. Yet people insist v's are more powerful. LOL.

A guy I know repeatedly BENT brake studs on frames/forks whenever he tried running a Scott Pedersen SE brake without a booster.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Now im sad*



Built4Speed said:


> I'm not sure how old this one is but I'm thinking about 1987/88,all Suntour XCE. I found this one in a pile of bikes on the side of the street,dumped there by a home owner cleaning out his backyard.
> I cleaned it up and pumped the tires and she was ready to go.But during a recent ride the bottom bracket started to make really loud grinding noises sounding like a mountain lion in heat. It just happened to be at the same trail where a mountain lion was spotted a week earlier. I'm pretty sure the trail users weren't amused.


I got a Karakorum in the mid '90s. Put a bomber z3 on it, raceface cranks, WTB rims... Best fitting and one of the best riding bikes I'd ever been on. I got it because I thought it was a tough-ass bike that would last me forever. In Thunder Bay there ware always about 10 old ones I would see from time to time that were destined for a third decade of heavy use. SURPRISE!!! Mine broke at the chainstay about two-and-a-half years later. GT had then discontinued the Karakorum and I wound up with an ill-fitting backwoods frame.

Take care of that baby. And if its too big, send it to me. I still miss my baby


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Because they were more powerful than cantilevers and in a sensible location on the seatstays they worked well. It was putting them on the chainstays (usually under them) which earned them a bad rep. Cantilevers were more powerful than say, V-brakes, but less so than U's, so GT only ran rear U-brakes lest customers launch themselves over the bars via locking up front brake/wheel.
> 
> The comical part to v-brakes for me is that they've basically totally killed off brake booster sales/production. Back in cantilever/u-brake days, you almost HAD to have a booster plate to keep from breaking your fork/frame. Now with V's, no need for them anymore. Yet people insist v's are more powerful. LOL.
> 
> A guy I know repeatedly BENT brake studs on frames/forks whenever he tried running a Scott Pedersen SE brake without a booster.


That's funny... my main issue back in the day was that there wasn;t a huge selection of U-brakes available... I did end up with the scott brake though! =) it was a bit hard to set up... but once it was... it rocked!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

*yes*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Has anyone ever heard Rishi go by at full throttle?


I watched him smoke the field at the Traverse City, MI NORBA Nat'l back in 1991. Very impressive win on a dry dusty course.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Because they were more powerful than cantilevers and in a sensible location on the seatstays they worked well. It was putting them on the chainstays (usually under them) which earned them a bad rep. Cantilevers were more powerful than say, V-brakes, but less so than U's, so GT only ran rear U-brakes lest customers launch themselves over the bars via locking up front brake/wheel.


You're kidding right? GT held on to U-brakes because of their triple triangle frame. Your heel would have hit canti's due to the much lower chainstays. U-Brakes were ok, but not even in the same universe as a set of Vee's.

My contribution below...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*Old GT's*

Here's my old Backwoods. All Alivio running gear. A '93 I think.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Go Kart Motzart said:


> You're kidding right? GT held on to U-brakes because of their triple triangle frame. Your heel would have hit canti's due to the much lower chainstays. U-Brakes were ok, but not even in the same universe as a set of Vee's.
> 
> My contribution below...


You'rre kidding right? Gt used U-brakes in the rear because it was the best brake for the rear end of a bike at the time, especially when mounted up top. Some think it still is. When weight became an issue and lower profile canti's became available they switched. Originally Shimano didn't make canti's in more than one size. Then the v's came along.

My contribution below...


----------



## oldmtbr (Dec 3, 2005)

.....


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

*lots of nice Karakorams out there!*



TobyNobody said:


> I got a Karakorum in the mid '90s. Put a bomber z3 on it, raceface cranks, WTB rims... Best fitting and one of the best riding bikes I'd ever been on. I got it because I thought it was a tough-ass bike that would last me forever. In Thunder Bay there ware always about 10 old ones I would see from time to time that were destined for a third decade of heavy use. SURPRISE!!! Mine broke at the chainstay about two-and-a-half years later. GT had then discontinued the Karakorum and I wound up with an ill-fitting backwoods frame.
> 
> Take care of that baby. And if its too big, send it to me. I still miss my baby


You need to check craigslist and ebay often. There's lots of nice Karakorams out there. Even some NOS frames. What size do you need?


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> You need to check craigslist and ebay often. There's lots of nice Karakorams out there. Even some NOS frames. What size do you need?


I've been watching ebay for years looking for one of those red Karakorams like Go Kart's. Actually, I've been looking prety much since I sold mine in 92. Dumb move...
I'd buy a 16" if I found one. Would also grab the 91 Avalanche with the "Daktari white" finish. That was the bike I wanted but couldn't afford, so I got the Karakoram instead.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

GT_guy said:


> I've been watching ebay for years looking for one of those red Karakorams like Go Kart's. Actually, I've been looking prety much since I sold mine in 92. Dumb move...
> I'd buy a 16" if I found one. Would also grab the 91 Avalanche with the "Daktari white" finish. That was the bike I wanted but couldn't afford, so I got the Karakoram instead.


Isn't that black reynolds Karakoram frame in the mtbr classifieds a 16" it's only like $69 NOS


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Found some pics of past GT's ..............now sadly long gone 

GT karakoram elite..............








GT karakoram.............








And one frame I just got, and might keep, GT zaskar LE Red annodized........


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Built4Speed said:


> I'm not sure how old this one is but I'm thinking about 1987/88,all Suntour XCE. I found this one in a pile of bikes on the side of the street,dumped there by a home owner cleaning out his backyard.
> I cleaned it up and pumped the tires and she was ready to go.But during a recent ride the bottom bracket started to make really loud grinding noises sounding like a mountain lion in heat. It just happened to be at the same trail where a mountain lion was spotted a week earlier. I'm pretty sure the trail users weren't amused.


Based on components and the purple pearl, I am pretty sure it is an 89 or 90. IIRC the 88, which was the first year of production of Mtn bikes for GT, had Deore on it. Plus the 88 had either a red or black/white crackled paint finish.

I had the first GT Avalanche sold in Atlanta. Actually, we were one of the first GT Mtn bike dealers in that area and we sold the snot out of them. I'll scan a picture of it later and post it up. By the time I took the picture it had lost its GT cranks in favor of 185mm Bullseyes and featured a few other tastie pieces from that era. I actually wish I still owned it, but it went away so I could get a first generation Skunk Works M2. Big disappointment.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> Isn't that black reynolds Karakoram frame in the mtbr classifieds a 16" it's only like $69 NOS


I don't see that ad. Is it still listed?


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

sallen said:


> Why did GT hold on to the U-brake thing for so long? Its my least favorite part of my team avalanche....
> 
> BTW - My first mountain bike was a 1988 GT Tequesta with Suntour XCE


I'm with DeeEight. One of my _favorite _ things about the earlier GTs were that they stuck with the u-brake stud (making the swap to a rollercam possible). I'm still watching for an early 16" Xizang with the u-brake studs. To each their own I guess...


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

How were you all able to run rollercams on the rear? I ran a set on the front on my '88 Avalanche, but there wasn't enough room to properly route the cable for roller cams on the rear. And that was on a 20" frame mind you.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

retrobikeguy said:


> Found some pics of past GT's ..............now sadly long gone
> 
> GT karakoram elite..............
> 
> ...


ugliest lot of bikes ever............to each his own is right...............yuck!!

no offense to you all

Will


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

IF52 said:


> How were you all able to run rollercams on the rear? I ran a set on the front on my '88 Avalanche, but there wasn't enough room to properly route the cable for roller cams on the rear. And that was on a 20" frame mind you.


You had to run a cable on each side of the cam to keep it from pulling to the side, but it worked great. XCD-6000s in particular worked great.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hmm, that's what I figured you did. I tried it and didn't really like the way the cable loop clamped onto the cam so I gave up and stuck with U brakes on the rear.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Hmm, that's what I figured you did. I tried it and didn't really like the way the cable loop clamped onto the cam so I gave up and stuck with U brakes on the rear.


A toggle cam would be the answer here. A roller cam would be a mess on a GT.

I dont think U brakes have more power than a properly set up canti either. U brakes have less leverage as is seen by the large amounts of pad clearance.

Heres a pic of the toggle cam. It works well being pulled from off center. The toggle cam is by far the best rim brake Ive ever experienced bar none.

http://homepage.mac.com/halaburt/.Pictures/Photo Album Pictures/2003-11-22 08.41.43 -


----------



## imadjinn (Jul 17, 2005)

I don't remember where I stole theese pictures, but it's a pretty Xizang anyway


----------



## royta (Jan 17, 2006)

Check out this dandy 1994 Zaskar.










See the rest of the bike here.


----------



## royta (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a buddy with a 1994 Karakoram with probably less than 1000 miles on it. Rigid forks, LX hardware. Beautiful white bike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

SSINGA said:


> My "old" GT. 2000 STS1000 DS. Sold it a few years ago.


Nice bike but you are mistaking it for a year 2000'. When it is actually a 1997 or 1998'. The years 1999'-2000' were I-Drives.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I hadn't seen a GT mountain bike in years until this past week, when I had 2 Zaskars and a LTS all hanging in the shop at the same time for tune-ups  , and now this thread. Never could stand them myself, but they looked cool (sorta).


----------



## Frankie - B (Feb 24, 2004)

My two GT's.

A Zaskar and a Backwoods. The zaskar still is the main race bike. That is why it has some new school stuff on it. The Backwoods is set up as SS and brings me to my work!
There is a xzizang at the lbs that I'd like to have...


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Williwoods said:


> ugliest lot of bikes ever............to each his own is right...............yuck!!
> 
> no offense to you all
> 
> Will


Non taken, just an individuals taste I suppose ! _Yuck !!............bless his little cotton socks  _


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

An old photo of my first mountain bike, a '93 Team Scream painted Bravado LE (chro-moly). It was too small for me, and I wound up getting rid of it for a larger Fat Chance Yo Eddy, but I would still like to have this bike again. If anyone knows of where to find this frame in an 18", I'd be all over it...


----------



## OldBiker (Feb 2, 2005)

93 Avalanche AL


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hmmm.. 90 gt karakoram. my 1st serious bike. suntour xcd, painted blue. beautifull. and the fit was the best i ever had in a bike.. what is it that GTs give such a good fit? they are kind of ritchey like in numbers aren't they? btw.. that karakoram weighed a ton.


----------



## aphex2k (Apr 1, 2006)

here's my babe.... still riding here today. solid bit of kit!


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

OOoooh, a mango Flite. Nice saddle-very tough to find. I have two lime green ones, myself.

Does anyone else see old GTs becomming popular among the vintage crowd in the near future, because EVERYONE seemed to own one at some point? I think that's the strongest vibe in vintage collecting of anything-the fact that you try to _re-acquire_ what you once had and enjoyed.

I know that drives a lot of my collection, for sure.


----------



## aphex2k (Apr 1, 2006)

rare? didnt know that. all i do know is that without padded shorts its a very uncomfy saddle for my 177lb weight!!

tbh, i love my bike - love the geometry. loads of people over here are getting back into hardtails for some reason - GT's are picking up - mind you, there's some good kit on ebay. and a lot of fake zaskar LE's!!!

i've had mine since about 98 i think. bad practice i know, but still on original cables and hubs / BB still original. even had an offer for my front hub, the GT own brand one, by a guy at the LBS! says it looks mint!

very proud of my baby. got a couple of maxxis holy rollers on order and at some point i'll be giving my indy s's their first service. would love new forks but finances wont allow ( donations welcomed!!!


----------



## jpick915 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have just pulled out my old ('88 or '89) Timberline for conversion to a commuter bike. This baby had the U-brake mounted under the chainstays (really bad idea), front cantilever, biopace crankset, exage trail shifters (SIS rear/friction front) and brake levers, and a whopping 18-speeds. Everything is still original, with the exception of the crankset (even though I didn't know any better I always hated the biopace), tires (I do have a set of Specialized Ground Control Black Max 26x1.95 tires from approximately the same time period), chain, and seat. I will try to remember to post some pictures if I get around to it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Here's my 90's Zixang*

Cool to have one with half and half frame. Very cool riding bike stiff as $%^t.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

> Cool to have one with half and half frame. Very cool riding bike stiff as $%^t.


 Lovin them 1/2'n'1/2 xizangs, and great condition too with original XT


----------



## sylvain (Mar 19, 2004)

'98 Zaskar LE converted to SS commuter - love that frame:


----------



## pipelock (Feb 23, 2006)

*1991 GT Avalanche DX/XT with pic >>>>*










1991 GT Avalanche all original parts less tires, barends, waterbottle cages, and toe clips. All the other parts on it suprisingly are the original parts when I bought it in 1992. I have it apart for cleaning now and intend to replace the worn parts, cables etc.

Really like the Daktari White GT Paint scheme which was only available on this DX/XT equipt model. A little bit on the hefty side .....but hey so am I.

A bit of a unique model year in that the frame and fork is constructed with Prestige Concept tubing. The GT stem has a detachable face and will "flip flop" as GT terms it to provide more a upright cruiser position if desired. Also the famous rear Shimano DX U Brake and including the adjustable fork dropouts that allow one to increase or decrease the wheelbase of the bike by about 2cm.

This one will really clean up nice. I intend to keep it as close to how I bought it new. I'll post better pics when I am done.

Rob


----------



## tompahpe (May 10, 2006)

Greetings All

I've got a 1989 GT Avalanche -- components are ALL the same ones that were on the bike the day I purchased it brand new from a dealer in Honolulu, HI -- with less than 10 hours total riding time. There's not a thing wrong with it, aside from loss of air in the tires & the chain oil having dried a bit over the years. 

It's a great bike, I just couldn't get comfortable riding it -- or ANY bike -- due to having been in one severe bike wreck at age 4 (got crushed under a grown man, broke my nose, road rash face, mangled ankle...) and another at age 11 (multiple compound fractured arm that almost had to be amputated & required several surgeries...). Anxieties & stress overshadow any sense of pleasure from biking for me. No self-pity intended here, I'm really cool with it being that way, especially since there's more love-to-do/PTSD-free stuff to do than I'll ever have time for anyway.

I'm FINALLY thinking of selling my bike. I'd prefer not to part with it because it has considerable aesthetic appeal to me (LOVE that triple triangle frame!) but money is wayyyyy tight at present.

Thing is I have NO idea what my bike is worth now, what I could reasonably expect to sell it for and what the best options of how/where to go about selling it might be.

Think full price on the bike was about $1100.

Any insights, tips, guidance, opinions and/or general information would be DEEPLY appreciated.

Respectfully,
Jeanette


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tompahpe said:


> Greetings All
> 
> I've got a 1989 GT Avalanche -- components are ALL the same ones that were on the bike the day I purchased it brand new from a dealer in Honolulu, HI -- with less than 10 hours total riding time. There's not a thing wrong with it, aside from loss of air in the tires & the chain oil having dried a bit over the years.
> 
> ...


Just so you know...'for sale' type posts are not allowed in the MTBR.com forums...and your post is looking a lot like a sales pitch...

Put it on eBay for $99 and let it ride.
Put it on your local craigslist.
Or put it in the MTBR.com classifieds.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Have anyone seen 1990 Team Avalanche?(not just Avalanche)


----------



## tompahpe (May 10, 2006)

*Clarification on GT Avalanche Post*

Sorry my post looked like a sales pitch! I'm new to this forum and didn't even know posting bikes for sale is a no-no -- I was absolutely sincere about THINKING about selling my bike & that I'm seeking INFORMATION. Only trying to educate myself here, that's all. My hope was to hear from some GT savvy members because attempts to get info from local bike shops & Pacific Cycles (took over GT in 2001) proved fruitless and I know there are a lot of passionate mountain bikers out there with enough knowledge on about any aspect of bikes to fill an encyclopedia set devoted to the subject.

What would help a lot would be stuff like hearing what other people sold old GTs for, if perhaps it's smarter NOT to sell it (i.e., possible higher value in the future as a collectible, which there's been some speculating about on these forums)...the kind of stuff that might help me avoid total stupidity & regret in deciding what to do/how to do it...and if it's worth doing anything at all in the first place!

Also, I brought the bike up from the basement & noted more details, as given below. I'd like to ask whether or not these details impact what the bike might be worth.

FRAME:
GT Avalanche
All Terra
Prestige CR-MO
Double-Butted Tubes
Tange

SERIAL NUMBER:
17267 0061 
(last four digits are upside down, or maybe it's the first set & I read them upside down!)

WHEELS(??):
Shimano Deore DX

RIMS:
Araya RM-17

TIRES:
Ritchey MegaBite 26x2.0

SHIFTERS:
Shimano Deore DX

BRAKES:
Shimano Deore STI / SLR (? unsure what this means)

CRANKS:
Shimano Deore

PEDALS:
Sakae Low Fat

STRAPS:
GT

SEAT:
GT Super Soft

Lastly I could be wrong on the year, there's a registration sticker (required in Hawaii) dated 1991 so it's possible the bike was made anywhere between 1987 & 1991...not sure if it matters although seems strange to be unable to say how old the bike is IF I do decide to try selling it.

If anyone could help with KNOWLEDGE about this bike, I'd be very grateful.

Respectfully,
Jeanette K


----------



## pipelock (Feb 23, 2006)

*Response to GT Avalanche ID Help*

Here is my 1991 Avalanche. The most obvious way to date these is by the original paint scheme according to the factory brochure for 1991 (don't have it and if any former could scan one please pm me).

This pic I took a couple of months ago. Since then I have disassembled and cleaning it part by part. I have put in about five hours of work so far only half way complete. :madman:

As far as value goes, I have not seen others sell so "no comment". Keep it and ride it! There great and hard to find anything like it.:thumbsup:

More pics when I complete this cow.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Pipelock, I believe I have the original splatter painted flip-flop GT stem for your Av. I think it would look better on your bike than in my parts box...


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

They're not exactly vintage, but I've got a '94 GT RTS-3 full suspension bike (purple and silver!) that was my first mountain bike and a '98 GT Lightning ti. hardtail that was my second mountain bike. I've always had an affinity for GT since my BMX days (late 70's/early 80's). I'll try to get some pics and get them up here for everybody:thumbsup: .


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Forgot to post the "new" GT project in here... '95/96-ish Psyclone










The direction of the build seems to be jumping all over the map for me right now. Not sure where to take it exactly.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

*My 92 Avalanche*

Hi All,

Here's my Avalanche that I've had since new.

The original 3D forks have been swapped to Quardra 5s then to Manitou 4s (after realising how crap the Quadra 5s were). The flip flop stem has been swapped after it cracked but the rest is fairly original and still in great condition for its age.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Kicking myself for not keeping my original Avalanche LE prestige bike. Man those bike were great. Crudley you've done a great job keeping yours up. Congrats!


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> Kicking myself for not keeping my original Avalanche LE prestige bike. Man those bike were great. Crudley you've done a great job keeping yours up. Congrats!


Gee thanks. In hindsight the earlier GTs had alot of character and are well thought out. I have thought about selling the Avalanche in the past but I just couldn't let it go.

All the little GT extras like the groove tubes, the stamped top tube butt, ovalised tubing and adjustable fork rakes. Who really cares if they worked, they are cool additions. I almost bought a Marin Eldridge Grade at the time but who can resist a triple triangle and a wierd paint job ?

My move to the land of dually on an early Santa Cruz Heckler helped to save it. That bike is another story and highly recommended for putting a big goofy smile on your face  ....


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Has anyone ever heard Rishi go by at full throttle?


Yes Norba Nat'l in Traverse City, Michigan he smoked everyone that day. Wasn't even a race, I think he won by over 6 minutes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Yes Norba Nat'l in Traverse City, Michigan he smoked everyone that day. Wasn't even a race, I think he won by over 6 minutes.


I think I have that one on tape. Fat Tire Journal!


----------



## Biccer2 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Building up a 1993 Xizang*

So I bought my original dream frame from back in the day...a pretty clean 1993 (I think) Xizang.

Do I need to use a U-Brake? I tried to quickly put some V-brakes on but they didn't want to seat properly.

Thanks!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

It depends upon the frame size. I believe the 14.5 and maybe 16" frames stayed U-brake for a yr or two after they switched to canti's due to heel clearance issues with the canti's sticking out past the seat stays. All the 93 models shown in the 1993 GT catalog show cantilever brakes. I don't think V-brakes hit the scene until around 96. Canti's and V-brakes fit the same boss location on the frame. U-brake bosses only take u-brakes. Does the positioning look correct for the v-brake to hit the rim? If so, use a fine enery cloth on the post. I remember them being a tad snug at times. Make sure to grease the brake post also.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

In the 1992 catalog, every bike has a rear U-brake, in 93 none of them do. The 93 Xizang had XTR cantis.

Do the brake bosses have the 3 holes along side for the spring pin to fit into? If they do, they were made for cantis, the GTs with U-brakes would be missing them. Also, the location of the posts in relation to the rim are different with cantis and U-brakes, so you must use the type the frame was built for.


----------



## Biccer2 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the help...they do fit canti/V's...they were just being finicky last night.


----------



## shmrcksean (Jun 15, 2004)

*my Zaskar*

I had been wanting to build up a single speed for awhile but wanted to do it on the cheap. A buddy wanted to get rid of his old GT bike. It had a crappy paint job and missing half of the parts. What it did come with was the Spin wheels, the suspension seatpost and the handlebars. Other than that, I invested about $100 for the chain tensioner, cog and spacer kit and slapped on the MX Comps and maguras and cranks I had laying around the garage. It's a fun bike to ride!!!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone know anything about this one?
It's my "run the dog" bike.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

This was an '86 model just two years before they introduced the new (for GT) Triple-Triangle design. That year they also had a "downhill model (Outback?) with full chrome frame and a 24" rear wheel. Both frames have alot of Gary Turner's BMX frame influence including the pierced top tube, 18+ inch chainstays and horizonal drop-outs. Yours originally came with a Suntour XC Sport rollercam in the back, which it looks like you replaced with a Dia-Compe 990 u-brake.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

filegiant said:


> This was an '86 model just two years before they introduced the new (for GT) Triple-Triangle design. That year they also had a "downhill model (Outback?) with full chrome frame and a 24" rear wheel. Both frames have alot of Gary Turner's BMX frame influence including the pierced top tube, 18+ inch chainstays and horizonal drop-outs. Yours originally came with a Suntour XC Sport rollercam in the back, which it looks like you replaced with a Dia-Compe 990 u-brake.


Yeah, that rollercam wouldn't operate anymore...before I knew what I had on my hands...I dumped it...


----------



## Biccer2 (Jan 9, 2007)

Any idea of BB size on those early Xizangs? 68 or 73?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

My 91 Xizang (which was sold as a frame set only back then) has a 73mm BB shell width. I think all except 90, the first year were 73mm.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Feb 14, 2006)

*U-brake*

Hi,

I have just got a old steel gt frame (for free!). I have figure out that I need to use a U-brake in the rear. My question is can I use the lever from my V-brakes that I initially planned to use? I plan to put a V-brake in the front and it would look kind of odd to have different levers and difficult to get used to. I am not sure which model it is. Heavier than my kona kilauea for sure but judging from the previous owner it shouldn't be a low-end model. Is there any easy way of telling the models apart (it was bare steel when I got it and now I have had it powder coated so that might rule out some identification options).


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bob Sacamano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just got a old steel gt frame (for free!). I have figure out that I need to use a U-brake in the rear. My question is can I use the lever from my V-brakes that I initially planned to use? I plan to put a V-brake in the front and it would look kind of odd to have different levers and difficult to get used to. I am not sure which model it is. Heavier than my kona kilauea for sure but judging from the previous owner it shouldn't be a low-end model. Is there any easy way of telling the models apart (it was bare steel when I got it and now I have had it powder coated so that might rule out some identification options).


Is the serial number still legible? If so, what is the first digit should be a letter "H", "S", or other? If it's an H, GT had it built at Taiwan-Hodaka and they made mopst of the GT's from the Karakoram up in the line. If it's an S or maybe SF it was probably built by SanFa. Most of the 400 dollar and under models Timberline, Talera, Outpost and Outpost Trail were built there.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Feb 14, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> Is the serial number still legible? If so, what is the first digit should be a letter "H", "S", or other? If it's an H, GT had it built at Taiwan-Hodaka and they made mopst of the GT's from the Karakoram up in the line. If it's an S or maybe SF it was probably built by SanFa. Most of the 400 dollar and under models Timberline, Talera, Outpost and Outpost Trail were built there.


Well I finally manage to get to the store where I keep the frame and checked the serial number: T 90016923

Not quite sure how to interpret this. Does it mean that the frame was built in taiwan-hodaka in january, 1990?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bob Sacamano said:


> Well I finally manage to get to the store where I keep the frame and checked the serial number: T 90016923
> 
> Not quite sure how to interpret this. Does it mean that the frame was built in taiwan-hodaka in january, 1990?


Wow that's an oldie. That one was built by Taioku, hence the "T" at the beginning.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't see nearly enough GT's at our shop but when I do I am always impressed at how well they're made and how well they hold up after years and years of use.

They're on the list of things I'd like to find when I go on bike hunting safaris.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Feb 14, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> Wow that's an oldie. That one was built by Taioku, hence the "T" at the beginning.


any idea of age and possible model? The end-cap of the top tube, where the logo is, is flat if that helps. I'll try to get some pics as well. Cable routing for the rear brake is inside the top-tube.


----------



## spline72 (May 1, 2005)

*my old old LTS and my new old LTS*

Here are my 2 pride and joys.

Thsi one i have owned one since new,










this one i have finished building 2-3 weeks ago.










looking to build a hardtail in the not to distant future , probably a Zaskar or Xizang.

will see how the finances go!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bob Sacamano said:


> any idea of age and possible model? The end-cap of the top tube, where the logo is, is flat if that helps. I'll try to get some pics as well. Cable routing for the rear brake is inside the top-tube.


Yes Sacamano, a pic would help. If your rear brake cable is internally routed it's definitely a higher end model. Perhaps a Cyclone, a Psyclone or Bravado LE. I think those were the only steel frames GT produced with internally routed rear brake cables. The Xizang Ti frame also had internal routing in 90 and 91. Is it actually internally routed through the top tube or is it the "Groove Tube" top tube design that GT used for a few years with and indented bottom of the top tube?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Yes Sacamano, a pic would help. If your rear brake cable is internally routed it's definitely a higher end model. Perhaps a Cyclone, a Psyclone or Bravado LE. I think those were the only steel frames GT produced with internally routed rear brake cables. The Xizang Ti frame also had internal routing in 90 and 91. Is it actually internally routed through the top tube or is it the "Groove Tube" top tube design that GT used for a few years with and indented bottom of the top tube?


my 1990 karakoram had internal cable routing. beautifull bike. heavy as a brickwall.


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

This is the bike that I walked in for a 10 speed for and walked out with a lifestyle...1990ish Tequesta. Still have the frameset sititng in the spare bike room. I'll ride it again someday. 

This was probably 1999.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

*'91 Zaskar LE*










All XT groupo- came with a mag20. I rigged it up for commute with slicks, rack and a 50t chainring. changed out the seatpost for a dean Ti. aside from that it's all stock. 
Still running! My wife loves it.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

GT_guy said:


> I've been watching ebay for years looking for one of those red Karakorams like Go Kart's. Actually, I've been looking prety much since I sold mine in 92. Dumb move...
> I'd buy a 16" if I found one.


If you were interested in a purple haze 16" Karakoram I have one that has very few miles on it.

When I bought it from the used sports store, it still had nubs on the rotten tires and a rock hard gel saddle. I think someone bought it for their wife and it was a garage bike. I still have the stock build for it, I just changed a few parts on it to make it a beginner trials bike. I think I've ridden it less than 10 times in the 3 or 4 years I've had it.


----------



## singleminded1 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Old GTs*

Here's a pic of me in an exhibition mtb race in 1985 in Atlanta. I'm on my first real mtb bike, a GT. I dont remember what the model was (maybe a Timberline?)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Found a pic of it from just after I rebuilt it 3 years ago on my home computer.










Ya, the orange saddle is gone.

I need to find a pic of my Avalanche of the same vintage (same paint too).


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

*Before and After,,,,,*

Just restored 92 AVALANCHE, still doesn't look good, but its rideable now


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

CraigH said:


> If you were interested in a purple haze 16" Karakoram I have one that has very few miles on it.


Wow, it's been over a year since I posted that!

Back in November I scored this 92 Outpost that has a similar paint job to the 91 Karakoram.










I planned on making it a singlespeed since it has semi-horizontal dropouts.

Then a couple weeks later a 91 Karakoram came up, so I had to grab it. I bought a 2003 Giant locally to steal parts off of and recently finished my resto-mod.
Maybe the only 9-speed '91 Karakoram around. It'll be my Rail-Trail bike this summer.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Bought this a while back - not sure why







- think the pretty colour caught my eye !


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Raced mine just this last weekend. I sucked, but the bike was great.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

singleminded1 said:


> Here's a pic of me in an exhibition mtb race in 1985 in Atlanta. I'm on my first real mtb bike, a GT. I dont remember what the model was (maybe a Timberline?)


Obviously from a time when one size fit all.

Also looks like maybe a sideshow at something like a supercross race?

Cool vintage pics.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

*My first real mountain bike...*

This was/is my first real mountain bike. I will always have a softspot for old GT hardtails. Although most of the parts are from back in the day, the only original parts left from when I bought it new are the frame and front derailleur.

Frame: 96 GT Outpost (steel)
Fork: 97' RockShox Judy XC (1" steerer) with Englund long travel kit (80mm) and Mountain Speed springs
Seatpost: Answer Body Shock
Brifters: XT 8 speed
Brakes: 1st generation XT V-brake with AC booster on rear brake
Crankset: Shimano LX


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

I always liked that color. It looks like a bar of soap, ala the old irish spring commercials.



retrobikeguy said:


> Bought this a while back - not sure why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

Phoa! I'd sell my daughter for one of those frameset! Shame I don't have a daughter:nono:


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

Very, very nice Psycolone. Did you get a lot of attention for riding that beauty?


----------



## Manni (Apr 12, 2007)

*My old GT's*

Hi there, here are my GT's:
1992 Avalanche:


1993 Richter 8.0 (Custom build up this week)


1995 Avalanche 


Manni


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

nice stuff... one of the things i really loved about the old ones was teh "gt" on teh top tube and tehn the model name emblazoned on teh down tube for all to see... beautiful


----------



## mattbrown (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a 16" GT RTS frame that i got off ebay last year - so brand new, it still had the manual book attached to the frame and guy who had built it. I have yet ot build it into a nice bike


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Raced mine just this last weekend. I sucked, but the bike was great.


updated pics please


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Padre said:


> Anyone know anything about this one?
> It's my "run the dog" bike.


Is ebay still the best place to off-load the GT stuff?


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Sixty Fiver said:


> I don't see nearly enough GT's at our shop but when I do I am always impressed at how well they're made and how well they hold up after years and years of use.
> 
> They're on the list of things I'd like to find when I go on bike hunting safaris.


So I went on safari and bagged myself a 96 (?) GT Karakoram that has now been rebuilt as a rigid fixed gear.

It's the shizzle.


----------



## bass-o-matic (May 14, 2007)

*old GT RTS*

Bought an old GT RTS today. $350 was what I paid. It has nice aftermarket stuff. I bought a Salsa seatpost calmp and skewers today, had to get something. This was the bike I wanted in high school, but I could not afford it in 93. Let me know what you guys think. The guy I bought it from said that there is nothing stock except the frame. Seems to be that way. I have been out of the sport for 13 years. A lot has changed.

My questions are-

What year does it appear to be?

Who sells old GT parts, the guy at the shop says that I need new bushings in the rear suspension.

Did I get a decent deal?

I think it is a cool bike and I am happy to be riding again.


----------



## phlite (May 15, 2007)

Hi guys, just found this thread ... heres a pic of my bike  -- I bought it off ebay last summer minus the front shock, think I got a great deal. I'm starting to think it's a late 90's Zaskar LE. What do you guys think? Thanks 

More here: https://phlite.net/gallery/zaskar !


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

phlite said:


> Hi guys, just found this thread ... heres a pic of my bike  -- I bought it off ebay last summer minus the front shock, think I got a great deal. I'm starting to think it's a late 90's Zaskar LE. What do you guys think? Thanks
> 
> More here: https://phlite.net/gallery/zaskar !


If it works well for you that's what counts but, since you asked: With the saddle moved all the way back in that semi-setback seatpost and the seatpost positioned where it is, combined with a long riser stem, I'd wager a guess that the frame is a bit small for you. It also looks a bit raked out with that Manitou Black fork on there.


----------



## gt-heini (Feb 3, 2007)

*Psyclone, Xizang and Zaskar*

Here are my three bikes of the competition series.

GT Psyclone









GT Xizang









GT Zaskar


----------



## OutSpokin (May 20, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I'm a biker chic from the UK and I've just found this great forum. I used to own a GT Tequesta - the lovely turquoise one a few posts up. I also bought my brother the snazzy splashed paint effect white Avalanche.

I thought I'd share my real pride and joy with you though as I sadly send her to eBay heaven. It's a GT RTS Team frame, built up in the late 90's for me by one of the legends of the UK mountainbiking scene - Dave Hemming. I'm hoping to buy a new women's specific full susser and get out riding again, but I'm finding it hard to let go of my lovely steed. Comments welcome.




















__
https://flic.kr/p/505175692

I just figured out this is a June 93 frame, the rest of the bike parts were added in 97ish.


----------



## royta (Jan 17, 2006)

Right click on the picture itself. A menu should appear and then you left click on the word Properties. You will see https://farm1.static.flickr.com/232/505175692_b657588442.jpg?v=0 Copy the address to your clipboard. Ctrl-C works for me. Then click "Insert Image" from the toolbar at the top of where you type your message. Paste (Ctrl-V) the address and click OK.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Heres my '99 GT Xizang.

It still has mostly '99 parts on it but I am in the process of *finally* replacing most parts as they are super worn out with many thousands of miles on them.

After 8 years of riding it I just stripped the paint off a few weeks ago. I like it better this way.

Serial #: GTX 9904


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

*STS frame*

Not exactly vintage, but was a fun bike!


----------



## pinoymtb (Jan 10, 2007)

hi, i just got this GT bike that i would like to know what model but i cant post the pics, too big..dont know if this help i got the serial nos. S7JA1777 , its not a whole bike its just frame,Rockshox indySL fork,rim mavic 221, hub is shimano paralaxx and the crank is a shimano deore LX the one with spider, sorry for posting this ive posted this from the other forum but no answers. thanks


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

If it's an aluminum frame i's likely an Avalanche. Post a pic that will help.


----------



## pinoymtb (Jan 10, 2007)

yes its an aluminum, i tried post it here, but its to big, ill try making it smaller, ill try again. thanks


----------



## Green_Canoe (Aug 18, 2006)

singleminded1 said:


> Here's a pic of me in an exhibition mtb race in 1985 in Atlanta. I'm on my first real mtb bike, a GT. I dont remember what the model was (maybe a Timberline?)


I had that same helmet!! A red Vetta to go with my second mountian bike I bought. A '88 red GT Karakoram. I desparately wanted the black crackle finish but after waiting 3 months my LBS said they could get it in red instead and I caved. I rode that bike until '98, putting about 10,000 miles on it (mostly before 1995 when I got married). It's currently being resurected as a single speed. I'm debating wether I should repaint it or leave it original.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Green_Canoe said:


> I had that same helmet!! A red Vetta to go with my second mountian bike I bought. A '88 red GT Karakoram.


Can you post a pic of that bike please?
Thanks.


----------



## Green_Canoe (Aug 18, 2006)

GT_guy said:


> Can you post a pic of that bike please?
> Thanks.


Here it is, scanned off an old photo complete with matching Vetta helmet. Currently, it's hanging in my garage covered in old mud. A little winter riding in '89 (I got the bike computer for X-mas '88), Sault Ste. Marie, Canada. (Dang, I look young there )










20" frame
All Deore components.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks!
Here's mine, which I think is an 89.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

*1990 Team Avalanche*



alohachiimoku said:


> Have anyone seen 1990 Team Avalanche?(not just Avalanche)


This is the one(pic) I'm talking about. I believe only sold for Japanese market.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

alohachiimoku said:


> This is the one(pic) I'm talking about. I believe only sold for Japanese market.


No, This model was sold in the USA. it's either an 89 or 90 model. I sold them and I owned one the year before I purchased my Xizang. Frame is actually a deep midnite blue almost black with light blue strings of paint accenting the frame. It was sold as a complete bike with top mount 7spd Deore XT which was the best you could by at the time. Pre fropnt suspension and Pre XTR. Pre GT aluminum days even.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> No, This model was sold in the USA. it's either an 89 or 90 model. I sold them and I owned one the year before I purchased my Xizang. Frame is actually a deep midnite blue almost black with light blue strings of paint accenting the frame. It was sold as a complete bike with top mount 7spd Deore XT which was the best you could by at the time. Pre fropnt suspension and Pre XTR. Pre GT aluminum days even.


I remember that color scheme called ''BLUE WIDOW'', very similar paint with 89 XIZANG.

Never seen that 90 Team Avalanche here in US, and 90s GT catalog either,,,,,


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ah yes, Blue widow. Good memory aloha! I don't think there was an 89 Xizang that was painted. Wasn't the 89 or 90 Xizang the one with Ti front and Chromoly rear triangle?


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> Ah yes, Blue widow. Good memory aloha! I don't think there was an 89 Xizang that was painted. Wasn't the 89 or 90 Xizang the one with Ti front and Chromoly rear triangle?


89 Xizang made with all Cr-Mo. (I believe)

I originally purchase 90 Team Avalanche in Japan, lots of memories


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

I'm sitting here salivating over your titanium, steel and alu classics...


----------



## HootUSMC (Jun 18, 2007)

My new project bike, also new member here, been out of the game for a few years


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

retrobikeguy said:


> Bought this a while back - not sure why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had the exact same bike. it lasts forever..


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet bikes. I have an early-80s 26" cruiser set up w/MTB bars for SS racing(my wife raced it at the inaugural Cool Classic). I'll try & get pics up; I'm computer-retarded & my net guru/esposa is at work. She also had a 16" Xijang for awhile- we sold it to a friend who will likely not ride it; I wonder if I should try to get it back & sell it to some psychotic vintage MTBR guy..?


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I've never owned a GT but I've had plenty of friends who have.

I have a friend with a 97ish Zaskar, his brother has a same year Avalanche LE.

I also had a friend way back in the day that had a Timberline FS, and I almost bought a Karakoram back in the day myself 

Cool stuff!!!


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

Here are some of my retro GTs...

- All original 94 GT Tequesta, including full 7 speed STX running gear, original hand grips, cables & WTB tires. The previous owner added Onza bar ends & I've also swapped the rigid fork for a RS Mag 21. A quick ride on it is a good reminder to how much we have progressed in bicycle technology in past 10 years.

- A GT Lighting titanium, I do not know the actual vintage but I suspect it to be a 96-97 model. The bike was in poor state when I had it imported, so it was stripped down & kitted it out with some modern day running gears. Found some vintage Xizang decals on eBay as I couldn't find any authentic Lightning decals - so not quiet as authentic as others in this forum. The ride quality is far more easy on the arse than my 04 Zaskar with similar running gears. This will be my enduro racer of choice & while keeping the Zaskar for the sprint events.

- A GT Bravado, again, I do not know the vintage of this but from the decals onboard, it appears to be a late 90s GT Bravado. Reynolds 631 double butted chromoly tubes with GT chromoly fork. Turned into my daily commuter bike - light, fast and can handle anything that my road bike cannot, and easily converted back to a proper MTB shall I decide to scare myself by riding a full rigid someday.


----------



## mattbrown (Jun 18, 2006)

bass-o-matic said:


> Bought an old GT RTS today. $350 was what I paid. It has nice aftermarket stuff. I bought a Salsa seatpost calmp and skewers today, had to get something. This was the bike I wanted in high school, but I could not afford it in 93. Let me know what you guys think. The guy I bought it from said that there is nothing stock except the frame. Seems to be that way. I have been out of the sport for 13 years. A lot has changed.
> 
> My questions are-
> 
> ...


It appears to be a 92 era RTS, as i believe after that they went to aluminium rear stars - i could be wrong??


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

Here is mine. I think its a 1994 but I bought it in 1993.


----------



## 427LS1 (Apr 4, 2007)

I picked up a '94 Tequesta for $75 on Craiglist last week. Not too bad condition but I am going to send the frame to Airglow to get restored. Yesterday I found an uncut Mag 21 at a flea market and got it for $50 to replace the rigid fork. But anyway, I came across this link that some of you may be interested in. The GT catalogues from 1990-1998.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

OregonXC said:


> Here is mine. I think its a 1994 but I bought it in 1993.


Great pic... now I know what my Kark would probably look like if it was in it's original form

I found my frame lingering at our shop and after seeing the horizontal drops that had been added knew it had to be turned into an ss or a fixed gear.

I went for the fixed option and recently added the riser bars and touched up the frame a little since the rear stays were a little scruffy looking from the new welds and the removal of the rear brake bosses.

It's a fabulous bike for XC riding and the folks who think it's insane for me to be riding a fixed gear think I should be committed for riding one off road.

It doesn't really get any better than this for me.


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

Thanks - that's a great link - good to see all those old GT catalogues & see what was made back in the GT glory days.


----------



## HootUSMC (Jun 18, 2007)

when I got it:










as of tonight:


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

No one else has a pantera? I just resurected one from my garage. An old roomate left it and it had been at the beach for a while. Most of the running gear and BB were shot. I converted it to a single speed yesterday and pitched all of the old deraliers, etc. I moght go try to dig them out of the trash after reading these posts? It an Aluminum frame w/ a cro-mo fork. Was this below the zaskar but above the avalanche in the price range? I'll post a pic tomorrow. I am guessing its from 89-91??


----------



## retroyetirigid (Jul 10, 2007)

I've got 2 (yes two !!  ) 1991/2 Avalanche framesets that I'm restoring/rebuilding.

1 is hopefully going to be original (STI levers, etc) the other will be period upgades that I have (XT thumbies, Mavic rims, etc).

Just to confirm, they did have ARAYA RM 17 rims didn't they ??  ??


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Here is my GT Pantera Aluminum converted to SS. It came with diacomp MXC? brakes and Suntour XC ltd components I think. I dont know what year anyone have an idea?


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Because they were more powerful than cantilevers and in a sensible location on the seatstays they worked well. It was putting them on the chainstays (usually under them) which earned them a bad rep. Cantilevers were more powerful than say, V-brakes, but less so than U's, so GT only ran rear U-brakes lest customers launch themselves over the bars via locking up front brake/wheel.
> 
> The comical part to v-brakes for me is that they've basically totally killed off brake booster sales/production. Back in cantilever/u-brake days, you almost HAD to have a booster plate to keep from breaking your fork/frame. Now with V's, no need for them anymore. Yet people insist v's are more powerful. LOL.
> 
> A guy I know repeatedly BENT brake studs on frames/forks whenever he tried running a Scott Pedersen SE brake without a booster.


Actually, brake boosters died off because V-brakes effectively forced frame builders to use stronger, stiffer seatstays because V's deliver more power than Canti's (V's are in fact as powerful as U-brakes, with better tire clearance). The first couple years of V's were the golden age of brake boosters for this reason (And that's why many brake boosters fit V's but not canti's, the post holding the unthreaded brake pads on the canti's foul the boosters). Nowadays, with discs putting as much or more stress on the seatstay than any rim brake, seatstays are easily srong enough to run any rim brake sans booster.


----------



## mattbrown (Jun 18, 2006)

Ironhorse man, that be the year of 1992


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

mattbrown said:


> Ironhorse man, that be the year of 1992


thanks bro.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Iron horseman said:


> No one else has a pantera? I just resurected one from my garage. An old roomate left it and it had been at the beach for a while. Most of the running gear and BB were shot. I converted it to a single speed yesterday and pitched all of the old deraliers, etc. I moght go try to dig them out of the trash after reading these posts? It an Aluminum frame w/ a cro-mo fork. Was this below the zaskar but above the avalanche in the price range? I'll post a pic tomorrow. I am guessing its from 89-91??


I'm still riding my GT Pantera AL. I bought it new in '94 (I think it cost around $800, maybe a little more). I just sort of looked it over to see what was original on it and the only original parts on it are the frame itself, the front deraileur, and the seatpost. I do still have all the original parts sitting around in boxes though. 
It's been a great bike and I now use it as kind of an all-around go anywhere bike so it's still getting a lot of mileage (mix of roads, bike paths, and trails). I do have a few other bikes, but this one still gets a lot of use.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I've got a Pantera, but I have to admit I've never taken it on the trails. I just built it up to look cool. If I ever get around to rebuilding the forks I'll ride it... until then, it's a display bike at a GT dealership, showing how cool GT used to be.

Oh, and Panteras were third from the top. Zaskar was the first, then Avalanche, then Pantera. This one is a '95.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

The GT aluminum hardatil order was as follows for most of the 90's:
Zaskar (LE)
Avalanche (LE)
Pantera
Backwoods
Tempest
Aggressor


----------



## HootUSMC (Jun 18, 2007)

karakoram?


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Early '90s Karakoram was basically the same bike as the Pantera, except with a steel frame (Pantera was aluminum)...both produced during same timeframe.

Early '90s Avalanche was the steel derivative of the Aluminum Zaskar.

The shop I worked for sold a lot of Karakorams vs. Panteras, but very few Avalanches (I think I only saw one or two the entire summer!). If someone wanted high end, they always went to the Zaskar.  The Zaskar was a sexy aluminum frame, unlike most of the other aluminum frames during the era....plus the available anodized colors were sweet! 

I'm not sure, but I do not believe that you could order a Avalanche frame, though you could order a Zaskar frame an build as you like. 

I personally liked the steel GT frames. GT's line of steel road frames were also kick ass.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

retroyetirigid said:


> Just to confirm, they did have ARAYA RM 17 rims didn't they ??  ??


Are you asking if thats what the GT's came with stock? I don't know.

If you're asking if RM17's were around in the early 90's, yeah, pretty sure they were.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

mojo_matic said:


> Early '90s Karakoram was basically the same bike as the Pantera, except with a steel frame (Pantera was aluminum)...both produced during same timeframe.
> 
> Early '90s Avalanche was the steel derivative of the Aluminum Zaskar.
> 
> ...


Memory jogger for you. The steel high end frame only was the PSYCLONE.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

gm1230126, was the Psyclone the same frame as the one used on the steel Avalanche bike? You are stating that the Psclone was available as a frame only? 

I could be totally wrong (crap, that was 15 years ago and I was in Jr. High), but for some reason I thought that the Psyclone materialized as the high end steel bike when the Avalanche became aluminum ("lower end Zaskar"). 

The shop did not move much GT steel, other than Karakorams. If someone wanted steel, the customer was steered to the Specialized bikes (which the shop also sold).


----------



## Creaky63 (Feb 9, 2004)

Psyclone was frame only and available before the Avalanche went aluminum.
In 1993 The Team Avalanche was in the catalog and was tru-temper steel as was the Psyclone. The 1992 catalog showed a tru temper Avalanche model and a Psyclone as well. I have a very early model that has "Cyclone" decals on it, it is fillet brazed and has internal top tube cable routing and is made of tru temper ultra tubing. The drop outs are different from the 1992 which have a replaceable hanger.

Mercury had a hopped up model of the Couger back in the 1960s called a Cyclone so maybe they had to change it for legal reasons or Psyclone just looked cooler I don't know.



mojo_matic said:


> gm1230126, was the Psyclone the same frame as the one used on the steel Avalanche bike? You are stating that the Psclone was available as a frame only?
> 
> I could be totally wrong (crap, that was 15 years ago and I was in Jr. High), but for some reason I thought that the Psyclone materialized as the high end steel bike when the Avalanche became aluminum ("lower end Zaskar").
> 
> The shop did not move much GT steel, other than Karakorams. If someone wanted steel, the customer was steered to the Specialized bikes (which the shop also sold).


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

mojo_matic said:


> gm1230126, was the Psyclone the same frame as the one used on the steel Avalanche bike? You are stating that the Psclone was available as a frame only?
> 
> I could be totally wrong (crap, that was 15 years ago and I was in Jr. High), but for some reason I thought that the Psyclone materialized as the high end steel bike when the Avalanche became aluminum ("lower end Zaskar").
> 
> The shop did not move much GT steel, other than Karakorams. If someone wanted steel, the customer was steered to the Specialized bikes (which the shop also sold).


The Psyclone was the Longmont, CO USA Made fillet brazed steel Tech Shop frame. Most of those early steel Avalanche frames were made by Toyo in Japan. When the Avalanche switched to aluminum the Bravado(LE) became the top of the line TIG welded (Taiwan) steel bike. The Psyclone was only sold as a frame set through Tech Shop dealers from 1992-whenever.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Very cool...thanx for the education!


----------



## royta (Jan 17, 2006)

mojo_matic said:


> gm1230126, was the Psyclone the same frame as the one used on the steel Avalanche bike? You are stating that the Psclone was available as a frame only?
> 
> I could be totally wrong (crap, that was 15 years ago and I was in Jr. High), but for some reason I thought that the Psyclone materialized as the high end steel bike when the Avalanche became aluminum ("lower end Zaskar").
> 
> The shop did not move much GT steel, other than Karakorams. If someone wanted steel, the customer was steered to the Specialized bikes (which the shop also sold).


Sounds like Siskiyou Cyclery in Ashland, OR. I bought my first MTB from them in 1993, and tried out both a GT Timberline? and a Rockhopper Comp. I bought the Specialized.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmm GT psyclone,

Was frame only IIRC - https://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1993.pdf

why didn't I bid on that bloody lovely browning special that turned up on evilbay a year or so back :madman:










did anyone off here get this beaut ?


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

My college roommate bought a Karakoram that I loved. It was a cro-mo frame that was royal blue and black - and it had the yellow Rock Shox on it. I always loved the look of that bike and it rode nice too.


----------



## greg_bock (Jul 10, 2007)

I used to have a 93 Bravado LE, blue and yellow Team Scream paint job. It was stolen several years ago and I would love to get my hands on another one. Anyone got an 18" frame they want to get rid of?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Try posting a wanted ad in the MTBR classifieds vintage section. Also, the guys on vintage board seem to have connections to find just about anything.


----------



## mattbrown (Jun 18, 2006)

*GT Oupost 1992*

Here is my finished project, identical model to my 1st ever mountain bike, at 13 you dont really look after things like you should, so nearly 16 years later, with little bit of cash, access to the internet (ebay) and too much time (being single helps), i have built up this little beauty (ok its not the top end GT, but its a GT all the same)

2x Outposts have been bought to complete this one,

Replaced - brake blocks (obvious) Seatpost, seat, bottom bracket and handle bar grips - but with trying to keep things all GT, the grips are GT logo'd, so are the Toe clips and straps.

All other things are original, suntour mechs and accushift shifters, handle bars, headset, brakes, chainset, and wheels, (dunno about the chain)

It seems like the Outpost of that year at least either, came with amber or black wall cheng shin tyres, i have both, same grip pattern


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice Outpost, stock down to the tires! Cool.

Here is my latest GT creation with some slight mods from previous pics.


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

95 Pantera all original down to the Tioga Psyco front tire and Judy XC. It has full STX and a vetta TT seat.


----------



## UMMADUMMA (Oct 11, 2006)

HERE'S THE BEAST!!!!










ud


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

This the one that was for sale on ebay from a florida seller a year back? Sweet bike. Truly original Xizang with the bolt on chromoly rear. I wanted one so bad when they first came out but heard they were going all Ti and waited a year for mine.


----------



## PepeVL (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a '93 Tequesta. Amazing frame and paintjob, but really heavy. Soon I'll strip off the frame in order to weight it and... to replace it for a '97 Lightning ti I've just bough in Ebay. 

Love top GT steel frames (Bravado and Psyclone/Cyclone), but haven't been able to find a cheap one. Won't pay 400 bucks plus shipping costs for a Psy.

Anyway, these are amazing bikes. And some of the pics you posted really rock.


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

*Here are some pics of my Xixang.. 1997 is 10 years really vintage?*























































finally started riding again after about 5 years off the bike, still rides like a dream.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

my early 90's GT K2. This was bought new at The Clean Machine bike shop in Carrboro, NC for around $700 back in 1992. I've put a few upgrades on it since then and it's as is on the pictures shown below

in front of our house by the bushes









me with the Samurai haircut by the trees by the road to our house


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

UMMADUMMA said:


> HERE'S THE BEAST!!!!
> 
> ud


One of the cooler GT's I've seen.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm sure everyone is sick of pics of this bike by now...but I swapped out the M900 cranks for Syncros Revolutions....just need Syncros bars to round out the package. Took it on a ride just this afternoon.


----------



## UMMADUMMA (Oct 11, 2006)

GO EASY WITH THEM' FORKS!!!

SOMETIMES THEY AINT EVEN GOOD FOR THE ONE JUMP THAT THE MANUFACTURE SAYS THERE GOOD FOR!!!!

lol

ud


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

UMMADUMMA said:


> GO EASY WITH THEM' FORKS!!!
> 
> SOMETIMES THEY AINT EVEN GOOD FOR THE ONE JUMP THAT THE MANUFACTURE SAYS THERE GOOD FOR!!!!
> 
> ...


The Powerlites have a bad rep for breaking? I've not heard that before.

The cranks yes, the forks no.

Between the cranks, rear wheel, and the fork....I'm a goner for sure! :nonod:


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

CraigH said:


> Found a pic of it from just after I rebuilt it 3 years ago on my home computer.
> 
> Ya, the orange saddle is gone.
> 
> I need to find a pic of my Avalanche of the same vintage (same paint too).


What's the black fabric-like material on the top tube of your old GT? TIA.  -GT2005


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)

my newest toy









my other gts: lts,zaskar 1991,tequesta 1990, richter 8.0, karakoram 1992,psyclone 1993 yellow,cosmic sunrise zaskar 1998

1.Never install a seatpost with a hammer. 
2.Never, never install a seatpost with a hammer. 
3.Never, never, EVER install a seatpost with a hammer


----------



## Manni (Apr 12, 2007)

Here are No. 8+9 of my little GT Collection:

1991 Zaskar (with RS Mag 21):


1990 Avalanche (with a new Paintjob):


Manni


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

mattbrown said:


> Here is my finished project, identical model to my 1st ever mountain bike, at 13 you dont really look after things like you should, so nearly 16 years later, with little bit of cash, access to the internet (ebay) and too much time (being single helps), i have built up this little beauty (ok its not the top end GT, but its a GT all the same)
> 
> 2x Outposts have been bought to complete this one,
> 
> ...


I found a bike just like that in the garbage a couple of years ago. It sat in the back of my truck for 6 months. Finally, I stripped it and only kept the frame, fork and stem. The handlebar was rusted to the shifters. It was painted the exact Orange with Black splatter. I'm going to have it Orange powder coated. I've got a fairly complete Deore group less wheels, cables and handle bar. Oops, forgot the weird 26.mm seatpost.

If your bike is what a nice example looks, I can't wait to finish mine. I plan on giving it to my son for his birthday.

Tim


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

*In need of some identification*

Hey classic GT gurus, I need some serious help here. I'm getting a GT Karakoram frame from the 90's to turn into a retro single speeder but I'd like to know more info on this guy. I know its Cro-mo but that's pretty much it. I'd like to know the year, what size of head tube (1 1/8 I hope), V-brake or older brakes, and anything else you salty dogs can come up with. I appreciate your help guys. I'm getting the retro bug and I think this one will fit the bill. Here's the pic.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Decals appear to be 1993 vintage.

Original Specs:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1993&Brand=GT&Model=Karakoram&Type=bike


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

Hello,

I could be mistaken here, but you might have got yourself the 1995 Mountain Biking Magzine Bike of the Year. 

I think it was made of Tange Prestige tubing, with all tubes butted, durable as hell as long as it is rust free. The frame has 1 1/8 steer tubing and will accept both old style cantilever, Magura HS33 hydraulic brakes or current crop of V-brakes. 

In terms of product ranking, GT Karakoram was only behind the ultra exotic hand build Tech Shop Psycholon framesets and GT Bravado in 95/96, so yes you've got yourself a real keeper there.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

In 95, Karakoram was available in black and Candy Blue.
It was purple in 93.


----------



## mattbrown (Jun 18, 2006)

*Finally she is built up*

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29660


----------



## mattbrown (Jun 18, 2006)

*GT Karakoram 1992*

Another and final for a while, finished project, have some flat gt nos bars en route, but i thought i'd see how retro risers would look and feel, mostly original build. Pedals and grips, were parts just lying around


----------



## livinlite (Apr 25, 2008)

mattbrown said:


> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29660


Halson PDS...

Which as we all know, stood for Pretty Dam Sweet.

My buddy had one on his Richter 8.0 back in the day.


----------



## Trailsarefun (Mar 3, 2008)

Blast from the past.Awesome pictures folks.Ok Here's Mine.She's Ruff but Awesome.Got BMX?????She's Gonna get an old BMX alloy flutted seatpost and an Aero Vetta seat.:arf:


----------



## miwoodar (Mar 12, 2007)

mattbrown said:


> Another and final for a while, finished project, have some flat gt nos bars en route, but i thought i'd see how retro risers would look and feel, mostly original build. Pedals and grips, were parts just lying around












That's almost exactly like my old GT! Mine had the orange with black and white splatter paint job all over though - no yellow fade. If only I had taken photos....darn. I loved that bike!


----------



## Rixtir (May 7, 2006)

miwoodar said:


> That's almost exactly like my old GT! Mine had the orange with black and white splatter paint job all over though - no yellow fade. If only I had taken photos....darn. I loved that bike!


I just bought a Karakoram with the orange (looks more like scarlet) black and white splatter paint job. Near pristine condition, been hanging in the original owner's garage unused for years.

$50. 

I'm guessing it's a '91, but does anybody know for sure?


----------



## miwoodar (Mar 12, 2007)

I think it was a 91 or 92 but I'm not sure.

I'll give you $75 for it !


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Is it like this one? 
This is a '91


----------



## kiki la pince (Aug 16, 2007)

hello i want un frame or complete bike style karakoram but only steel not aluminium size 18 p, i live in france please tell me 
thanks 
Nicolas


----------



## Rixtir (May 7, 2006)

GT_guy said:


> Is it like this one?
> This is a '91


Yep, that's the one! I had a hunch it's a '91, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

kiki la pince said:


> hello i want un frame or complete bike style karakoram but only steel not aluminium size 18 p, i live in france please tell me
> thanks
> Nicolas


Salutation!
Je vous enverrai la bicyclette vous êtes demandés via DHL. L'exigence seulement que vous envoyez de l'argent à mon point d'origine pour la vérification transactionnelle. AUCUN CHÈQUE. Le message privé moi si vous avez des intentions pour le contrat.
Financièrement le Vôtre,
Doigt51


----------



## kiki la pince (Aug 16, 2007)

finger51 said:


> Salutation!
> Je vous enverrai la bicyclette vous êtes demandés via DHL. L'exigence seulement que vous envoyez de l'argent à mon point d'origine pour la vérification transactionnelle. AUCUN CHÈQUE. Le message privé moi si vous avez des intentions pour le contrat.
> Financièrement le Vôtre,
> Doigt51


hello , thanks for your fast answer , cool but what's yourt model of bike ? do you have a picture please 
Nicolas


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)

A DREAM COMES TRUE...............the missing link in my gt collection.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Is that Rumpfy's former ride? Nice pick up....1992 first year Groove tube model and the last year they had the model decal on the down tube. Your going to love it. That was the toughest link for me to fill in my collection too. There's just not many of them out there and most of those that do have them don't want to part with them.


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

*My DH bike*

Durango 1991 National DH, I won. I wish I still had this bike. Downhill racing sure has changed huh? Notice Tinker behind me...on full Klien rigid!!

I cracked two of these frames that year. Sandvic ended up building us customs. I gave it to my coach at the end of the season. I should have gave him cash. That frame was one of my all time favorite rides. I ended up riding for Alpinestars on a EOS full ti bike the next year.


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

mik_git said:


> Anyone out there have any Xizangs, Zaskars or Pyclones (or whatever they were called)?? I loved those frames... never had any...
> 
> OK so i love the signature tomac, and my yeti and fats... but realy this is my all time fav frame...:
> 
> (hope its not too big)


Sick Pic!! I love the dirt caked to my teeth in that picture. Great days, Great memories. Here's on I found in a Spainish magazine. It's from Mammoth, and yes Ned is in the hurt locker (I am too) at the 10,500ft highpiont of the course that year.

The other is in the Hillclimb, I got 4th behind, Ned, Tim Gould, and Tomac.

The other is from Berlin World Cup Finals, 1991, Rishi Grewal is in tow, with Mike Kluge getting drpped. I was Rishi's his workhorse that day. He got 7th for the day and second overall.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Is that Rumpfy's former ride? Nice pick up....1992 first year Groove tube model and the last year they had the model decal on the down tube. Your going to love it. That was the toughest link for me to fill in my collection too. There's just not many of them out there and most of those that do have them don't want to part with them.


Nope, that one isn't mine. Mine went to the UK and while the paint had more patina...it had the all important U-brake and Front Derailleur guides. I also put 'team' decals on it.

Great bike though. Heavy as all get out, but great.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

*My old GT*

I'm finally getting around to post my old 94 GT Pantera AL. 
This is the bike I consider to be my 1st "real" mountain bike. I purchased it new in 94 for around $800 (as I recall). Lots of upgrades and hand-me-downs went on this bike over the years and I think the only original parts left are the frame, seatpost, front derailleur, and headset, but I still have all the original parts in boxes in the basement. Since I have several dedicated mtbs now, this bike is mainly used now for long rides on some of the area crushed stone multi-use trails (we have a lot of them around here), but I leave the knobbies on it just in case I run into a little piece of singletrack here and there.

Though this isn't a top end GT, this was a pretty sweet ride by midwest standards. And since every old bike deserves a story, here's one on the upper midwest mountain bike scene (or lack of) of the early to mid 90s. I'm thinking this was in 96, I was heading to northern Minnesota for some canoeing (in the Boundary Waters) and some mountain biking (wherever I could find it). I hit a trail in Wisconsin on the way up and within the 1st mile I picked up a stick in my spokes resulting in a bent derailleur hanger, broken chain, and broken spoke. I bent the derailleur hanger back by hand as best I could and repaired the chain and was able to limp through the rest of the trail system with some very poor shifting. 
I get up to Ely Minnesota (my jumping off point for the Boundary Waters) and dropped my bike at a little bike repair shop there (just a part time operation), told him the story, and said to do the best he could with it since I wanted to get in some more riding. Picked it later only to find that he really didn't do anything to it other than to try to adjust the derailleur (not the hanger, just the normal adjustment) because "we don't really see bikes like that around here and I didn't want to break anything". Keep in mind the bike was stock at the time with a Quadra fork and STX components, nothing that would impress many here on the VRC forum. So my shifting pretty much sucked the rest of that vacation until I got it home and took a hammer to the removable derailleur hanger (something I wish the other guy would have done). 
I guess that's why I'm amazed as some of the stuff you guys find on your local Craigs List or flea markets or whatever, because that stuff just didn't exist in the midwest. Ok, it probably did exist, but not in enough numbers to actually run into them at a local garage sale.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Great stories and pictures Tom thanks for posting them us for us GT die-hards. I had the joy of watching you and Rishi race a number of times in 91. It was quite a year for the "Team Scream" machine


----------



## mattbrown (Jun 18, 2006)

*My other RTS*

Something ive been working on, - spec here - http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31307


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2008)

Can someone confirm what year my old Avalanche is? I was thinking it was a 91-92?


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

*1996 GT Team RTS*










I rode and raced this bike up til a year ago and if I could find a swingarm for it I would still be riding it (anyone have one or know where I can get one)
It was originally the ink blue color that I had dipped and stripped then anodized red and it had a 1997 Marzocchi Z2 BAM fork (now on my 1997 Zaskar) then in 2002 I went to disc brakes on it and put a 2001 Marzocchi Z3 air fork on and rode it like that for 5 years til the swingarm finally cracked


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

E.J. said:


> Can someone confirm what year my old Avalanche is? I was thinking it was a 91-92?


Looks to me to be a 1990 model. Yours is pretty Much full Deore DX correct
with Araya RM-17 rims?


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> Looks to me to be a 1990 model. Yours is pretty Much full Deore DX correct
> with Araya RM-17 rims?


Wow...yes, impressive....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wow! There are some good memories and some great bikes in this thread many of which need to be posted in this thread.:thumbsup: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=373173


----------



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

what's the difference between the zaskars and the zaskar le's?


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

datenschwanz said:


> what's the difference between the zaskars and the zaskar le's?


componentry and stickers is all I believe. When I got my Zaskar LE it was full XT groupo.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

datenschwanz said:


> what's the difference between the zaskars and the zaskar le's?


It depends upon which year you are talking about. In the early years the Zaskar was XT and the LE was XTR late 90's like 98 and 99 there were differences in the tubing, dropouts, head tube and seat tube. Check the catalog links


----------



## ozbmx (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi all. 
Just come across this forum.
Looking for a 1998 GT STS lobo. Either complete or frame only. Had no luck finding one here in Australia. I dont think they sold to many here as it was 9000 to buy new.
A bike shop up north has just the frame but he wont part with it.
Josh


----------



## orthosophy (Aug 17, 2008)

my GT Tequesta from 1993. It might be a '92 model year since I remember getting a healthy discount.










its stock except for the seatpost, which I bent, and the rims, which I abused. Im in the process of retrofitting it, but all I plan on doing is new cables and new rims, and a chain.


----------



## royta (Jan 17, 2006)

I test rode a '93 Tequesta. It was green and I certainly remember those handlebars.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

royta said:


> I test rode a '93 Tequesta. It was green and I certainly remember those handlebars.


I had those same bars on my Pantera (93 or 94). They're the reason I started using gloves.Those bars just had a thin rubber wrap on them and on my 1st mtb biking vacation on that bike, the palms of my hands were all bruised after a two or three days of riding. I stopped at the nearest bike shop and bought some gloves with some really thick padding (I think they were made by Specialized).


----------



## stumpdnick (Aug 16, 2008)

Does this count... Me doing a trials demo at a local shopping mall circa 1998-9. Those were the days.
NK


----------



## GT4ever1994 (Aug 22, 2008)

I never thought of my Karakorum as vintage, classic, or anything like that before. Here it is though. I once had an identical bike that had a frame mounted pump as well. I sold it for 250 back when it was closer to new. This one I got new in 98 even though it was a 94. It was found during an inventory so lucky me. I got a new karakorum with front shock and the tange tubing for 450 total. Quite a deal I thought. I wished that the bravado they had as well wouldn't have had a 21" frame. I can remember quite well when I looked at these and in the same shop were the RTS's and the team scream bravado. A few Zaskars.. Basically everything but he xizang. Heres somes pics. Enjoy.


----------



## howard.dare (Sep 8, 2008)

*GT STS 1000 or 1500*

I have just bought a GT STS. It is either a 1000 or 1500 model. I thought I had narrowed it down to a 1500, but someone just posted a 1000 model on ebay uk that looks exactly the same.

Looking to maintain it myself and hoping for hints and offers of good bits to keep it going.

Also to know what bits fit and are better than original, for example the unloved Judy XL.

Any useful information gratefully received, but please don't dominate the rap Jack if you have nothing useful to say (yes I'm a deadhead too).


----------



## jimgskoop (Apr 13, 2006)

*Adjustable-offset GT forks?*

So what's the deal with the adjustable offset forks on the older GT MTBs? Has anyone experimented with the different axle positions, and if so, how does it change the handling of the bike? I am very curious about those forks. Thanks!


----------



## mattbrown (Jun 18, 2006)

Another RTS, ive just built


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

GT4ever1994 said:


> ]


Nice retro couch to go with that bike!LOL


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I have been pestering and bothering the minister of finance the whole last week to free up funds to buy a xizang... thought she'd nearly caved...but i'd have to sell my yeti... grrr, teh manitou and/or DB yes... not the ARC... maybe i shpould sell her scale and see how she likes it...


----------



## angel sanchEz (Sep 20, 2008)

Back in the '90s I always lusted after the Zaskars that I saw the couriers riding but knew I could never afford one. I rode around on a Kona Hahanna and didn't really like it but it was okay for commuting. Then I found a GT Karakoram for sale and traded the guy my Hahanna and $300 cash for it, a pretty good deal back in 1994. It is an Elite version, does that mean that it is somehow different than a regular Karakoram?

Regardless, the bike is still with me and is great for the gnarly Toronto winters. The U-brakes were always a pain in the neck so a couple of years ago I brazed on some stays for V-brakes and the bike stops on a dime now. Here is a pretty crappy photo.










I have always loved the triple-triangle design, so much so that I tracked down a GT frame for my track bike. It is a GT GTB track bike from 1998.


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

Sheesh can't believe it's been over a year since I last posted here....

Not sure you can exactly call both of these retro just yet, but they're pretty much extinct here in Australia... The I-Drive 1.0 is simply great for all round trail riding and the I-Drive Race is good for enduro or XC races where the tracks are rough on the hardtails.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Just purchased a New Old Stock 20" GT Bravado Frame. Not delivered yet but described as being 100% Mint Condition. 
Basically looking for info as I'm planning a rebuild for next weekend and want to order some stuff in. Not going for the retro, retro, retro look, but want to achieve a look that is sympathetic to the frame. Already got brand new parts, Deore XT Brake/Shifters, XT Front & Rear, RST Front Disc Caliper, Manitou Forks, FSA Chainset, etc.

Really like the look of this Triple Triangle frame, just need to get some info on it from past or existing owners. Seems a shame that such a good frame appears to be neglected and everyone's raving about the Zaskar.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

By the way paid £58 for this frame delivered. Good price?


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

Hmm I paid 80 quid on my little 14.5" Bravado frameset a couple of years ago and another small fortune to get the frameset into Australia. One of the best hardtail in my staple of GTs, this little gem even managed to win a club level mountain bike race on this, ahead of much more exotic bikes such as Yetis, Giants and Felts.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Gadro said:


> By the way paid £58 for this frame delivered. Good price?


VVG


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Frame just arrived have a look at my GT Bravado thread. Frames is awesome!!


----------



## Vitorzip (May 25, 2007)

Here´s my Xizang.

I decided to build it as a team replica, but it´s not done yet. There´s still missing a black Kore stem, and a Kore/Azonic bar (Afaik they raced with those 2 on 96 season)
Frame number is GTX96... so i decided to go period correct, even if in my opinion XTR M950 is not a proper retro groupset ...

Pics show White Industries instead of XTR hubs but i got both wheels. The rest, apart from seat, stem and bar, it´s the closest i can get to a 96 Julie Furtado/David Baker replica.

Specs:

Frame: GT Xizang, size 18", 96 model (frame number GTX96...) 
Forks: Rock Shox Judy SL, titanium springs and bolts, White Brothers cartridge, 63mm of travel 
Transmission: XTR M950, 8 speed, including crankset, chain, cassette,front and rear mech 
Wheels: XTR M950 hubset, Mavic 117Sup CD Ceramic rims, laced on Wheelsmith DB spokes (White Industries on pics) 
Tyres: Panaracer Dart and Smoke kevlar, 2.1, amberwall 
Pedals: Shimano 747 
Headset: (currently an FSA, but i believe they raced with Tange, if someone could help ) 
Stem: (currently cromoly Titec, looking for a black KORE) 
Shifters: XTR M950 8 speed 
Brakes: XTR M950 V-brakes 
Seatpost: XTR M900 
Saddle: original Flite Titanium (for Baker, because Julie used another one) 
Bar: (looking for the one they used, either a GT made by Easton or a Kore) 
Barends: Onza CWA (black as the stem, in this case) 
Grips: Onza Porcipaws clear grips (also used those long and thin GT logo grips)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice classic Ti hardtail there V. I love team replica builds.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ah yes...another happy Xizang customer. Vitor it looks great. You didn't waste any time getting that put together. Congrats!


----------



## ohalrighthen (May 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Vitorzip (May 25, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> Ah yes...another happy Xizang customer. Vitor it looks great. You didn't waste any time getting that put together. Congrats!


Thank´s, mate! In fact, when Jonrock sent me the frame, about a week ago, i already had all the parts waiting for it...


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Borderline vintage, not retro nor classic....... [needs brakes and pedals too!]


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's my GT Bravado after my rebuild. For more info go to my GT Bravado thread


----------



## nitram3k (Oct 6, 2005)

*My 91 El Zaskar*

Bought this as a frameset in 91. The guys at the LBS showed me the brochure from Interbike that year and it was love at first sight. Currently my single speed bike and still rides great. Upgraded the rear brake to a WTB toggle cam in 93' or 94', when they were first introduced. Raced many times in Mexico, many mexicans drooled over it in 91' when I first raced it in Rosarito, Mexico.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

I have an early 90's outpost (rigid). Are there any shocks available for a 1" tube to fit the outpost? I'm a clyde at 300#.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

DeeEight said:


> Because they were more powerful than cantilevers and in a sensible location on the seatstays they worked well. It was putting them on the chainstays (usually under them) which earned them a bad rep. Cantilevers were more powerful than say, V-brakes, but less so than U's, so GT only ran rear U-brakes lest customers launch themselves over the bars via locking up front brake/wheel.
> 
> The comical part to v-brakes for me is that they've basically totally killed off brake booster sales/production. Back in cantilever/u-brake days, you almost HAD to have a booster plate to keep from breaking your fork/frame. Now with V's, no need for them anymore. Yet people insist v's are more powerful. LOL.
> 
> A guy I know repeatedly BENT brake studs on frames/forks whenever he tried running a Scott Pedersen SE brake without a booster.


Great, thought provoking post, and so true.

My GT contribution to come a bit later


----------



## lumpsum (May 2, 2005)

My latest winter beater, a very lightly used Bravado from 96 here with Nokian Freddy Revenz Lite.


----------



## aero808 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys. 
This is my first post on this forum since stumbling across this thread. There are some awesome retro rides here..I love it! Pure nostalgia.

Anyway, here are some pics of my 89/90(?) Karakoram K2 plus some other GT related bits that I managed to keep hold of since buying new back in the day.
It has all the original parts, ritchey megabites, vantage comp rims, Gelcel saddle(has small tear), brake blocks, cables, peddles/straps, instaflate pump etc...and still rides as solid as the day I brought it home! The only changes made are the grips.
Enjoy looking


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Very clean. Nice!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

perryc said:


> What's the top tube length of your Pantera. Mine is a 21.5.Is a 16 frame considered a medium or small?


By today's standard a 16" frame is a medium.


----------



## perryc (Nov 21, 2008)

*Right size frame*

I am 5'10 and a 32 inseam. I have a 92 AVALANCHE that measures 16 inches and 18 from top to BB. I was thinking of getting a size 18 but thinking it might me too big. I have a 2002 MARZ BOMBER fork arriving anytime. Any suggestions from the pros? Here is a pic.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

18" would be the more appropriate size for your height, but it's up to your own personal preference. I'm the same height and have an 18" '94 Pantera, I couldn't imagine riding a 16" frame. My other mountain bikes are either 18" or 19" frames.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nive 90s K2. Amazing, still have original Megabite.


----------



## perryc (Nov 21, 2008)

trailville said:


> 18" would be the more appropriate size for your height, but it's up to your own personal preference. I'm the same height and have an 18" '94 Pantera, I couldn't imagine riding a 16" frame. My other mountain bikes are either 18" or 19" frames.


What's the top tube length of your Pantera. Mine is a 21.5.Is a 16 frame considered a medium or small?


----------



## perryc (Nov 21, 2008)

With a suspension fork with 130 mm of travel, will it not increase the wheelbase? It will have more rake at the same time?


----------



## perryc (Nov 21, 2008)

*GT Top Tube end cap...what will ir reveal?*

Did GT release ZASKARS (90's) with the curved end cap like the AVALANCHE? If yes, does it mean it's made in TAIWAN or USA?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

All 90's Zaskars had a flat end cap. If it's curved it's Tawian. The only Taiwan exception is the 92 Pantera which also had a flat end cap. If it's curved it's not necessarily an Avalanche either...it could be a Pantera, Backwoods or Tempest


----------



## perryc (Nov 21, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> All 90's Zaskars had a flat end cap. If it's curved it's Tawian. The only Taiwan exception is the 92 Pantera which also had a flat end cap. If it's curved it's not necessarily an Avalanche either...it could be a Pantera, Backwoods or Tempest


Not a good buy then. I'll just wait. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Padi R (Jul 26, 2006)

*96 Zaskar*

Inspired by the recent reissue to polish up my 96 Zaskar (16") - as I've got another hardtail (Ruckus) don't use this so much now and thinking of converting to singlespeed.


----------



## soulbikes (Sep 23, 2008)

Still have both bike only the Avalanche is frame only on top of my kitchen cabinet and the Zaskar X is set up as a weight weenie v brake racer for the coming summer.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

retrobikeguy said:


> Lovin them 1/2'n'1/2 xizangs, and great condition too with original XT


Yeah and to think that what three yrs ago the guy in Florida that had it listed had to run it for 3 weeks on eBay before someone bought it for lowly $350. Bike would bring an easy 1500-2000 today. EASY!


----------



## jorasp (Dec 13, 2008)

My 1991 Tequesta


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

*96 Zaskar*

First of many to come... Zaskar in Red ano. The others coming will all be 93 or older just to make Rumpfy smile

Bought this frame last spring when I decided I was going to build a Zaskar collection. My aim was to do one of each of the original ano colors that GT did back in the early days.

I bought this one as a complete bike with Spinergy wheels on it... This is a 1996 model year frame showing brand new original GT decals from 96.

Specs:
Fork: Actually painted in a candy red that GT used on their mid line Backwoods model in 1995.
Can't even tell it's not ano.
Headset is a Dia Compe alloy cupped version with retainer bearings...standard issue back then.
Stem: Control tech
Cable Hanger: Tioga
Brakes: Ritchey Logic Cantilevers....with brand new hardware. I picked up a NOS Dia Compe 986 canti a few months back just to rob the hardware for these brakes as the stuff on it had lived near coastal sea air too long.
Brake Levers: Matching Ritchey Logics...the only brake levers I have personally used since 1991...they just fit...like my saddle
Shifters: Shimano Deore XT SL-739 pods only this way you have more adjustability than if integrated with the levers
Crank: Shimano Deore XT FC-M737 one of the nicest looking cranks ma Shimano ever spit out and one of the last with a polished arms
Derailleurs: Deore XT
Wheels: Amazing craigs find...NOS GT/Hadley hubs in red ano laced to Gold Mavic 217's with black nips and 15/16 DB spokes
Tires as per the 96 spec Smoke and Dart
Seat Post: Ritchey Logic Force Directional by Nitto made in Japan
Seat Clamp: Critical racing cnc
Saddle: Vetta SL because it's the one that fits me


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

jorasp said:


> My 1991 Tequesta
> 
> It's 1989.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

1997 LTS.

$50.00 for the frame from the original owner.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> First of many to come... Zaskar in Red ano. The others coming will all be 93 or older just to make Rumpfy smile
> 
> Bought this frame last spring when I decided I was going to build a Zaskar collection. My aim was to do one of each of the original ano colors that GT did back in the early days.
> 
> ...


That's gotta be one of the most unique Zaskar builds. I like it. From pulling the fork off a Backwoods to scoring those wheels (I agree, amazing), it's cool to see how it all came together. Now you just need a better, brighter side photo! The close ups look good though.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

djmuff said:


> That's gotta be one of the most unique Zaskar builds. I like it. From pulling the fork off a Backwoods to scoring those wheels (I agree, amazing), it's cool to see how it all came together. Now you just need a better, brighter side photo! The close ups look good though.


DJ I'll be posting up some pics of "Zaskar Alley" shortly. Theses pis were taken at night so it was tough to get the red to pop the way it does when you see it in person.


----------



## KTrain40 (Feb 16, 2008)

So I just browsed all 11 pages... again, and cannot find a GT with similar brake placement as this one I found on the 'List.

Any help would be appreciated. Sorry for the quality, clearly stolen from craigslist.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

KTrain40 said:


> So I just browsed all 11 pages... again, and cannot find a GT with similar brake placement as this one I found on the 'List.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Sorry for the quality, clearly stolen from craigslist.


Chainstay mounted U-Brakes. Not too uncommon, though mine were seat stay mounted. Whats the question?


----------



## jorasp (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the year alohachiimoku!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

KTrain40 said:


> So I just browsed all 11 pages... again, and cannot find a GT with similar brake placement as this one I found on the 'List.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Sorry for the quality, clearly stolen from craigslist.


The Tequesta that you have is from the 1988 model year and that year (see catalog pic below) every Tequesta, Timberline and Outpost had a u-brake that was chainstay mounted. There are 10's of thousands in existence. The reason you don't see many in this forum thread is because it's tends to have more upscale models that are talked about not the more basic common models.


----------



## KTrain40 (Feb 16, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> The Tequesta that you have is from the 1998 model year and that year (see catalog pic below) every Tequesta, Timberline
> and outpost had a u-brake that was chainstay mounted. There are10's of thousands in existance. The reason you don;t see many in this forum thread is because it's tends to have more upscale models that are talked about not the more basic common models.


Thanks for the info. I hope you didnt mean to sound so snooty.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Patiently waiting for "Zaskar Alley" :thumbsup:


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> The Tequesta that you have is from the 1998 model year


I think you meant 1988.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks DJ.....glasses cleaned!


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Rishi*

Probably IHBC 87? 88?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow that's a young Rishi pic


----------



## jeremyrb (Feb 21, 2007)

*97' GT Backwoods*

cant find too many of these on here.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Jeremy that bike too new for this thread...it would be best in the GT Manufacturers thread. They try to keep the bikes in this thread to 93or older as it's a sub-thread under VRC. (Vintage.Retro/Classic). Md-line mass produced bike postings are always better in the manufacturers threads.


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## ibcnya (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey this is my first post here. I recently bought a GT timbeline off Craiglist for the price of $25. Its not in bad shape and built really well but the bottom bracket is wearing and im having trouble locating information on this model. Ive found info but not the size of the bottom bracket. Even the pics I do find of the older timberlines, the rear brake is located on top of the frame and not under like mine. Any help would be great Thanx...


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

jorasp said:


> My 1991 Tequesta


Off topic: Nice G1 Transformers you have there! :thumbsup:

Here's my 94/95 Xizang, still under construction:


----------



## ibcnya (Nov 25, 2008)

ibcnya said:


> Hey this is my first post here. I recently bought a GT timbeline off Craiglist for the price of $25. Its not in bad shape and built really well but the bottom bracket is wearing and im having trouble locating information on this model. Ive found info but not the size of the bottom bracket. Even the pics I do find of the older timberlines, the rear brake is located on top of the frame and not under like mine. Any help would be great Thanx...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

umm...... ummmm...


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

I guess some folks think that if it _can_ be done, it _should_ be done. . .


----------



## ibcnya (Nov 25, 2008)

ibcnya said:


>


Anyone know the bottom bracket size for this bike??


----------



## jimgskoop (Apr 13, 2006)

ibcnya said:


> Anyone know the bottom bracket size for this bike??


Look on the back of the crank arms to see which model they are, then go here

http://sheldonbrown.com/bbsize.html

Based on the age of the bike (I can't make out what crankset that is), I'd wager that it's either 68x122 or 68x127

-Jim G


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's a couple for you

1996 Pantera with NOS STX-RC 7 speed Groupset, full rebuild nice and shiny again.

1997 STS-DH getting ready to put a new NOS Super Deluxe on (just sourced some mint triple clamp XL's for this)


----------



## ibcnya (Nov 25, 2008)

jimgskoop said:


> Look on the back of the crank arms to see which model they are, then go here
> 
> http://sheldonbrown.com/bbsize.html
> 
> ...


Its a Exage crankset but the bike is older than 1990 and the exage cranks on the link dont go under 1990.


----------



## ibcnya (Nov 25, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> The Tequesta that you have is from the 1988 model year and that year (see catalog pic below) every Tequesta, Timberline and Outpost had a u-brake that was chainstay mounted. There are 10's of thousands in existence. The reason you don't see many in this forum thread is because it's tends to have more upscale models that are talked about not the more basic common models.


Know the bottom bracket size?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

do you have the tools to take the BB out?


----------



## ibcnya (Nov 25, 2008)

mik_git said:


> do you have the tools to take the BB out?


Pulled it this morning. The only idnetification markings on it are as follows...

Hatta

01 88 (guessing this is the year)

3P Cr-Mo

Thats it, theres no size anywhere on it and like I was afraid of it fell to pieces when I took it apart. The bearing rings are garbage and ball bearings went everywhere. Googling the internet trying to find a replacement but its not looking to good. Any help with this is/will be greatly aprreciated. Thanx....


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*this may help...*



ibcnya said:


> Pulled it this morning. The only idnetification markings on it are as follows...
> 
> Hatta
> 
> ...


"The Symmetrical equivalent to a 3P axle is a cartridge BB with a 122 axle. So you need a 68x122 cartridge BB or a standard BB cup and retainer set with the same 3P axle you had."


----------



## ibcnya (Nov 25, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> "The Symmetrical equivalent to a 3P axle is a cartridge BB with a 122 axle. So you need a 68x122 cartridge BB or a standard BB cup and retainer set with the same 3P axle you had."


Thankyou...


----------



## DarthSensate (Mar 27, 2009)

ibcnya said:


> 80cc...assisted GT Timberline


I'll see your 80cc and raise you 500W:


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's one. GT Karakoram


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Picked this up recently just for the parts. It's a 1990 Karakoram that someone upgraded with XT derailleurs, XT wheels w/black ano'd Specialized rims, XT rear U-brake and SE Pederson front canti's, Deore thumbies, a Girvin stem, Onza bar-ends, and some Bullseye cranks. It's kinda cool seeing blue collar bikes with upgrades.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

picked this 1988 GT avalanche I found on CL...

sorry for all the pics 

pics from the guy on CL...









described as having...
Scott~wrap around mountain bars
Odyessey~stem with 3:1 ratio brake cable cam
Blackburn~rear rack
Diore II XT rims
Diore II crank, brakes and levers
Undersized forward smaller crank for speed and oversized forward larger crank wheel for climbing
After market freewheel cog on rear wheel reduced tooth on small cog (speed) and oversized tooth on large cog (climbing)
I am sure it will need new rubber though.....although I have a different tire up front

some more pics after I picked it up... only thing I did was 

































































biopace cranks 









setup in commuter mode with origin8 space bar, lights and a rack...


----------



## royta (Jan 17, 2006)

Donalson, that Avalanche is sweet. I love the hite rite and biopace rings. Nice work on the bar change out for commuting. Perfect bike.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

duotone said:


> Here's one. GT Karakoram


I see no bike, just trees and pubic hair.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Donalson...nice pick. That's the $50 bike from Pensacola. My son was at Eglin AFB and I was trying to get him to run over and grab it for me but he was buried in training and had no time.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Donalson...nice pick. That's the $50 bike from Pensacola. My son was at Eglin AFB and I was trying to get him to run over and grab it for me but he was buried in training and had no time.


yup pensacola CL back in early december haha... was located in fort walton beach which is right near eglin... I'd emailed him way back when... never had money and time to go get it at the same time... finaly had money and worked it out with a friend that lives over that way to pick it up for me  for $50 it's a steal... i'm going to run it out on the trail at some point just to say I did ... wish i still had my lycra covered helmet haha.


----------



## Zaskar69 (May 25, 2009)

Can anyone help identify this frame please? Its been in my garage for a few years now, never ridden it, as far as i can tell it has always been white and red, just someone has stuck a Shimano sticker over the name/model of the frame, it is 6061, and the serial is MT81205083, never built it, just wondering if anyone can help identify the age, model etc of this frame?, maybe help me even source some parts to get the suspension part built up again?, it is literally the frame and swinging arm nothing else, thanks in advance!.
































































Can do more pics if you need them?


----------



## angel sanchEz (Sep 20, 2008)

Can someone tell me if the bike in this ad is really a Zaskar? The guy has been trying to sell it for months and it looks pretty beat up...thanks.

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...DTAIL-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-custom-W0QQAdIdZ114855093


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

angel sanchEz said:


> Can someone tell me if the bike in this ad is really a Zaskar? The guy has been trying to sell it for months and it looks pretty beat up...thanks.
> 
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...DTAIL-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-custom-W0QQAdIdZ114855093


I would say no based on the curved end of the top tube behind the seatpost. As far as I know, all Zaskars had a flat end.


----------



## perryc (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like an AVALANCHE to me. There is a thread about the end cap. I'm just too lazy to search but it has infos about the curved and flat end cap, I just cant recall if the issue was with the ZASKAR or the AVALANCHE. But it still looks like a repainted AVALANCHE with ZASKAR stickers. I'm not sure.


----------



## angel sanchEz (Sep 20, 2008)

K, thanks, I was suspicious because he has a weird list of components and the frame is repainted and it has been listed for months now; the dork disk was also a bit odd. Thanks guys.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Avalanche, Pantera, Backwoods or Tempest.... definitely not a Zaskar


----------



## rj.roubal (Mar 21, 2009)

nice GT's I'm restoring a 93 GT Team Avalanche the Blue one and a 93 GT Zaskar LE both with m900 parts Lots of work & $$ but it will be worth it, can't wait to post them for everyone to see JayMan


----------



## jrmoore (Jan 9, 2010)

*GT 1995 Backwoods question*

Heh,

Hope alls well, I have a Backwoods GT 1995 or 1996, great bike, still working well, I want to upgrade the forks to suspension forks, Just wondering, does anyone know if there is any type of Suspension forks that will fit that frame type ?

http://www.bikepedia.com/Quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1995&Brand=GT&Model=Backwoods&Type=bike

Thanks


----------



## jrmoore (Jan 9, 2010)

Here is the details on my GT backwoods model

http://www.bikepedia.com/Quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1995&Brand=GT&Model=Backwoods&Type=bike

Any help would be great


----------



## jeremyrb (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a 96 backwoods and put a 100mm Rockshox Duke on it. Works great.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

frame: 96








parts: 98/99 








fork: 2000, wheelset polished, no good in winter :-(








i was faster than now








nut








chiefnut


----------



## tcb42 (Nov 8, 2009)

...


----------



## jrmoore (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for that Jeremy, I'll check them out, are they easy to fit ?


----------



## jeremyrb (Feb 21, 2007)

If it has a 1 1/8" headtube it should be an easy upgrade. If its the old 1" you might have a little more trouble.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

ohalrighthen said:


> Here are some of my retro GTs...
> 
> - A GT Bravado, again, I do not know the vintage of this but from the decals onboard, it appears to be a late 90s GT Bravado. Reynolds 631 double butted chromoly tubes with GT chromoly fork. Turned into my daily commuter bike - light, fast and can handle anything that my road bike cannot, and easily converted back to a proper MTB shall I decide to scare myself by riding a full rigid someday.


I love the Bravado...I've been looking for a late 90's Bravado or Karakoram frame to build up.


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

*Here's my '97 Xizang and my '93 Zaskar LE*


















'97 Xizang (w/'95 decals) and my '93 Zaskar LE - both 16"

Unfortunately I don't have the Zaskar anymore, but I hope to rebuild one just like it one day. But I'm so impressed with the Xizang right now. It's such a solid build and the '09 80mm SID is just an incredible fork compared to the original '98 SID it had when I got it.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

damn you!!!!!

loverly


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

bryanus said:


> But I'm so impressed with the Xizang right now. It's such a solid build and the '09 80mm SID is just an incredible fork compared to the original '98 SID it had when I got it.


:thumbsup: I luurrve your Zanger. I have a matching sticker kit on mine. 
What year model is yours? Very nice.


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

Mr Crudley said:


> :thumbsup: I luurrve your Zanger. I have a matching sticker kit on mine.
> What year model is yours? Very nice.


I bought the Zaskar frame back in college, then built it up. I don't recall where I got it from, but I feel like I ordered it out of a place in mountainbike magazine. I thought is was a '94, but GM told me it was a '93, which is close enough that the details get a little fuzzy for me. He has a purple one with similar looking white letters, so I think he's right. I haven't seen another Zaskar with those decals either. The Xizang is pretty awesome, though. I think I beat GM by a few minutes on that one! ;-)


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bryanus yours was definitely a 93 by decal.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Recent pick-up....a GT drop bar with a ton of history behind it. As you can see by the serial number this GT Edge steel cyclocross frame was built for 2001 UCI MTB Champion, 3 time US XC Champion and six time US cyclocross champion Alison Dunlap. Fillet brazed from Reynolds 853 at the GT Tech Shop in Longmont, CO. This one has definitely been ridden. Shows a ton of head tube cable rub and a few other frame and stay nicks but overall is in very decent shape. It came to me set-up as a SS with mismatched wheels. I just gave it a good bath and put on some parts I had in boxes in the basement to get it operational. My 14 yr. old daughter will be the bikes new rider. Anyone out there got a set of old Cane Creek wheels so I can get it back to spec?


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> Recent pick-up....a GT drop bar with a ton of history behind it. As you can see by the serial number this GT Edge steel cyclocross frame was built for 2001 UCI MTB Champion, 3 time US XC Champion and six time US cyclocross champion Alison Dunlap. Fillet brazed from Reynolds 853 at the GT Tech Shop in Longmont, CO.


Very nice. I remember that bike... I love "skinny-tubed" GT's.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

A bike with provenance, very cool. Even if it is a GT with skinny tires.


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

Dude, that is awesome. Glad it was you who got it and not someone with no GT knowledge. Great find.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

1996 GT Zaskar


----------



## wrongway benton (Feb 18, 2008)

*98 xizang*

nice xizang on ebay item 260567231253 take a look


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

wrongway benton said:


> nice xizang on ebay item 260567231253 take a look


Don't spam the fourm douche bag.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger on a Xizang, not sure if I paid a good price (750 seems a bit much) but it has a new Sid fork and full XTR. Frame is perfect and it rides so nicely that I just couldn't pass it up, too sweet! Here's a quick photo, I can get some more when it's light out. So . . . what you think, fair price?

BTW, how do you pronounce Xizang. Now that I own one, I should know how to pronounce it. And don't tell me it's something like "Zi-Wang" so that everyone laughs the next time I say it! :nono:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Shhee-zung?

* http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Xizang * clicky on the little speaker button

$750 sounds pretty damn good price, you normally pay more for just the frame


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

looks to me like you did just fine...congrats


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

See-Zahng, according to my wife who is a naturalized American originally from mainland China.
I've always pronounced it as ZeeZang but then I'm a fan of butchering languages, including English.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sizzler said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Xizang, Frame is perfect and it rides so nicely that I just couldn't pass it up, too sweet!


Really? are you sure it's perfect? From what I've read you may want to make sure you have the rear brake bosses well gooped with locktite. To quote the seller

"I actually mean the receiver (female) aspect of the brake bosses that are part of the frame are just a bit stripped, by no way total or anything like that, just a bit."


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

gm1230126 said:


> Really? are you sure it's perfect? From what I've read you may want to make sure you have the rear brake bosses well gooped with locktite. To quote the seller
> 
> "I actually mean the receiver (female) aspect of the brake bosses that are part of the frame are just a bit stripped, by no way total or anything like that, just a bit."


Good call, for some reason I keep forgetting that, but I do plan to locktite it, and as far as issues a bike can have, that is relatively minor to me as it is not imminent and is entirely fixable, but it sounds like it was enough to make you think twice, or did I simply snag it before you? Either way, I'm happy, it rides like a dream so if I ever do have brake issues I will probably just bolt on a disc brake!


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

And lower your damn seat. If you really ride it like that, you just purchased the wrong size bike.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

trailville said:


> And lower your damn seat. If you really ride it like that, you just purchased the wrong size bike.


I fail to see how that is any concern of yours, but since you pointed it out, the picture is off craigslist, and shows the seat post length from the previous owner. I have since lowered it, and considering that you have never seen me, the bike, nor me riding the bike, I hardly see how you are in the position to make any judgments regarding the fit, but I suppose that's why you placed that caveat in your signature.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Decided to venture into some older GT fully's and have been searching for older RTS, LTS and STS's. This one popped up great condition from So Cal. I spent five ours working that coastal oxidation off the surface and swapped the saddle, grips and front brakes back to original spec. Air'd the shock and fork and it's a great ride. M900/910 spec with White Industries/Mavic 217 wheels. Original tires with the nubs yet and the machine lines are still visible in the rim sides. One down two to go.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Decided to venture into some older GT fully's and have been searching for older RTS, LTS and STS's. This one popped up great condition from So Cal. I spent five ours working that coastal oxidation off the surface and swapped the saddle, grips and front brakes back to original spec. Air'd the shock and fork and it's a great ride. M900/91 spec with White Industries/Mavic 217 wheels. Original tires with the nubs yet and the machine lines are still visible in the rim sides. One down two to go.


Mike King's RTS sold on eBay not too long ago...that would have been the one to get.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Mike King's RTS sold on eBay not too long ago...that would have been the one to get.


Saw that.....but Mike's just a tad shorter than me and I wanted one for riding.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice pick-up on the Team, that's a nice looking bike.


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

That's a nice one. Did you re-decal it as well?


----------



## Lugi (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is my sweet 199??? Ricochet. Anyone have a clue what year this is?
I have upgraded the front fork, stem, bars and brakes.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

gt jorgito said:


> That's a nice one. Did you re-decal it as well?


Just the drive side GT down tube decal....rookie packer put nothing between the wheel and the frame so that white decal was boogered pretty good on arrival The rest are all original. Like I said it was "that good".


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Saw that.....but Mike's just a tad shorter than me and I wanted one for riding.


Works for me!


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

campisi said:


> See-Zahng, according to my wife who is a naturalized American originally from mainland China.
> I've always pronounced it as ZeeZang but then I'm a fan of butchering languages, including English.


I've never heard anyone say it any other way but Shy-Zang.

That's how the people at Riteway pronounced it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dzhi-zang was how I always heard it, an pronounced it.


----------



## joeypurcell (Jul 8, 2008)

New to the site, just started the restoration of my 20 year old Tequesta. Got it for Christmas when I was 12yrs old, and had it ever since. Will post some pics soon. (SERIAL? T9012 A5 803)

Might need some help along the way, I don't know all the specs when replacing parts.

List of things done:
Forks (suspension)
1" to 1 1/8" conversion
Stem
Handlebars
Rear wheel


List of things to do: (need some advice) 
Crankset
Pedals
Chain


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

rockhound said:


> I've never heard anyone say it any other way but Shy-Zang.
> 
> That's how the people at Riteway pronounced it.


Correct pronounciation is here: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Xizang shee-zhang.

I called them zy-zangs for years.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

joeypurcell said:


> New to the site, just started the restoration of my 20 year old Tequesta. Got it for Christmas when I was 12yrs old, and had it ever since. Will post some pics soon.
> 
> Might need some help along the way, I don't know all the specs when replacing parts.
> 
> ...


And the serial number is?


----------



## Nathan Hate (Sep 14, 2009)

Blacker than black, meaner than all... just not as old... 2000 GT rebound.


----------



## Nathan Hate (Sep 14, 2009)

Lugi said:


> Here is my sweet 199??? Ricochet. Anyone have a clue what year this is?
> I have upgraded the front fork, stem, bars and brakes.


might be as old as 93. Bikepedia has got a bunch listed. Frame looks a lot like my rebound. Is that factory paint?


----------



## joeypurcell (Jul 8, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> And the serial number is?


Not sure if this is it, but I found these series of numbers on the bike.

T9012 A5 803

These look correct?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a 1998.


----------



## gigante32 (Aug 2, 2006)

*1995 Tequesta*

Just picked up a sad 1995 GT Tequesta for $40. I saw it at a local pawn shop, and i remembered having an "outpost", when i first arrived for my second post of Army duty in 1995 in Texas. I could not let it die. It's beaten pretty badly, but i'm going to make her whole again. It has a really odd mix of components, clearly not original. Sram Attack shifters, Tektro brake levers, Shimano Avilio rear D, and the front D is broken off (yes broken off at the arm!), the only original parts seem to be the wheels, handlebars, stem, and crankset. I'm fairly certain this year came with STX components?


----------



## old_goat (Mar 5, 2010)

*My LTS3*

thought i would post a pic of my LTS 3, I've had it since new and still ride it, although the last time i rode it ( 7weeks ago) i went OTB and fractured my upper humerus, but i still love it, and hope to be back on the trails soon.


----------



## Lugi (Jul 10, 2009)

Nathan Hate said:


> might be as old as 93. Bikepedia has got a bunch listed. Frame looks a lot like my rebound. Is that factory paint?


Well I found out it is actually a 97 or 98 and not extremely sought after, and yes the paint (was) original, which I was not too fond of. I decided to change it up a bit one day when I was bored, and it now has a brand new front Der and Brown Lizard Skins (not in the photo). 
Went to Dirtfest at Raystown Lake and picked up a ton of decals and thought they would maybe work for this bike.


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

Dude, that looks pretty sweet. The brown lizard skinz are gonna go well with it. Nice find.


----------



## efellefred (Jul 2, 2010)

Love this thread like I love my old GTs...I've had a Pantera, an Avalanch and a Zaskar (in that order) before going full suspension with first an lts-1, which i actually loved more than any mountain bike i'v ever had but got seduced by the carbon sts-1 with it's OEM rockshox front disc brake.

I always sold my old bike to pay for the new one which I now wish I hadn't have done, but I did pick up an old Zaskar a few years ago and restored it to glory, put slicks on it and use it as a city bike. For the full suspension I have a Cannondale Gemini that I hardly ride because it's 38 pounds and I'm getting too old. Looking at a new Force Carbon Pro since i want to get back into serious riding, don't suppose anyone has any feedback on taht model?

Anyway, great thread, love the pics since i was brought up on GTs going back to the mid 90s! I'll post some pics after I take them tomorrow but I have a Zaskar LE POLICE bike frame if anyone wants it -it's been hanging on my shop wall since 2006.


----------



## fjlegend (Jan 9, 2009)

I have an 1988 Karakoram with the black and white crackle paint. The bike was alwasy very good to me and would bomb down anything carrying my 210 #'s. Never a worry about it integrity. 

I still have it up in my garage acttic. I think this thread warrants a visit and a relocation to the ground floor for an inspection and spin around the block. I know it is going to feel heavy compared to a 17# road bike and a 22 pound hardtail.

Kevin


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Here's a 1990 Team Avalanche. I owned one of these back in 90 and raced the heck out of it. I had picked one up a few months back and needed to change a few things to get it back to original and then had a chance to pick up a frame that was even nicer off a bike that maybe had a few hundred miles on it at most. So here's how it sits now.


----------



## skittles81 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Shocks*

48 yr old dusted off my 1996 GT Tequesta that has sat in the garage since 2000. want to begin riding again, nothing serious, casual dirt road, trail, etc. dont have and dont want to throw a bunch of money at it but want some suspension for my old, fragil butt.

Can anyone recommend a decent seat post shock and fork shocks that are a good value for light trail riding?


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

*Karakoram Elite: Tange Seamless Tubing, GT Tasteless paintjob*

[URL=https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Gh4Ivf8neLlobfmW35JAoQ?feat=embedwebsite]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

stubecontinued said:


> [URL=https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Gh4Ivf8neLlobfmW35JAoQ?feat=embedwebsite]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That stem doesn't have enough insertion. If you're riding like that you're asking for trouble.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

It's been passed along, it was too small for anyone I knew.... bummer


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

My 1994 Karakoram
Bought it off craigslist with a leaky fork, new front shifter and bent barends for cheap and i gradually turned it into this:








Surly instigator fork, salsa gordo's laced to surly hubs, DH bar setup, cruiser tires and singlespeed drivetrain.
build info:
https://velospace.org/node/33433


----------



## Paul1PA (Jan 12, 2004)

*[PAID SPAM] Pristine GT Avalanche Frameset!*

Hello fellow GT enthusiasts!

For anyone interested in a classic 1995 GT Avalanche ball-burnished frameset, please check out my paid ad here on MTBR:

*[SOLD!]* https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=58534

Very rare to find a 15 year old MTB frame in such exceptional condition. Includes a matching chrome finished Kinesis fork and Profile stem plus a new FSA headset along with many original accessories. Priced to sell and 100% ready for a fun Winter retro build project! :thumbsup:










-Paul


----------



## Macca! (Oct 8, 2010)

G'day everyone..

Just after some assistance ID'ing the year of my GT Pantera. I think it's a 95, but I've never seen the same "Pantera" decal on another bike:










Not sure if it was normal, but the GT logo & Pantera on the frame are under the clearcoat.

It is fully rigid, with a "GT Cro-Mo" sticker on the forks. Came with STX/STX-RC gear, KORE stem & GT bars.

I'm starting a restoration on it, so it'd be handy to know what year it is to get the appropriate bits.










Cheers..

Macca


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Macca! said:


> G'day everyone..
> Just after some assistance ID'ing the year of my GT Pantera. I think it's a 95, but I've never seen the same "Pantera" decal on another bike:


It's a 1996 model year Pantera. You can tell by the font used in the model name decal


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Macca! said:


>


That looks like a good restoration project--I'll bet it will clean up real nice. Panteras are cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

I recently sold my '91 Team Avalanche, and forgot to post pics into this thread. Here it is:


----------



## aaronland (Dec 3, 2008)

I am now making brass travel chips for the GT STS, and LTS.
If you are interested, here are some pics on ebay, and my address is 
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## aaronland (Dec 3, 2008)

Oops, this may help...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160507980485&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Matt, nice looking bike. It looks like it was in excellent condition, and pretty much original parts. I have one the same size, but it's beat compared to yours.


----------



## Macca! (Oct 8, 2010)

gm1230126 said:


> It's a 1996 model year Pantera. You can tell by the font used in the model name decal





Matt H. said:


> That looks like a good restoration project--I'll bet it will clean up real nice. Panteras are cool.:thumbsup:


Thanks guys..


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Matt, nice looking bike. It looks like it was in excellent condition, and pretty much original parts. I have one the same size, but it's beat compared to yours.


Thanks Laffeaux--I think I recall seeing yours posted somewhere wearing studded snowtires. Or am I thinking of someone elses?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

A recent acquisition/project in the works and very close to getting it back to original.. First want to thank Linoleum for agreeing to part with this one. It's a 1993 GT Team Avalanche. Tig Welded and US built from True Temper AVR frame tubing. This was the last steel framed Avalanche/Team Avalanche that GT offered and is probably the rarest because in 1993 the industry experienced the explosion in aluminum offerings and that year the Avalanche model became the Avalanche AL and GT kept the Team Avalanche as a steel bike. This was my missing link to completing the GT Avalanche/Team Avalanche steel collection from 1988-1993. When I received this one it was wearing a 98 Indy for but I had the correct model year original Bologna Lite in inventory so switched it back to catalogue spec. The bike is full M900 XTR with M231 rims. Rich tells me it had obviously seen some sun because the "Team" top tube decals had turned white. The frame color is great but it's Imron so one would expect that to hold up well to sun. Many of the black ano parts like the headset, seat post and stem looked polished on the drive side due to the sun and original black on the left side. I have an original black post on the way for it and will be switching the tires back to the original Smoke/Dart combo.
Enjoy.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Matt H. said:


> Thanks Laffeaux--I think I recall seeing yours posted somewhere wearing studded snowtires. Or am I thinking of someone elses?


Yep, that was mine. It's been called on for snow duty this winter.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for taking care of her! The black looks great btw.

R.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Linoleum said:


> Thanks for taking care of her! The black looks great btw.
> 
> R.


Thanks,:thumbsup: Just matching it back up with the original catalog pic.


----------



## 99GTCA (Dec 18, 2010)

newbie here, so please be gentle...

i am trying to figure out what year and model this GT is:










i rescued it about 8 yrs ago from an abandoned bike rack in my apt bldg - manager was going to send the 5 or so random bikes on the rack to a scrap metal junkyard. this one came home with me.

the stickers were mostly torn or scraped off but from what I remember they were black and red. the natural aluminum finish is a bit pitted and corroded from exposure to the salty air here in santa monica.

i added the missing pieces (seat & post, front wheelset and tire, bar ends, replaced cables, brake pads etc...) and have ridden it off and on for the past 8 yrs or so. it keeps my other ride (94' fisher montare) company on my balcony.

this is what i can tell from some web digging and inspecting the bike:

serial number is MA5002460 (under BB)
size 16 frame
7005 aluminum
rounded GT engraved cap at end of top tube
integrated seat clamp
V-brakes
1 1/8" threadless Aheadset SAS
LX front + XT rear

here are some more pictures:





































my best guess is that it's a 1999/2000 avalanche? any input is greatly appreciated. she's overdue for a rebuild. hopefully this summer.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

JFYI...every newbie whose ever posted questions like yours in the VRC has come here seeking info that they themselves could find out and learn on line through some simple searches just so they could run off to craigs or eBay and sell off there bike. Your newbie here so please be gentle comment gave you away.


----------



## 99GTCA (Dec 18, 2010)

gm1230126 said:


> JFYI...every newbie whose ever posted questions like yours in the VRC has come here seeking info that they themselves could find out and learn on line through some simple searches just so they could run off to craigs or eBay and sell off there bike. Your newbie here so please be gentle comment gave you away.


JFYI, i don't know you and you definitely do not know me...and unlike you, i am going to give you the benefit of the doubt and refrain making any rude assumptions about you or your intentions off the bat.

while you may have encyclopedic knowledge of all things GT, i do not. i have been trying to figure out the correct year and model of my bike for over 3 weeks now and i keep finding conflicting information. my best guess is in my original post. if i could have determined with certainty what model and year my bike is on my own, i would have rather spared myself the joys of coming into an established forum as a newbie and 'meeting' someone as friendly as yourself 

no, i have absolutely no intentions of selling the bike. i've been out of the mountain biking scene for close to 15 years now, so much so that my bikes have become 'cool' again by default.

my inquiry here is out of pure curiosity as lately, every time i ride the GT, other riders (much younger than me) ask what it is and/or tell me conflicting things about it. i also figured it would hopefully be a good way to try and get back involved with an online community of bike enthusiasts.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Picked up a 91 Karakoram recently. Still has the original Ritchey MegaBites on it.










All I have to do now is convince my friend who is now "boycotting fitness" to part with his Xizang, and with my Zaskar I'll have one of each. It will probably take mucho tequila.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

99GTCA said:


> JFYI, i don't know you and you definitely do not know me...and unlike you, i am going to give you the benefit of the doubt and refrain making any rude assumptions about you or your intentions off the bat.
> 
> while you may have encyclopedic knowledge of all things GT, i do not. i have been trying to figure out the correct year and model of my bike for over 3 weeks now and i keep finding conflicting information. my best guess is in my original post. if i could have determined with certainty what model and year my bike is on my own, i would have rather spared myself the joys of coming into an established forum as a newbie and 'meeting' someone as friendly as yourself
> 
> ...


It appears to be a 97 model year Avalanche based on the integrated seat clamp and 7005 frame tubing.


----------



## 99GTCA (Dec 18, 2010)

gm1230126 said:


> It appears to be a 97 model year Avalanche based on the integrated seat clamp and 7005 frame tubing.


thank you, much appreciated...

however, this just further confounds me. i don't know how accurate bikepedia is but all the 97 avalanches they have listed (LE, 01, 02) are made from 6061 not 7005?

i saw in one of your previous posts that you mentioned the airfree tires site as a better reference - do you have a link to that as cannot find any bike model reference info on their site.

i even emailed GT regarding the serial number and they were no help.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

99GTCA said:


> thank you, much appreciated...
> 
> however, this just further confounds me. i don't know how accurate bikepedia is but all the 97 avalanches they have listed (LE, 01, 02) are made from 6061 not 7005?
> 
> ...


There was an Avalanche model and an Avalanche LE. The Avalanche was 7005 and Taiwan built the Avalanche LE was USA made and 6061. It's not that confusing and easy to see when you have the catalogs...


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice GT's! I picked this up recently. Wanted one in my mid teens and finally, after 17 years i got one. Not sure what year it is but I'm guessing early 90's? A lot of it looks to be original Shimano LX. Working on getting a correct fork and some other bits. Still a fun bike to ride though.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> It appears to be a 97 model year Avalanche based on the integrated seat clamp and 7005 frame tubing.


Could it also be a Riccochet? One of my sons has one that same color, and the decals look very similar.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> Could it also be a Riccochet? One of my sons has one that same color, and the decals look very similar.


Don't think the Ricochet had the integrated seat clamp when this one was out. Just guessing but I think most of the LX parts with XT derailleur are probably original on 99GTCA's which would also indicate an Avalanche.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

dstruct, yours is a 1990 model year Karakoram.


----------



## 99GTCA (Dec 18, 2010)

gm1230126 said:


> Don't think the Ricochet had the integrated seat clamp when this one was out. Just guessing but I think most of the LX parts with XT derailleur are probably original on 99GTCA's which would also indicate an Avalanche.


the LX and XT parts are what were on the bike. the bomber was too but it has a 2002 sticker under it so i'm guessing that was added by the owner and not OE.

assuming this frame is taiwan built how/why would GT put a sticker claiming 100% american built - isn't that illegal or something? were all their 7005 frames all foreign built?










anyway to decipher the serial number? MA5002460

(sorry about the barrage questions.)


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

99GTCA said:


> the LX and XT parts are what were on the bike. the bomber was too but it has a 2002 sticker under it so i'm guessing that was added by the owner and not OE.
> 
> assuming this frame is taiwan built how/why would GT put a sticker claiming 100% american built - isn't that illegal or something? were all their 7005 frames all foreign built?
> 
> ...


You ship a frame and parts into the US and build it there. Hence the American built sticker.
It does not say MADE IN THE USA. All companies played that game back then to reduce the complete bike tariff paid on importing a complete bike. 5-11% on a 800 dollar bike increases the retail price drastically and can take your product out of an important retail price point. Yes the 7005's were all Taiwan at that point. GT only made frames in the US out of 6061.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

I posted the tale of my '92 Zaskar as a separate thread a while back:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7560257#poststop

Here are some of the pics from the album in that origin thread:




























In my original post I neglected to share pics of the GT skewers. I've since learned those are kind of scarce, so I'll post a pic of the rear one here. I'd put the condition as somewhere between "Craigslist Pristine" and "Ebay NOS." If you squint, you can kinda make out the _G_ and the _T_.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

OK. What's the story on the Zaskar's rear triangle?



DFA said:


> Picked up a 91 Karakoram recently. Still has the original Ritchey MegaBites on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

jeff said:


> OK. What's the story on the Zaskar's rear triangle?


you mean the xizang? being steel/ti bolt-on from ~1990ish


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

1991 Xizang was Ti with Chromoly rear...1991 Xizang LE was fully Ti.


----------



## dstruct (Sep 6, 2009)

gm1230126 said:


> dstruct, yours is a 1990 model year Karakoram.


Thank you.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

mik_git said:


> you mean the xizang? being steel/ti bolt-on from ~1990ish


Whatever.


----------



## doorunrun (Oct 19, 2008)

*'95 Backwoods, Candy Red*

I bought this from a friend about a month ago. It was pretty much stock when I got it and in great shape, too! I replaced the GT stem and flat handlebars with white Sette riser bars and a little shorter stem. I think the Panaracer Fire XC Pros give it a nice touch. I want to replace that Bontrager saddle with a white one sometime soon. The Shimano Alivo group isn't all that bad and the trigger shifters work very well.

As this is now my "official" dog exercising bike, the Springer arms along with Z-adapters have been added.

Springtime, what a great time of year!


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*hmmm........*


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

in case you don't want to look at that lts...


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Errr, must be for commuting uphill on bumpy bikepaths.... ummmmm.....I shed a tear..


----------



## abailcb (Apr 28, 2011)

*Old steel, 24 inch frame?*

I've got a small fleet of GT bikes ..... picked up this frame on the cheap, just cause I've no idea what it is. Note the chainstay u-brake and american bmx size bottom bracket. Any ideas what this this is ..........


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

abailcb said:


> I've got a small fleet of GT bikes ..... picked up this frame on the cheap, just cause I've no idea what it is. Note the chainstay u-brake and american bmx size bottom bracket. Any ideas what this this is ..........


Appears to be a GT Bullet 24" wheel frame or perhaps an early Outpost 24" wheel frame. I think those are the only triple triangle frames that GT built with an American BB shell.


----------



## nintendoninja (May 14, 2011)

really nice bikes in here.
i only have lots of old gt bmx bikes but someday hope to have a mtb again.
i have really been wanting an 88 gt avalanche with the gt power series cranks.


----------



## firedawg24 (May 28, 2011)

*'96 Pantera*

Hello all, I am the original owner of a 96 GT Pantera who hasn't ridden really all that much since the 90's. Anyway, I am returning to the sport after many years and would like to restore/upgrade my ride. I know that it will be extrememly difficult to do given all the advancements in the industry. My question is are there any good resources, ie stores and/or suppliers that I should be looking at? Also how much upgrading is even possible on this bike? I really do like the bike and I really dont want to "just buy a new one" I, like I'm sure many of you are, am attached to the classic GT frames.

Thanks in advance


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

A 96 pantera should be compatible with most modern parts with the exception of disc brakes and suspension forks greater than 80mm travel. Also, if it came with 7-speed, you may not be able to switch to 8 or 9 or 10 speed without a new rear hub (if it has a 7-speed cassette plus a spacer you should be good). Though I wouldn't start pumping a bunch of money into it just to "upgrade". Clean and lube everything and see what works and what doesn't. Put some modern tires on it (something appropriate for your riding conditions and preferences) and maybe some new brake pads (Koolstops are really good), and you should be good to go. If you want to switch to v-brakes, you will need new levers also.


----------



## firedawg24 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for the advice, I actually just dropped off my bike at the shop to have it tuned up, hopefully that will keep her running for a while. Is there that much of a difference with V-Brakes vs Cantilevers? The stopping power was not so hot, however that could be because the pads were old.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

firedawg24 said:


> Thank you for the advice, I actually just dropped off my bike at the shop to have it tuned up, hopefully that will keep her running for a while. Is there that much of a difference with V-Brakes vs Cantilevers? The stopping power was not so hot, however that could be because the pads were old.


Putting some new Koolstop pads should get you better stopping power with your cantis, however you can do even better with v-brakes (linear brakes). Theoretically a high quality set of cantis properly set up can get you very good stopping power, but most people don't have high quality cantis properly set up (proper canti setup is an art form, while linear brakes are much easier to set up). I've run cantis for years and still have a couple of bikes with cantis, and even though I've got some OK performance from them, I've never had cantis that work as well as linear brakes. Pricepoint almost always has previous years versions of Single Digit 7 and Single Digit 5 linear brakes and Speed Dial 7 levers (or FR5 levers) on sale. They work well right out of the box, but swap out the pads for Kool Stop combination (salmon and black combo) pads, and you really have some stopping power.


----------



## adri.75 (Sep 20, 2008)

my Xizang '93


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

pretty bike! That fork is great! Is that stock?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

No, not stock. GT never did a Ti fork and not many of the one's that were ever made have a great track record for holding up.


----------



## adri.75 (Sep 20, 2008)

Austin Dave said:


> pretty bike! That fork is great! Is that stock?


the titanium forks is a Paduano (italian made) and 35 mm stanchions:thumbsup:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

That is tasty


----------



## jazen (Aug 5, 2006)

Just went through this whole thread and thoroughly impressed with everyone's vintage GT's. This left me wondering, where did the Timberline series fit into the model range of GTs? Back in 95, my dad got me a GT Timberline of unknown origin (nor did I care at the time, I had the coolest bike among my friends). Unfortunately it was stolen a few years later. I'd like to ID it and perhaps track one down as a future project. 

Here's the details of the bike I still remember (bear with me, I was only 11-13 at the time). 
Shimano XT/XTR components 
26x1.75 tires
Vetta Gel saddle
Tioga grips
U brakes in the rear, canti in the front
Shimano STI shifters I believe with 2 thumb triggers. 

and those are the only details I remember. I've seen one on Craigslist but that was a few years back and in Philadelphia. I found this one which... from what I can tell is possibly the same bike. Any help to rekindle the childhood magic would be great.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

that one looks like it is from lthe late 80's to early 90's


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

The granite color Timberline is from the 1990 model year.


----------



## jazen (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the info. So is a timberline worth VRC status or is this a "old bike"?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

old bike


----------



## jazen (Aug 5, 2006)

Fair enough. Probably pretty tough to track one down in any event.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

couple a month listed on craigs. you should be able to pick one up for 50...75 tops if a garage queen but the shipping will cost more than the bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> The granite color Timberline is from the 1990 model year.


 i had a tequesta in that blue... my first mtn bike. damm.. the memories. 
the heaviest bike ever known to man.


----------



## airtime104 (Apr 26, 2011)

*My '94 GT Zaskar*

Here is my '94 GT Zaskar which I just got back on the road with the help of RichieB from this site and his expertise and parts for the rebuild of the MAG 21 shock. My LBS with full tune to make worthy for the dirt again.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> You'rre kidding right? Gt used U-brakes in the rear because it was the best brake for the rear end of a bike at the time, especially when mounted up top. Some think it still is.


U Brake is the OTB = One True Brake. OTB is probably also why they weren't mounted upfront either. 
My U brake on the Avalanche may not be the trimmest piece of braking hardware made but it always had plenty of braking mumbo on hand compared to many poorly adjusted canti's that were out there :thumbsup:


----------



## blangley (Jun 8, 2011)

Just back with GT since a Talera college commuter bike. I just picked up a mostly original 1993 richter 8.0 and could not be more impressed with the weight and handling of this frame.

One concern I have is an aftermarket fork, it's fitted with a mach 5 sx and while it's serial is not included in the recall I don't have much faith it will last for long.

For this generation of steel frames, can someone recommend a few modern forks that fit the old geometry of the mid 90s GT frames?

Thanks, Brent


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

blangley said:


> Just back with GT since a Talera college commuter bike. I just picked up a mostly original 1993 richter 8.0 and could not be more impressed with the weight and handling of this frame.
> 
> One concern I have is an aftermarket fork, it's fitted with a mach 5 sx and while it's serial is not included in the recall I don't have much faith it will last for long.
> 
> ...


Nothing modern with an axle to crown short enough. Need to pick up a *98 or earlier fork with low miles and upgrade springs or cartridges as needed. Modern forks are too tall and will add stress to the head tube that it wasn't designed to take and also "chopper" the ride and affect the handling too much.


----------



## blangley (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advise, will start looking at only 90s models. In your experience is there a specific fork make/model that you like for it's durability and performance on 90's frames?


----------



## frankiboots (Jul 6, 2011)

Rode GT BMX as a kid, won the state champeionship on it. Made sure I bought a GT when getting into moutain bikes; I'm glad I did because the bike does everything I want it to doo and some........ Love GT bicycles; I hope I always own one.


----------



## DanMan68 (Jul 9, 2011)

I found an old 21 speed GT mountain bike for sale for $100. No suspension or anything, looks like its from the 90's. Black paint with what looks like a woodpecker decal near the seat post. I don't really know much about bikes, but was wondering if it was a good deal for a commuting and light mtn biking.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

DanMan68 said:


> I found an old 21 speed GT mountain bike for sale for $100. No suspension or anything, looks like its from the 90's. Black paint with what looks like a woodpecker decal near the seat post. I don't really know much about bikes, but was wondering if it was a good deal for a commuting and light mtn biking.


$100 for a good running average bike can be a good value. $100 for an average bike that needs work can be a money pit. Hard to say without more info. Pics? Model?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Without knowing what model it is (frame tubing type) or what components are on it...that's an impossible question to answer.


----------



## DanMan68 (Jul 9, 2011)

I foolishly only gave it a once over and didn't take any pictures. What I posted is all that I know. The only distinguishing feature that I remember was the woodpecker decal. The paint scheme was black with red and yellow for the markings. I am going back tomorrow to take some pictures, look for a serial number, and perhaps just spring for it.


----------



## frankiboots (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like a dealeo to me. I raced GT BMX's and I have two GT mountain bikes. I recon GT is good quality. I have never had any serious problems with mine.


----------



## DanMan68 (Jul 9, 2011)

The forum wont let me post pictures yet, but its a Palomar


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Palomar was the absolute low end model staring in like 98. Should be able to find them for 40-50 dollars. Not a thing special about them. Sold as a basic transportation/city bike type of mountain bike


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

DPost


----------



## DanMan68 (Jul 9, 2011)

So not worth the $100 they want then? The paint on the frame is kinda beat up, so I guess I will just pass.


----------



## masseymtb (Jul 13, 2011)

For the first time in my life I do not have a GT.. Kinda freaking out. Hopefully buying a Force pretty soon.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*You guys might like this one......*

Ti hardtail built in Longmont for one of the office employees.......


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet frame! Is that yours?


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

no, just in for some routine repairs.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Imagine that....an archetype GT frame


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> Imagine that....an archetype GT frame


indeed. seems few personal projects featured the 'triple triangle'.......


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

surly357 said:


> indeed. seems few personal projects featured the 'triple triangle'.......


Just all the Tech Shop fillet brazed Psyclones, all the fillet brazed Edge road frames and all the late Ti stuff and some one-off tandems that were all built in Longmont. So actually most of the personal projects. My guess for the archetype frame on this one....cable routing on a tiny frame with v-vbrakes.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> Just all the Tech Shop fillet brazed Psyclones, all the fillet brazed Edge road frames and all the late Ti stuff and some one-off tandems that were all built in Longmont. So actually most of the personal projects. My guess for the archetype frame on this one....cable routing on a tiny frame with v-vbrakes.


i'll edit this to simply say we obviously have differing views of what constitutes an employee's "personal project"......


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


That looks like a 1996 model. I have a red one in 22". I put XT v-brakes on mine (to replace the stock cantilevers) and the rear v-brake worked like dookie until I put a brace on it.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Finally got my hands on it. Made a few parts changes to bring it to year correct. Last year I owned no GTs. Now I own 4. Strange.










Serial number? Nada.


















GT 2x4 fork. What an awesome name.


----------



## Devilock (Feb 28, 2011)

I rode the 98 LTS, loved it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

jeffj said:


> That looks like a 1996 model. I have a red one in 22". I put XT v-brakes on mine (to replace the stock cantilevers) and the rear v-brake worked like dookie until I put a brace on it.


Yup. I built this up for a friend and gave it to him. I put on all new cables and housing, new chain, new wheelset, new freewheel, tektro v-brakes, and new grips and tires.


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Let's just say somebody has the choice between a '91 Tange Prestige frame and a '92 True Temper GTX frame. Same sweet model, same garage queen condition, same low price. The only catch is, the owner will only part with one. Which one should the lucky guy pick up?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

91 prestige...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Xizang11 said:


> Let's just say somebody has the choice between a '91 Tange Prestige frame and a '92 True Temper GTX frame. Same sweet model, same garage queen condition, same low price. The only catch is, the owner will only part with one. Which one should the lucky guy pick up?


Depends upon which model it is, but I'd probably go with the 91?


----------



## PSYCLONE (Dec 8, 2006)

masseymtb said:


> For the first time in my life I do not have a GT.. Kinda freaking out. Hopefully buying a Force pretty soon.


Me neither! And look at my screen name! I'm always on the hunt though


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

They are both Avalanches. Both white. One's a 91 with prestige tubing, ones a 92 with GTX tubing. Same size, same condition. No components at all.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Xizang11 said:


> They are both Avalanches. Both white. One's a 91 with prestige tubing, ones a 92 with GTX tubing. Same size, same condition. No components at all.


91 Daktari white for sure then...classic paint job.


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

is it really that much better than this one? (google image search, but it's just like this)

I considered the asthetics basically tied. I was curious about differences in ride quality. I have Tange bikes and True Temper bikes, and I've generally like the TT bikes better. That said, I've never ridden Prestige or GTX tubed frames. And it's not like I can test ride a bare frame. And I have to pick tomorrow morning. 

...and I know I win either way, but I have first pick, so I want to fully examine my options. And I know you guys know better than I do. I have plenty of experience with 94-98 model bikes, but these frames are from the days I was ridding huffys.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I prefer the paint on the '92 to the '91, and also think that the "groove tube" (on the '92 but not the '91) is a really cool feature. 

However, I own a '91 Team Avalanche (Prestige) and a while '92 Avalanche (GTX); both are 20" frames. The '91 fits me a better. The frames are definitely different sizes even though they are both 20" frames (the '91 has a taller head tube by about 1 cm: 133mm versus about 145mm). I'm not sure if the differences are due to year or model: GT's catalogs shows very little info on frame geo.

You may want to check to see if the frames really have identical geo.


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a really good point. Leaving to make my choice now. Nice to hear from somebody who has one of each! Thanks for all your help, folks!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Picked up a 91 Prestige this afternoon (will run the SN by gm_(lbunch-of-numbers)_ to confirm year.

Note to self: That's 5 GTs now. BACK AWAY FROM THE PSYCLONES!.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I prefer the paint on the '92 to the '91, and also think that the "groove tube" (on the '92 but not the '91) is a really cool feature.
> 
> However, I own a '91 Team Avalanche (Prestige) and a while '92 Avalanche (GTX); both are 20" frames. The '91 fits me a better. The frames are definitely different sizes even though they are both 20" frames (the '91 has a taller head tube by about 1 cm: 133mm versus about 145mm). I'm not sure if the differences are due to year or model: GT's catalogs shows very little info on frame geo.
> 
> You may want to check to see if the frames really have identical geo.


shorter headtube means suspension ready, it's made for a taller fork.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

While I like the "Groove Tube"....Older is always better in the vintage world? Right? I think the internally routed rear brake cable, 2x4 fork, MIJ SR MTP-126 Lowfat pedals, easier front shifting action on the down pull front derailleur make the 91 the better choice.


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, I got the '91, and it's beautiful. The '92 was, too, and I'm glad that it also went to a good home.

Looks like '91 was an interesting year for GT. The Avalanche/Team were Tange, while the Karakoram/Elite were True Temper, as was the "True Temper Chromoloy Frame with Triple Track Plus" (psyclone?)

'92 had some differences, it's probably the best year for the Karakoram. For this year, it's the same frame, same parts as the Avalanche, except it has a rigid fork--and a killer paintjob.


----------



## homeagain (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll post pics of my wifes little 14.5" '94 FTS team when I've outgrown the 10 post rule ......


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

homeagain said:


> I'll post pics of my wifes little 14.5" '94 FTS team when I've outgrown the 10 post rule ......


Just use photobucket and embed the image in the text. Makes for much 
nicer-larger photos also.


----------



## homeagain (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Fred. Will do later today. Nearly there....


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

homeagain said:


> I'll post pics of my wife when I've outgrown the 10 post rule ......


Look forward 

Welcome to VRC.....


----------



## homeagain (Jul 30, 2011)

Pics as promised:

























The 14.5" frameset was bought at Supergo and I built it up using a mix of LX, XT and XTR parts.
100mm Judy SL forks, which slows the steering a bit, her preference, Sun CR17A rims on XT hubs, Panaracer Mach SK Comp 1.95 tires, Salsa stem with Race Face bars, Fat saddle on Thomson stem. 15 years old and still a great ride 
Cheers, Rob.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd really like to have me some 90s steel triple triangle.


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

*'93 GT Outpost Repurposed as my commuter*

HI,

I rebuilt my old GT Outpost early this spring to serve as my commuter. This was my first build and an awesome experiance. Not so much for my bank account or my wife  This was the first non department store bike I ever bought. I was 12 at the time. It's hard to believe it still fits, but it does! I spent a lot of time debating if this frame was even worth rebuilding and from a sentimental stand point I'd say it was was worth every penny!
And it rides great! the 4130 Cromo really smooths things out. I never intended to hold on to this frame for this long, but Im glad it did.


----------



## rsnumber2 (Aug 6, 2011)

My recently sold 1998 GT Rebound.


----------



## BKnucklehead (Jul 25, 2011)

*The Best Bike Buy Ever...*

My LTS I just bought for a cool $5.00 at flea market.. I'm working on upgrading it for a great ride the paths or trails bike..still don't know what year it is.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

nice catch


----------



## metroaviator (Nov 19, 2010)

*Looks like it just came from the show room!*

The 14.5" frameset was bought at Supergo and I built it up using a mix of LX, XT and XTR parts.
100mm Judy SL forks, which slows the steering a bit, her preference, Sun CR17A rims on XT hubs, Panaracer Mach SK Comp 1.95 tires, Salsa stem with Race Face bars, Fat saddle on Thomson stem. 15 years old and still a great ride 
Cheers, Rob.[/QUOTE]

For a mid 90's bike it looks like it just came from the bike shop brand new! Any how it looks great, I love the anodized purple!


----------



## metroaviator (Nov 19, 2010)

old_goat said:


> thought i would post a pic of my LTS 3, I've had it since new and still ride it, although the last time i rode it ( 7weeks ago) i went OTB and fractured my upper humerus, but i still love it, and hope to be back on the trails soon.


I have the same bike, 1997 LTS3, except mine is 18 inch frame. Sadly I am no longer riding it, I have disassembled it and have used most of the parts on another project bike. The pivots make an erie creaking noise and definitly need overhauling or replaced with new. Hope to have it back running again soon!


----------



## zaskar4life (Sep 4, 2011)

*1992 GT Zaskar*

Okay...so my ride is finally done! I've been meaning to work on my 1992 Gt Zaskar forever and I finally had the time and means to get it together and thought that I'd share it on this forum.

The specs are as follows:

]B]Year:[/B]1992
*Model:* Zaskar LE
*Serial Number:* 04921897
*Frame Material:* 6061 butted Aluminum
*Frame Color:* Ball Burnished (chrome)
*Frame Size:* 16"
*Fork: *Manitou Answer Mach 5
*Headset: *Aheadset
*Stem: *Syncros 1" Quill
*Handle Bar: *Easton Hyper Lite 5 degree
*Grips: *GT (black/red)
*Brake Levers: *Shimano Deore XT / Tioga grips
*Bar Ends: *Ritchey WCS
*Shifters:* Shimano XTR 7 speed 
*Computer:* Cateye Mity 8
*Seat: *SDG Bel Aire (black/red)
*Seat Post: *Post Modern Suspension
*Seat Post Clamp:* GT Quick Release
*Front Brake: *Shimano XTR (Rim)
*Front Brake Pads:* Shimano Deore XT
*Rear Brake:* Shimano U-II (Rim)
*Rear Brake Pads: *Shimano
*Front Derailleur:* Shimano XTR
*Rear Derailleur:* Shimano Deore XT
*Front Wheel:* Weinmann 519, 36 spoke
*Front Hub: *Generic
*Rear Wheel:* Weinmann 519, 36 spoke
*Rear Hub: *Shimano Paralax
*Front Tire: *Kenda Telonix 26" 2.20 Hans Rey Series
*Rear Tire:* Kenda Telonix 26" 2.20 Hans Rey Series
*Tubes: *Presta, slimed
*Skewers: *Shimano XT Quick Release
*Pedals: *Shimano M520 SPD
*Cassette:* Hyper Glide 11-28
*Chain Rings: *Suntour 42, 32, 20 
*Chain:* Shimano HG70
*Cranks: *Specialized
*Bottle Cage:* n/a
*Chain Stay Protector: *GT (black)[/B]

Where I could, I tried to stay as "period correct" as possible depending on part availability, personal preference and budget constrains. Anyway, she's been a dependable trusted friend for a long time and has gotten me home safe on many occasions. I hope I've done her justice with this rebuilt!

p.s. I'm a newbie on this site so I hope I posted this in the right place...if not, my apologies.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yikers that awesome!


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

zaskar4life said:


> Where I could, I tried to stay as "period correct" as possible depending on part availability, personal preference and budget constrains.


Nice ride.

I personally like the SDG Bel Air. I had one of those and a Mach 5 SX on my ride in '96.


----------



## partsman (Oct 13, 2011)

*Here's my 89 Avalanche*

I bought this new in summer 89 and it's been with me ever since.


















It's in the paid classifieds area if any of you are interested.


----------



## carol (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, I've been using this thread to research one of the bikes I bought a couple of years ago from a pile of old bikes at a thrift store. I'm pretty sure it's an Avalanche - it has a rounded endcap and a 7005 frame - but I'm not sure about the year. The components point to a '95 (Deore LX/XT) but the decals look more like the pictures I've seen of '93s. I added the fork, wheels, chain, cables and seat from my spares collection and bought new brake pads, bottom bracket and front derailleur for it. It had a Manitou 4 on it but I'm still working through rebuilding that. It did have bar ends but I had to cut the bolts to get them off (rust). 
This bike is rough cosmetically and all indications are are that it's spent some time underwater, so I'm just happy that it's functional at this point. I just had to save it from going to the scrap yard. 

The serial number is in the rear, not under the BB. Any help with ID for the year and model is appreciated. Thanks!

More detailed pictures here: 
Bikes set on Flickr


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

definitely a 1995 model year Avalanche


----------



## carol (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome. I've taken to calling it "my Avalanche" so that's nice. :thumbsup:

Weren't there a few variations, like "AL" or "LE" also? Anyone know what the differences were? I'd like to get the right decals for it someday. I have to assume someone added a Manitou 4 fork either at time of purchase or shortly afterwards, so it may or may not have had a Rock Shox originally.
c.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

carol said:


> Weren't there a few variations, like "AL" or "LE" also? Anyone know what the differences were? I'd like to get the right decals for it someday. c.


In 1993 there was a Team Avalanche in steel and that was the first year of an aluminum Avalanche model so the 1993 and 94 it was called the Avalanche AL. In 1995 they dropped the AL from the name. In 1996 they had two models the Avalanche and the Avalanche LE. Avalanche came with rigid fork or optional Rock Shox and the LE model came with front suspension and clipless pedals. There were two models through the 98 model year. Just one in 99. Correct model year decals will be tough to find for a 95 Avalanche there haven't been any originals around for a number of years. There are a few people reproducing decals.


----------



## carol (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow. Thanks a million for the info. I'll post some more pictures if I get it fixed up nicer. Right now I'm just enjoying riding it... and cleaning elastomer goo out of those old forks.


----------



## zaskar4life (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad you saved it! It may take some time but it'll be worth rebuilding it.


----------



## carol (Nov 6, 2011)

It's got some scratches and dents but I think I got my $10 worth already.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

A while back I picked up a '91 Tachyon in good condition. It's mostly sat waiting for a few items and for me to install new cables and housing. This weekend I finally found the time to install the cables and wrap the bars. The pic isn't great as my cell phone wasn't enjoying the cold weather on this morning's commute to work.

When I received it, the bike was completely "stock." I swapped out the saddle for one that I preferred, the bars for one that is slightly wider, the cranks and BB for a lower gearing that will work better for off-road use, and the old 700d tries for new 2.3" 650b Nevegals (still mated to the original 700d rims). The tires were tighter fit than the original tires even though they're supposed to be 3mm larger.

I've commuted on it several times during the build process to check fit, but haven't had it off-road yet. Hopefully it feels as nice on dirt as it does on pavement. I'm still trying to decide how I fell about the SunTour Command shifters - maybe I'll get used to them with time, but they're a bit awkward to use.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Neat bike, EL. I like that the 650b tires can be put on those "obsolete" rims. Looks like a fun one.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

That looks like lots of fun, nice work..............


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Got the kids together for a family portrait.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

DFA said:


> Got the kids together for a family portrait.


Love that orange Karakoram back there....


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Linoleum said:


> Love that orange Karakoram back there....


+1 - me too


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

1991 "Inferno" one of GT's better "special paints".


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

*I kept just one.*

After selling off my herd of GTs... I kept just one.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

And it's a nice one. I have the purple fork for that bike.


----------



## guechuchi (Nov 23, 2011)

*gt*

how good is gt bikes are they better then alma orbea?


----------



## abailcb (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone ever try to "touch up" the paint on any of GT's splatter jobs? I'm building an Inferno Karakoram and it's got lots of chips I'd like to try to address. NOT going for perfection, restoration or anything exacting. It's meant as a rider, but I figured I'd try to dress it up a bit ............

Nothing fancy, but here's a few pieces together. I'll keep the original LX crank, but the BB is sloppy. The only good 7 speed drivetrain I've got right now is LX rapidfires/STX everything else, so that'll have to do.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

The GT special paint colors from 87-94 are the easiest in the world to touch up and hide because it's not just a plain color canvas. How are you going to tell if it's touched up or a part of the paint scheme?


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

partsman said:


> I bought this new in summer 89 and it's been with me ever since.


WOW! Throw on some Farmer John's and that thing would be all original.


----------



## BKiller Fantom (Dec 28, 2009)

Just saw this thread. Great old GTs on here. 
When I first got into mountain biking back in 95 or so, I bought my girl friend and I matching GT Timberlines FS. I got rid of mine a few years ago but hers (she is now my wife), is just like we bought it still. I'm pretty sure these are even the original tires. Guess I will have to hang onto it a while longer.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> And it's a nice one. I have the purple fork for that bike.


That's funny 'cause I probably do too.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

You guys don´t like the black? Geesh! Its definitely a burlier GT fork than the original. GM.. would the purple fork be a downgrade from the one Iḿ using now? 

R.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Linoleum said:


> You guys don´t like the black? Geesh! Its definitely a burlier GT fork than the original. GM.. would the purple fork be a downgrade from the one Iḿ using now?
> 
> R.


It looks fine. It's a pretty cool bike if you ask me.

I said it was funny because I think GM and I are the only people in the universe who could build a rainbow out of rigid GT forks from the '90's.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

rockhound said:


> It looks fine. It's a pretty cool bike if you ask me.
> 
> I said it was funny because I think GM and I are the only people in the universe who could build a rainbow out of rigid GT forks from the '90's.


Same fork I beleive. Bologna Lite was the original spec. Rockhound you always need a fork rainbow...never no when you might grab a frame and then the next thing you look for is forks, right? Always easier to search the wall than the globe:thumbsup:


----------



## talljako (Oct 26, 2011)

*Virage*

All these nice vintage GT's, and not a Virage in the bunch?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

talljako said:


> All these nice vintage GT's, and not a Virage in the bunch?


That's probably because this is a Mountain bike website and the Virage is a hybrid. Is yours an original 700D 1992 aluminum frame Virage?


----------



## talljako (Oct 26, 2011)

That's probably because this is a Mountain bike website and the Virage is a hybrid. Is yours an original 700D 1992 aluminum frame Virage?[/QUOTE]

Yes, and I think it's more of a Mountain Bike than a Tri-Cross is.


----------



## talljako (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey gm1230126, I can't post pm's yet...

Mine was black when I got it new, but I stripped it so now it's silver. I'm running it as a ss with the 700d wheels, but I'm building some 650b's with an IGH.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

My first off-road ride of 2012 was on a vintage GT. The temps were clear and cold; the ride was great!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Great looker Eric:thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

L,

Your Tachyon is a beauty...nice pic too...makes me miss my old Arizona winters, (and got me searching for a 700c GT, damn you ).



Steve


.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

It might have been asked before but does the "Triple Triangle" GT design tend to make their bkes more rigid? Seems like it would. Any opinions? I personally love the design, what a classic look.


----------



## FormulaRX (Jan 7, 2012)

My 2000 GT i-2K special edition










 and oldie but goodie


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> It might have been asked before but does the "Triple Triangle" GT design tend to make their bkes more rigid? Seems like it would. Any opinions? I personally love the design, what a classic look.


It's just a gimmick. It does nothing except add weight.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

colker1 said:


> It's just a gimmick. It does nothing except add weight.


And reduce vibration by flexing in a better way, at least on the steel and carbon/composite ones. Plus it looks nice.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

David C said:


> And reduce vibration by flexing in a better way, at least on the steel and carbon/composite ones. Plus it looks nice.


sorry.. but that's baloney. that design comes from their BMX and is nothing but "hey.. we are different."
if you find it pretty, cool.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Great looking Tachyon!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

colker1 said:


> sorry.. but that's baloney. that design comes from their BMX and is nothing but "hey.. we are different."
> if you find it pretty, cool.


Well I rode a few rigid steel bikes and I have to say my '96 GT Timberline FS in Cr-mo steel hard tail ride way smoother then a Raleight Summit from a few years ago... Unless you consider that Timberline frame as a high end bike, I'd say the flex in the rear end of the GT really screw away all the vibrations and smooth up the bumps and drops I encounter while street riding it. And it's easy to see how the TTT design can flex better, by having the body weight (when seated) to apply not at the end of the seat stays, but already onto it and then the vibrations from the rear can go right into the front triangle without interfering with your butt.

But if you are using alu, the vibrations are not much dampened, it's more the flex that will react in a better way then a standard frame design.

But if you don't like it, I don't think you belong in this thread anyway


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

David C said:


> Well I rode a few rigid steel bikes and I have to say my '96 GT Timberline FS in Cr-mo steel hard tail ride way smoother then a Raleight Summit from a few years ago... Unless you consider that Timberline frame as a high end bike, I'd say the flex in the rear end of the GT really screw away all the vibrations and smooth up the bumps and drops I encounter while street riding it. And it's easy to see how the TTT design can flex better, by having the body weight (when seated) to apply not at the end of the seat stays, but already onto it and then the vibrations from the rear can go right into the front triangle without interfering with your butt.
> 
> But if you are using alu, the vibrations are not much dampened, it's more the flex that will react in a better way then a standard frame design.
> 
> But if you don't like it, I don't think you belong in this thread anyway


LOL... the GT Timberline is a POS. That's why it flexes so much. It has nothing to do w/ design but lack of it.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

colker1 said:


> LOL... the GT Timberline is a POS. That's why it flexes so much. It has nothing to do w/ design but lack of it.




You're still here ?

Haters gonna hate...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

David C said:


> You're still here ?
> 
> Haters gonna hate...


Man.. you asked for it. 
Just don't tell people here to go away. They will come back.
and then you believe the triple triangle is an engineering marvel created for compliance which makes it too easy.
did you say anything about a carbon triple triangle GT?:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

David C said:


> And reduce vibration by flexing in a better way, at least on the steel and carbon/composite ones. Plus it looks nice.


This would be the first time a shorter stay has been described as more compliant. I think not.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> This would be the first time a shorter stay has been described as more compliant. I think not.


it's the paint.. GTs painting proccess makes the stays vertically compliant. That and the triple triangle.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

colker1 said:


> sorry.. but that's baloney. that design comes from their BMX and is nothing but "hey.. we are different."
> if you find it pretty, cool.


nice editing :thumbsup:...I wondered what you meant when you said "that's not baloney" ..



smedley said:


> This would be the first time a shorter stay has been described as more compliant. I think not


I don't think the stays are necessarily shorter, the rear triangle is pretty much the same as a"standard" frame, just the seatstays are extended beyond the seattube to the toptube.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> nice editing :thumbsup:...I wondered what you meant when you said "that's not baloney" ..
> 
> I don't think the stays are necessarily shorter, the rear triangle is pretty much the same as a"standard" frame, just the seatstays are extended beyond the seattube to the toptube.


i didn't mean anything except make sure your notion that it was built like that for compliance is wrong. as in .. clueless. 
since you asked nicely...
the stays are long, heavy and because they attach to the frame at both seat tube and top tube, it's as stiff as short stays.
by the way..i had a GT. It weighed a ton.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

colker1 said:


> i didn't mean anything except make sure your notion that it was built like that for compliance is wrong. as in .. clueless.
> since you asked nicely...
> the stays are long, heavy and because they attach to the frame at both seat tube and top tube, it's as stiff as short stays.


I don't believe I stated any notion about compliance, I was ASKING for opinions as to whether or not the design made the frame stiffer...not sure why you responded rudely (clueless?)

I was, if you'll notice the second quote, referring to Smedleys comment. In regards to the seatstay length from the axle to the seatube, they are probably average length, not shorter or longer than average.

My opinion is that the extra length from the seattube to the top tube would probably only brace the front triangle.

Just trying to learn from the masters, thank you.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> I don't believe I stated any notion about compliance, I was ASKING for opinions as to whether or not the design made the frame stiffer...not sure why you responded rudely (clueless?)
> 
> I was, if you'll notice the second quote, referring to Smedleys comment. In regards to the seatstay length from the axle to the seatube, they are probably average length, not shorter or longer than average.
> 
> ...


the other guy, DC, responded rudely first and it seems you came by in his support so...

They are longer, yes, but work like short stays. GTs were criticized for the gimmickry of the triple triangle. Although GT had lost of nice touches like internal cable routing and variable rake in thier forks, their bikes were usually heavier.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

colker1 said:


> the other guy, DC, responded rudely first and it seems you came by in his support so...
> 
> They are longer, yes, but work like short stays. GTs were criticized for the gimmickry of the triple triangle. Although GT had lost of nice touches like internal cable routing and variable rake in thier forks, their bikes were usually heavier.


Humans are simply not perceptive enough to feel the advantages/disadvantages of the triple triangle design (even though it technically has both advantages and disadvantages over conventional frames). So if you can't feel the difference, then why argue over it?
im sure if gt built a hardtail exactly the same but without the triple triangle it would feel pretty much the same (but look cooler)


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

I rode my triple triangle Karakoram (double butted tange steel), rigid, just over 15.5 miles across the desert today. I can't say the triple triangle helped/hindered the performance, but I can say it rides one hundred percent better than either of my two previous Zaskars. AND its got a groove tube. So put that in your pipe and smoke it Colker1.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Linoleum said:


> I rode my triple triangle Karakoram (double butted tange steel), rigid, just over 15.5 miles across the desert today. I can't say the triple triangle helped/hindered the performance, but I can say it rides one hundred percent better than either of my two previous Zaskars. AND its got a groove tube. So put that in your pipe and smoke it Colker1.


Oh.. a steel rode better than aluminum. Wow... i am always learning something new.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Dp ...........................


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

da'HOOV said:


> I was, if you'll notice the second quote, referring to Smedleys comment. In regards to the seatstay length from the axle to the seatube, they are probably average length, not shorter or longer than average.


The tape measure does not lie. 1990 20" GT Avalanche (C to C). 446mm from seat tube attachment point to axle. 1995 17.5" Specialized Stumpjumper (C to C) 483mm from seat tube attachment point to axle. Even being a smaller frame in this example the traditional diamond design has longer stays. If the seat stay did not tie into the seat tube then then the GT would have longer stays and the compliance argument could be made.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Does any of this really matter?

GTs ride fine, regardless of any extra weight created by the triple triangle design. Just like lugs on a modern bike, they may add weight to frames and serve no purpose, but I still think they're cool.

As far as the Tachyon goes, I wish that the fork had a little more offset (even with the fork adjusted all the way forward), and the chain stays feel a bit long when lifting the front end (part of the price that you pay to fit 2.3" tires). But overall it rides nicely.

In the larger sizes I like the look of the GT stay design - the chain stays are nearly parallel to the down tube which creates an interesting symmetry.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> Just like lugs on a modern bike, they may add weight to frames and serve no purpose, but I still think they're cool.


This. I love modern bikes with lugs, and I think bikes with Hellenic stays look pretty darn cool.


----------



## Stuartfleming (Dec 8, 2010)

There are some lovely bikes on this thread.

I started riding as a teenager in the late nineties and always lusted after a Zaskar but could never afford one. After 2000 I took a few years off riding and started in 2008 again. I bought a 2008 model Zaskar and was so disappointed. It was a brilliant bike but just didnt feel magical as I had always dreamed a Zaskar would. 

This thread has inspired me to look for one of these older model ones. The ones I used to dream about as a kid.


----------



## TallRiderVA (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a 1988 GT Timberline (gray/white crackle paint) that I bought new then and I have been holding onto it over the years. I hope to revive it again someday and get some kind of use out of it.


----------



## Methuselah (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, this thread is long in the tooth! 

My bike was only 6 or 7 years old (and not owned by me) when this thread started . GT STS 1000 DS. I got it a year and a half ago, or so... Replaced the leaky shock with a Fox Float (the one in the photo was temporary, now replaced with a FF of appropriate length). Replaced the near useless Rock Shox front disc brake and the rear V-brake with BB7's. Second and third pix show some home-fabricated aluminum bits for the rear brake... A good ride, but the fork could use some work.


----------



## kamidsake (Jan 29, 2012)

*Avalanche*

Avalanche still my best choice....GT


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

*kamidsake, for you*

let´s all just enjoy our GTs and keep them coming


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

way nice!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

very pleased with my avalanche, found it in very good condition, but to be honest I can´t use such a long stem (130 mm on a 18" frame!), so stem and bar will remain useless. 
Does anybody know if those stems are still available anywhere? or may I just look on ebay, etc


----------



## bburke88 (Feb 8, 2012)

1997 GT Timberline FS. Picked it up on Craigslist for 60 bucks. It was missing wheel skewers, pedals, and tubes. Rear wheel was also bent. I shortly thereafter replaced with some Araya wheels from an older specialized I had lying around. Everything else is stock.

I am looking to change out the fork with something close to 100mm of travel. I don't like the small steerer tube and small travel. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## bburke88 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

new tires, some changes...


----------



## bburke88 (Feb 8, 2012)

New fork and saddle...


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

^^^dual crown SID?

btw - hardtail, dual crown fork, narrow bars with bar ends = pure awesomeness!


----------



## bburke88 (Feb 8, 2012)

ranier said:


> ^^^dual crown SID?
> 
> btw - hardtail, dual crown fork, narrow bars with bar ends = pure awesomeness!


Yep. SID XL dual air. 100x better than the stock Indy c lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

now i really need to replace the brakepads. after saturdays ride there's almost nothing left.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

There's a beauty in it's muddy glory....93 right?


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

*I'll throw my GT in the thread*

The GT dealer in my home town must have done well, for years.... I keep finding them for cheap. I got three Timberlines in the past six months (one already gone).

This one I believe is a '94 Timberline GT. Got it for $20. Rock Shox Quadra 5 fork should be worth that much.

















Not sure the year with this one. I am guessing late 80s based on the rad Duran Duran album cover graphics. I would love to know the exact year.

























It cleaned up nicely (these are old pix). Got a new seat and tires... desperately needs brake pads though. It might be the bottom of the line GT but it really rides nicely. Well worth the $5 I paid for it.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

My advice would be to step up to a Karakoram or above and forget about Timberlines for a while.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

coopdad said:


> The GT dealer in my home town must have done well, for years.... I keep finding them for cheap. I got three Timberlines in the past six months (one already gone).
> 
> This one I believe is a '94 Timberline GT. Got it for $20. Rock Shox Quadra 10 fork should be worth that much.
> 
> ...


Hey, that Timberline is the exact same as mine. '94 you said ? I thought mine was a '96... Strange. It is also a Taiwan made and have a Quadra fork, which I believed to be the Quadra 5, not the 10. I think I have the SN of the frame somewhere...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Here it is :


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

gm1230126 said:


> There's a beauty in it's muddy glory....93 right?


thanks.
it's a '94.karakoram elite. known as corrado in the states.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

David C said:


> Here it is :


That's a 95 Timberline in "Blacklight" color. Note the H5 at the beginning of the serial number. It was built at Hodaka in Taiwan, the H signifies that it's Hodaka built.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

coopdad said:


> Got it for $20. Rock Shox Quadra 10 fork should be worth that much.


No, it's not. But if you can spend a few hours and replace the cables/housing, give it a full tune up, new tubes, new chain if necessary, etc. it may be worth $40! Score!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

gm1230126 said:


> That's a 95 Timberline in "Blacklight" color. Note the H5 at the beginning of the serial number. It was built at Hodaka in Taiwan, the H signifies that it's Hodaka built.


Thanks very much for the info 

Do you know what are the rest of the SN number means ?


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just picked up my old GT back from my sister. Even though it is not a MTB this is the correct place to put as well as I did not want to start a new thread. It's a 1994 GT Vertigo with everything still stock except the tires and brake pads. It has some minor rust on it from the neglect from her but hopefully I can clear it up, fix the non-working brakes and bent rear rim. Other then that she replaced the seat post and saddle. Just thought I'd share this classic with everyone and, I'm glad to have my bike back after fourteen years.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Nicely done :thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

David C said:


> Nicely done :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Root Beer (Mar 10, 2011)

Stuartfleming said:


> There are some lovely bikes on this thread.
> 
> I started riding as a teenager in the late nineties and always lusted after a Zaskar but could never afford one. After 2000 I took a few years off riding and started in 2008 again. I bought a 2008 model Zaskar and was so disappointed. It was a brilliant bike but just didnt feel magical as I had always dreamed a Zaskar would.
> 
> This thread has inspired me to look for one of these older model ones. The ones I used to dream about as a kid.


I rode a 2010 model and it was not like the original Zaskars. This year, it seams ALL of the GT line is called Zaskar, even 29rs...I'm glad I kept my old ones.


----------



## yaj (May 19, 2007)

Anyone know if this is a 1993 Timberline? I bought it at a yard sale for $15. It's a little beat up but all original parts and still rides great.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

yaj said:


> Anyone know if this is a 1993 Timberline? I bought it at a yard sale for $15. It's a little beat up but all original parts and still rides great.


Yes and the color is Rainforest Green.


----------



## yaj (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, it's not the greatest bike but finding it makes me want to go out and find more


----------



## 2wheels2 (Jan 1, 2011)

... fixin' up a Karakoram now. I believe its a '93 because Performance Bike Shop claims that the Kara's were stopped after '93 ... temporarily anyway.

[Edit]
Correction, its a 1994; verified by the S/N. PBS was wrong (but I still like'em).


----------



## davi (Apr 21, 2012)

*gt zaskar le*

hello im hoping someone can help im after some lugs for my frame for the vbrakes...


----------



## trane0605 (Apr 23, 2012)

*1999 Zaskar LE*

99 with xt group. Sometimes I put a 99 yellow Judy SL on her. Bomber for now. Its amazing how smooth the old Italian made Bombers are. The Judy looks better on her though.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

trane0605 said:


> 99 with xt group. Sometimes I put a 99 yellow Judy SL on her. Bomber for now. Its amazing how smooth the old Italian made Bombers are. The Judy looks better on her though.


Don't think they made polished frames in '99, thought I could be mistaken. The '99 LEs had a cosmic sunrise color scheme. gm would know


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

I was working at a GT dealer in 99; IIRC polished was quite common for Zaskars, anodized were more rare. Nice bike, either way.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

From this weekend!

93 Zaskar:thumbsup:


----------



## trane0605 (Apr 23, 2012)

bassteban said:


> I was working at a GT dealer in 99; IIRC polished was quite common for Zaskars, anodized were more rare. Nice bike, either way.


Seems like I remember red? anodize and I think they made an american red white and blue. Does anybody know if the rear dropouts? for the axle that looked beefed up, Sorry not sure if thats the proper name for em, appeared on any other year. All the other Zaskars are flat back there that I have seen. Here is a pic. By beefed up, I mean that the dropouts, versus just flat aluminum.


----------



## Get Fixed (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, I've just picked up an old GT steel Mtb frame that I want to build up as a project. I'd like to use some parts from the era but I don't know anything about the frame. Are there identifying numbers anywhere that would help find out the model and year? Thanks for any help.


----------



## noutasu (Apr 24, 2012)

*Gt lts4000*

4130 chromoly


----------



## David Z (May 26, 2011)

Vintage '96 Karakoram with some upgraded parts (brakes, pedals, fork, headset I think, etc.). It was offered rigid or with Rock Shox Quadra 21 for like an extra $100. I opted for rigid instead of the low-end fork, rode it that way for a year or two and then upgraded to the Manitou FS Ti Bulge. 

Still going strong, although I am looking to replace this bike in the next few weeks. Can't decide between the new 29er Karakoram or last year's Avalanche Expert which is a 26er with higher spec drivetrain and the RS Sektor RL fork. Leaning towards the Avalanche...


----------



## 2wheels2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Get Fixed said:


> Hi, I've just picked up an old GT steel Mtb frame that I want to build up as a project. I'd like to use some parts from the era but I don't know anything about the frame. Are there identifying numbers anywhere that would help find out the model and year? Thanks for any help.


Most likely you will find 3 groups of numbers on the bottom of the bottom bracket. Not sure what the first set is, but if yours is like the one I'm working on, the second set will be the consecutive build number. The last set (bottom line) will have the year shown in the first two digits ... again, this is if yours was done in the same pattern.

Enjoy the project, and post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## 2wheels2 (Jan 1, 2011)

By the way, Get Fixed, if you haven't checked out the dedicated GT forums at the bottom of the MTBR forum list, its def worth it.


----------



## Get Fixed (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey thanks 2wheels2! yeah I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Get Fixed (Mar 15, 2012)

*Pimp my ride GT*

So here she is ready to receive the bling. Unknown year or model at this time but will look for some nice early nineties componentry.


----------



## 007BigD (Mar 13, 2012)

I love this thread  ... Its occupied me for quite some time whilst I should be working. lol And of course while my Bearings need cleaned and lubed, my brake and cable routings done (which is a huge ordeal for me to make it right) my cogs ground, cranks on, tires and new bottom bracket to get here (supposed to be today after 5 weeks) ILL BE ROCKIN MY NEW RIDE! Anyhow... I like this thread!


----------



## metroaviator (Nov 19, 2010)

*1993/94 GT Karakoram*

Just acquird this beauty from craigslist for $100:thumbsup:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

There are dozens of them available for 75-100 dollars, that one looks good for it's age though.


----------



## Hemidart (Mar 15, 2006)

I picked up this 22" Tequesta at a garage sale on Saturday for $50. The tires were dry rotted so I changed those out for errand duty. Bike is very clean and only needed a slight tune up. The Answer Pro Forx were a nice bonus which are in mint shape and work as new....Only thing I plan to change is that seat.

Not sure of the year.....I am thinking 1989.


----------



## Back-N-Black (Sep 22, 2009)

$50 wow, great deal, hard to believe it's that old.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Early trifecta of yellow GT's. 91 Cyclone, 92 Team Avalanche and 92 Bravado. One fillet, two Tig.


----------



## Irvinizer (Jul 18, 2011)

VERY nice! Wondering what the total amount of complete GT's in your collection is gm?


----------



## Hemidart (Mar 15, 2006)

I was told this is an 89, is this true? Also, what should I look for to get the stock forks.....years etc? I like the Pro Forx a lot, but would like to get the correct fork.....just for giggles.

Since I posted the above pics, I changed the seat, post and cables. She runs like a new bike and have put about 100 miles on her since.

I dig this bike.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*1992 Zaskar*

If anybody has a 3-D or Bologna lite fork 390ish for a 20" frame I have a 3D threaded with a 6" steer tube for trade. I believe the original 3D had a lot of rake 50+++ or so so a bologna needs at least 45mm rake to be close.








</a>


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hemidart said:


> I was told this is an 89, is this true? Also, what should I look for to get the stock forks.....years etc? I like the Pro Forx a lot, but would like to get the correct fork.....just for giggles.
> 
> Since I posted the above pics, I changed the seat, post and cables. She runs like a new bike and have put about 100 miles on her since.
> 
> I dig this bike.


That sir is a 1990 model. May have been produced in late 89 and show 89 serial number but it is a 90.


----------



## fshwcrs (Sep 21, 2009)

long time listener, first time caller. was going to post a new thread but apparently you need 5 posts. 

i picked up a 94 i think zaskar about 2 months ago after some quick research and reading all the rave reviews. marzocchi z2 bam, 951 RD, xt FD+shifter/brake combo. came from a beach city so the brakes are all gritty. shock needs seals i guess, its all wet with oil. white bros? white industries? crankset

ill try to post a picture...

nope.i guess ill get back to you on that one.


----------



## Raceface gt (Aug 29, 2012)

gm1230126 said:


> Early trifecta of yellow GT's. 91 Cyclone, 92 Team Avalanche and 92 Bravado. One fillet, two Tig.


Nice collection of classics there buddy


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow great thread! I had several great GT from the 92-93 era. A buddy of mine worked for GT and I worked at Riteway Products, as subsidiary of GT, in the early 90's. I had a one-off purple anodized Zaskar LE frame. It was all single butted 6061, super light. Didn't pass the stress tests so never in production. Needless to say, I built it with completer XTR, rode it for years until someone stole it in summer of 95. Also had a Daktari white Pantera for a while. I think that was one-off paint for that model. Looked just like a Zaskar only 7000 series tubing. Gonna see if I can dig up some pics...


----------



## anthonypazsd (Oct 9, 2006)

Can't wait to post some pics of '93 Zaskar. Time to hit the trail with the camera. Stay tuned!


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

love GT bikes. Can't beat the triple triangle for strength. I own an old Outpost. Cheap but good frame. It hauls my 350 lb butt around.


----------



## mr_udy (Sep 6, 2012)

*Unknown Al framed GT Mountain Craigslist buy...*

Grabbed this cheap for the road tires/wheel set for easy swap on/off of my Timberline which currently has knobbies. I'm obsessed with finding out what model it is...

Someone musta thrown some stickers on it because the seat tube is labeled "4130 Chromoly Main Tubes" when the bike is clearly aluminum (non magnetic).

SN H4A0#### on inside left dropout. I cant find any other markings at quick glance. Research indicates this is made in Hodaka (H). Possibly 1994 (4)?

Deore LT components lead me to believe its an Avalanche Al but research indicates they were serialized on the Bottom Bracket/Crankcase.

Modest (minimal) welded gussets where top tube and down tube meet head tube. Avalanche Al i've seen elesware dont have this configuration...

Curved "GT" at end of Top Tube.

Raw aluminum finish....not sure if this is original or could someone have stripped a painted model?

Help?


----------



## oifla (Aug 23, 2012)

*1994 GT Bravado LE SR*

Just picked this up, would appreciate your thoughts/comments here or on my build/resto thread (see sig):


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice bravado..He is what I believe to be a 93 or 94 Avalanche AL I just bought from the original owner.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

wow, 2 nice origianl bikes, me likey


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Just got this - my first GT

It was set up by previous owner as a road warrior with Mavix Crosslinks and slicks but also came with these XTR-hubbed wheels and WTB Raptor tires.

VERY light!

Threw a cassette on the XTR hub, lowered the saddle and took it for a quick ride before it got dark. 

WTB Racing Raptors are "Not my favorite" (as my daughter would say when she was 4) on the roots and rocks of my local, close to home trail but there was too little time to change them over. 

Needs a longer, flatter stem (I set up all of my bikes as if I were racing in 1989), a Flite saddle, some 737 pedals, an 8-speed cassette and of course different tires, but my first impessions were "light and mighty stiff". I might have to put the road wheels back on and hammer on the pavement - seems like it would love that too.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I so, so hate you!

What size is it? seller seemed to think 18 or 18.5 (and everything else is 16inch at the moment), but wouldn't ship international so didn't really matter

Nice bar too


----------



## midnight340 (Aug 3, 2009)

*GT Outpost*

Not one of the more expensive ones, but what a strong great 6061 frame. Love the geometry. This one I have set up for my "around town" bike with S-A 3spd hub, Shimano V-brakes, layback post & swept back bars, DMR chain tensioner, Maxxis tires, Surly front sprocket, etc.


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi all. Can not post pictures here but I am the proud owner of a 91 I believe zaskar. I have owned it now for about ten years. This bike has the seat stay U brakes and the flat Rear gt medalion. Love the pictures of the old steel gt bikes. Now I wish I had kept the original fork for the bike. I will post up some pictures of the old beast once I am allowed. Thanks for all the shots.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

mr_udy said:


> Grabbed this cheap for the road tires/wheel set for easy swap on/off of my Timberline which currently has knobbies. I'm obsessed with finding out what model it is...
> 
> Someone musta thrown some stickers on it because the seat tube is labeled "4130 Chromoly Main Tubes" when the bike is clearly aluminum (non magnetic).
> 
> ...


Could be a Pantera??? The Pantera was the Taiwan version...sorta...of the Zaskar. Zaskars were built in the US. Is it Taiwanese? The ball burnished finish was common for GT aluminum in the early/mid 90's.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Triple triangle power!


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

What year did GT switch to a cantilever on the rear for the Zaskar's? Also did GT ever do a 1 1/4 Zaskar or did they only make them in 1". Thanks


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

pugslybell said:


> What year did GT switch to a cantilever on the rear for the Zaskar's? Also did GT ever do a 1 1/4 Zaskar or did they only make them in 1". Thanks


93 I think is when they changed to cantis. and I think they only ever came in 1 1/8.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> 93 I think is when they changed to cantis. and I think they only ever came in 1 1/8.


indeed.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

puffing billie?


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

The proper fork for a 91 zaskar would be the gt 3d full chromo in threaded? I got the bike from my buddies dad and he does not remember how the bike came stock but he did switch it to a 96 judy xc in the champagne. Sorry if this question was answered somewhere I read this thread fairly closely and checked retro bike and a few other forums and I am not finding an easy answer.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

pugslybell said:


> The proper fork for a 91 zaskar would be the gt charger full chromo in threaded? I got the bike from my buddies dad and he does not remember how the bike came stock but he did switch it to a 96 judy xc in the champagne. Sorry if this question was answered somewhere I read this thread fairly closely and checked retro bike and a few other forums and I am not finding an easy answer.
> Thanks
> Steve


2x4 adjustable offset cm fork for 91.1991 GT USA Mountain bike catalog | Retrobike


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Fred. Will have to start looking for one from that vintage would like to get this bike closer to catolog spec then the current. Need to replace the rear hoop back to stock it was rebuilt on a new mavic 517 rim and the rear der was replaced. I have a xtr m950 but will save that guy for another build and watch over the winter for the right fork and rear der. Once I get over the post min I will get some pictures posted up.


----------



## Earth (Dec 7, 2011)

Any one here get the yellow Bravado frameset that was on ebay over the weekend? was a deal of a win at 60 bucks with shipping.


----------



## Root Beer (Mar 10, 2011)

This may help on the fork question:

http://forums.mtbr.com/gt/classic-gt-rigid-forks-615738.html


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

*96 gt lts-3*

I have an opportunity to buy a 96 GT LTS-3 for a good price. I am pretty sure it is a 96 because it does not have v brakes.

Are there any particular things I should look for on this type of used bike to make sure it is in good condition? I do not know much about this type of suspension set up.

Thanks!


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Bushing slop is a killer for the older full suspension bikes. Lift up on the seat and see if you can feel any play slop when you do (It sort of feels like a loose headset but the play comes from the back of the bike instead of the headset area). Unless you have love/history with certain models the full suspension route can get nasty if you want a bike to ride. Spares for the suspension pivots and the rear shock units are just silly hard to find. If its just to hang on a wall great.


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

My serial number is 0591xxxx. Flat rear top tube. U brake made in usa 6061 sticker. I have not seen the stickers for a 92 bike. I looked on retro bike uk and plenty of 91 sticker but I have not seen any with the world cup stripes?
Any thoughts?
I installed a 2x4 fork gt headset and flip flop stem today along with the right period xt rear der. Waiting on the right arraya rim.

If someone has a picture of the 92 zaskars I would love to see them.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

with that serial number wouldn't it be a 91? also the GT on the top tube doesn't look original or at lest someone took off the all terra bit, i'd think the rainbow stripes weren't either.

but anyway, see 92 stuff here:
GT Catalogue Tech Shop 1992 | Retrobike


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

I was confused on that some folks indicated maybe on retro bike that a may date may mean the next years bike? Maybe it was a later months one. I kind of like the world championships stripes. Will see what kind of shape I can find a rim in weather I go with a super nice rebuild or just leave it as a rider.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

0591 would be may, i think (unless i have it all wrong), so a may bike would more than likely be a 91 bike, whereas an october bike could be 92...(back then they weren't so crazy as now releasing next years stuff, half through this year...so they'l be releasing next years stuff at the start of the current year)


----------



## savie62 (Jul 7, 2012)

loving this thread i have 2 bikes a 1994 backwoods in purple and a lts2000 98


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

My 91 zaskar after the fork install. I need to replace the wheelset on this guy sadly. The Xt hubs races are pitted very badly and the front rim is cupped and nearly worn out to the point of splitting. Rear tire and front will get replaced as well. The front I am going to save as it is a brand new dart with the mold casing grey/white film on it still. The rear is just terrible looking. Bike ended up at 25.90 lbs with the rigid setup.


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

new old iron... tequila sunrise 1992 GT karakoram, rides great, all stock except tires (wtb velociraptor 2.1) , saddle (wtb sst)








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Root Beer (Mar 10, 2011)

pugslybell said:


> My 91 zaskar after the fork install. I need to replace the wheelset on this guy sadly. The Xt hubs races are pitted very badly and the front rim is cupped and nearly worn out to the point of splitting. Rear tire and front will get replaced as well. The front I am going to save as it is a brand new dart with the mold casing grey/white film on it still. The rear is just terrible looking. Bike ended up at 25.90 lbs with the rigid setup.


Nice front end.....:thumbsup:


----------



## xr75 (Oct 2, 2007)

A Tequilla Sunrise just like that one was my first venture away from BMX. Coming from a bmx background, some of the parts didn't fare so well. Snapped crank arm, snapped stem and a FOLDED fork all still reside in my busted parts Hall of Fame. I thought the bike rode good, but it was a complete as opposed to pieced together like I was used to. Would love to find a matching fork to my still owned frame....


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Can any one help me ID this frame?
SN: 02933302 and 1909
Race Face headset
"Handcrafted in America from 6061 T6 heat treated aluminum"
2 water bottle braze ons
Frame also has an almost full frame sticker with an "SRS" logo on the head tube.
Here are some photos, thanks in advance!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

horrible bad repaint on a 93 Zaskar


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

I actually don't think it's a reprint, almost all of the frame is covered by A huge sticker (all of the white is sticker along with all the black except the underside of the down tube). Where did it rank in GT's product line? Thanks!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

BikeBro said:


> I actually don't think it's a reprint, almost all of the frame is covered by A huge sticker (all of the white is sticker along with all the black except the underside of the down tube). Where did it rank in GT's product line? Thanks!


Look again I said "repaint". They did not sell them painted in 1993. Possibly a black anodized frame from 93 but it doesn't look like it, not much original about the color there. Have a few and have had a few hundred more through my hands over the years.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

My bad, I meant to say repaint not reprint. As far as the fork goes, what rake would I need? I want to keep the front end rigid.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Warm and remove the decals with a hair dryer or heat gun. 405mm axle to crown fork will work nicely.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> Warm and remove the decals with a hair dryer or heat gun. 4054mm axle to crown fork will work nicely.


Wow that would be one long fork,159.606 inches or 13.3 feet.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Fred Smedley said:


> Wow that would be one long fork,159.606 inches or 13.3 feet.


I like the front end to ride nice and high


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Will I need a suspension corrected fork for the 93 Zaskar?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

BikeBro said:


> Will I need a suspension corrected fork for the 93 Zaskar?


Your question was answered below. You need a fork that measures 405mm axle to crown. If 
you don't know what that means use google or ask.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok so I have finally managed to get all the sticker off. Does anyone know if the black 93 came with a clearcoat? It looks like the sticker pulled it up unfortunately.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ummmm....I think if yuo read back you will see that the 93's were available ball burnished or purple, aqua or black anodized. Since anodize is an electro color process they never have a clear coar. So the answer to your question is obviously no clear coat....BUT if yuor feame was painted black then it's your guess. You must tell us if there's a clear coat on it. It's usually quite obvious if there was.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Checked the frame out again, my theory is that at somepoint someone painted on horrible silver flames (Which are coming off) and cleared over them. Sometime after that the full frame decal was put on. Any suggestions on how to get what remains of the clear coat off?


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

here's my karakoram elite, again.
i still can change the freewheel for sth less clunky, but the rest is perfectly dialed in for me now and nicely robust.
eno hub and on one slackset make it less steep, lower the bb and with this chain length shorten the chainstays, too. 
stem is a 120mm syntace, 
mated to 685mm easton monkey bars,
grips are ergon ga1 evo,
paul brake levers,
avid sd ti brakes,
tektro booster,
as mentioned before white eno rear hub + suntour xc pro front hub,
araya rm-20 rims,
syncros seatpost,
bontrager ti saddle,
107mm xt bb and 180mm xt crank make for very small clearances between crank arms and chaintstays,
time atac pedals,
surly stainless chain ring,
kmc z610hx chain,
irc mythos xc II tire in the rear and a maxxis minion 2,35 fr tire in the front.

it does just about anything i ask it to, without complaining, day in day out.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

midnight340 said:


> Not one of the more expensive ones, but what a strong great 6061 frame. Love the geometry. This one I have set up for my "around town" bike with S-A 3spd hub, Shimano V-brakes, layback post & swept back bars, DMR chain tensioner, Maxxis tires, Surly front sprocket, etc.


Just an FYI: That is a 1996 Outpost. I have one exactly like it, except mine is a 22" (that looks like it could be a 20" frame). They have a Cro-Mo steel front triangle, and use Hi-Ten (high tensile steel) for the rear triangle, which means they are not 6061 (aluminum).


----------



## junk4cash (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is my new p-ride and joy. 1990s GT Backwoods. Craigslist find. Switched out the old heavy Weinman rims and gumwall tires for these Mavics with Tioga Slicks. Also switched out the old worn out seat. The brake pads were like me, old loud and crusty. Put on some new Kool-Stops. In the process of getting rid of the original bullhorn bars and flip flop stem since it seemed a bit stretched out for me. Found a place here in town that has a bunch of Salsa seat clamp flips so tossed one of those on. It's a larger frame but feels good on the street. Not sure I would take it to the trails. I'm only 5'11 and this thing has a standover of 31". Anyone know what year it might be? early 90s or mid 90s. Just curious. Purple paint and I have the serial numbers if that would help. Thanx!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

My son had a (12.5") 1999 Backwoods that was "Horizon' purple (the only year they made purple Backwoods that I am aware of, although I am no expert). It had a RS Jett fork, Avid V-brakes, and an 8 speed Shimano drivetrain:

BikePedia - 1999 GT Backwoods Complete Bicycle


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

This thread needs a bump.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This thread needs that other thread merged with this thread.


----------



## The Hired Wrench (Nov 6, 2008)

Three generations strong. :thumbsup:


----------



## embankment (Mar 22, 2013)

This is my GT. I purchased it new in 88 or 89. It served as a great trail bike and commuter. Just a great bike!


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

My beloved 91 Zaskar, just needs some new decals!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Finally got out for a few minutes in fading light:


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

nice Xizang....I need one of these.....how do you like the ride?
I've always liked this bike, if it were not for my FS addiction, I would have been tooling around on one of these long ago.
I just want one for my "GT" collection nowdays.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

defriend


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

syklystt said:


> nice Xizang....I need one of these.....how do you like the ride?
> I've always liked this bike, if it were not for my FS addiction, I would have been tooling around on one of these long ago.
> I just want one for my "GT" collection nowdays.


Can't answer that legitimately. Too little time on it.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> defriend




Now what did I do?

I'll send you a "One Direction" T-shirt to make up for it whatever it was.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

CCMDoc said:


> Now what did I do?


Scroll up?

Just bustin on ya 'cause I know you're better than that build.



CCMDoc said:


> I'll send you a "One Direction" T-shirt to make up for it whatever it was.


haha!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> Scroll up?
> 
> Just bustin on ya 'cause I know you're better than that build.


In that case I fully accept the shame - that's exactly how the bike arrived over a month ago and aside from putting on pedals ive done nothing to it.

My build time is focused on a few other two-initial bikes. Thanks for the assistance on the one with your school chum.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> defriend


x2.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> x2.


:ciappa:

No, wait I can't do that in front of either you ...

rft:

Nope , too inviting for you two as well ...

:yawn:

Damn ...

OK, here's one for you:
:incazzato:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

hows the bottom bracket?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

you guys are always excited to talk about bottom brackets.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> hows the bottom bracket?


No problem as long as these Sweetlips (Sweetwings???) are properly lubed up - these cranks are one piece, not detachable 

Seriously, I don't want to relive that experience.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> you guys are always excited to talk about bottom brackets.


Of course!!!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Seriously, I don't want to relive that experience.


ha me either...think it may be an issue on my ARC, BB doesn't want to come out...oh well at least es51's are easy to get... got forks on yesterday, now to put on the cables and take it for a ride.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

OK.Post em if yah gt em.....
Mercedes Gonzalas 95








Hans Rey 91








Tom Rogers 90








Chantal Daucourt 94








Would love to see some new to me GT pictures.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey MuddyBuddy, did we bump into Mercedes at Keyesville watching Tinker and her kids?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

That was cool. I wouldn't have recognized her if someone else hadn't pointed her out.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Furtado video.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...6242474&set=vb.166590826840602&type=3&theater


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

1991








Anyone remember his name?


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Here's my old Backwoods. All Alivio running gear. A '93 I think.


I always loved this bike, color and all. What a great looking MTB


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Tom Rogers....look four pics down...duh. I gave/shipped him a fork to help him rebuild his Xizang a couple months back.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for confirming.



And the sass.


----------



## Bowman1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Man, this thread brings back some memories. When I was buying my 1st mountain bike, I got on a Karakoram K2 and instantly fell in love. I went just about everywhere on that bike for years until it got stolen. One of these days I'll stumble across another one at the right price and in my size.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I picked this up recently from CL....was the second owner, first owner used it as his race bike BITD....upon inspection..it apperas to have been moved around the garage alot (stickers are flaking off)..other thna that...some road riding....everything is in excellent shape...It's sooo nice when one of these race bikes are actually never really ridden.
I may use this for my road bike duties (instead of a 91 fisher procaliber)....after I remove the cranks, pedals and seat (clipless pedals and a better/unused seat).
Not sure what to do with the cook cranks, but I dont want to wear them out riding the road (they are very nice right now), they will have a better place to reside.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is the only GT I've ever owned, and still do!







Mod's from stock: 
- Front Suntour Roller Cam set-up, w/custom booster plate
- Rear WTB Speedmaster Canti's,
- WTB Speedmaster abrasive pads
- Monty Rim and 3.5" Pirelli on GT rear hub
- Custom SE landing gear fork (Still have the stock fork)
- Deore (long) brake levers (set-up 1-finger)

It's now my 13yo's play bike ...

Tom P


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

syklystt said:


> I picked this up recently from CL....was the second owner, first owner used it as his race bike BITD....upon inspection..it apperas to have been moved around the garage alot (stickers are flaking off)..other thna that...some road riding....everything is in excellent shape...It's sooo nice when one of these race bikes are actually never really ridden.
> I may use this for my road bike duties (instead of a 91 fisher procaliber)....after I remove the cranks, pedals and seat (clipless pedals and a better/unused seat).
> Not sure what to do with the cook cranks, but I dont want to wear them out riding the road (they are very nice right now), they will have a better place to reside.


I can't make out the lettering, and I'm way too ignorant to just know, what model is that?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Bravado LE


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

turns out...that Bravado kicks my fishers butt...wayyy better ride. The frame size fits me better and the bike weighs about 2lbs. less. Very nice ride, all I did was replace the seat and pedals. I will opt for a shorter stem though (when I get time), but other than that, this thing will get a new life with me for awhile.


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

mik_git said:


> Bravado LE


Thanks. It looks the business, I used to have a Zaskar LE in the same colour scheme, but I think I prefer the skinnier steel tubes.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

er... you sure about that? Pretty sure, could be wrong, but no zaskars came in "team scream". Happy to be shown otherwise.


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, my mistake... similar but not the same. Here's mine as it was.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

ya...that's the 2001 team look...or somewhere thereabouts....and all rigid too....I have an old Zaskar LE, but its a 14.5" frame so I cant use it (although I have on many occasions ain the past)...its just waiting for my daughter to fit it...I'm really enjoying the bravado...but I did find that the back brake is almost useless, gonna have to fix that.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

ah yeah, not tream scream but lovely none the less (personally team scream doesn't do it for me, i'd prefer that zaskar job) and also for an original frame that you want to use, thats about as good as they get, giving you the option to run discs if you want, love it.


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

yeah, was a great frame... unfortunately I sold it about 18 months ago


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Zaskar or something else?*

My son's friend brought this back from BM and dropped it off for me to make it proper but I don't know GT's well enough and finding the info is too time consuming with all of the models they produced. There is a brake straddle on the end of the top tube that probably was not original and it does have some of the markings of a Zaskar as far as I can find but thats why I'm asking here, the Guru's will know.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Was that stored at the bottom of the harbour? Yowch, that's messy. The only way is up for that bike now that it's been saved from wherever it was before.

That rear brake bodge is nasty. 

Looks like a 93-94 but I'm no expert on the finer details that set the individual models apart. Good luck with it, but like I said, you can only make improvements.

Grumps


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Cable hanger is a shame. Since the factory provided a guide less than 5" below it. A lot if work whoever is rehabbing this one.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Haha. Burning man bikes do live on the bottom of the ocean for a bit.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Sponge Bob's old bike, got it from his good bud Patrick. Me thinks 93 also judging by the serial number. It's a little dirty for sure but most of it is superficial. Check out the bolt on wheels, not stock at all.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

chefmiguel said:


> Cable hanger is a shame. Since the factory provided a guide less than 5" below it. A lot if work whoever is rehabbing this one.


Yeah, if I'd lost the original cable guide I'd have bodged something to mount to that braze on. Anything, no matter how ugly would have been better (and reversible) than that. Oh well, a couple of small stickers will cover the holes. 



proto2000 said:


> Check out the bolt on wheels, not stock at all.


I noticed those. That's a quality upgrade, far more secure than those awful quick release thingys.

Strip it, blast the dead plankton out of the frame with compressed air and get used to the fumes and blackened fingers from polishing. The frame will polish up nice, doesn't look to be gouged or scarred.

Grumps


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

November of 93... looks totally gross yo.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.


Yeah, the alkali desert will mess up steel good, but the frame is salvageable. Strip it of everything else and toss that stuff. I'd be tempted to find a donor bike on Craigslist to rob off all of its components to set up that frame cheaply.

What's the rules on posting in this thread? I don't normally hang out in vintage/retro/classic, but I'm a big GT fan. I've got an '88 GT Timberline that I've converted for touring, a '93 GT Outpost that is set up for commuting, and a 94 GT Corrado that I picked up recently and am just getting started on rehabbing and converting to take over commuting duties from my Outpost. My girlfriend has a 2000 Backwoods that she mountain bikes on, and I bought her a '96 GT Pantera and converted it for around town and longer unloaded rides.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

There's a lot of love for GT, so post 'em up.

The 88, 93 and 94 are old enough to be considered vintage, the 96 is borderline but in the context of the rest of the collection feel free to add it.

The 2000 Backwoods won't blow anyone's hair back here. We have a name for folks who post up bikes from 2000 and call them vintage, we call them "flame bait". 

I had 2 GT LTSes and a GT BMX, so I have a real soft spot for the GT stuff.

Grumps


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

what the hell! someone asked about rules for posting? About some nice old bikes Instead of just posting up pics of a 2008 pos nobody cares about... welcome inded!

ANd that poor poor old zaskars


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

mik_git said:


> what the hell! someone asked about rules for posting? About some nice old bikes Instead of just posting up pics of a 2008 pos nobody cares about... welcome indeed!


:lol: Thanks!

:thumbsup:

Well, I don't know about nice, the Timberline was always kind of a low end model, although I love my '88 it has been a great bike for me. The Outpost is decidedly low-end, and I have to wonder if the rear triangle was hi-tensile steel for the 1993, but I've fixed it up very nicely for commuting duties and it's served me quite well.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

According to Bikepedia the Outpust had Tange Chromo main tubes, so yeah, the stays are likely to be hi-tensile.

1993 GT Outpost - BikePedia

Bikepedia isn't the greatest reference point, but it's a handy go-to.

Grumps


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> There's a lot of love for GT, so post 'em up.
> 
> The 88, 93 and 94 are old enough to be considered vintage, the 96 is borderline but in the context of the rest of the collection feel free to add it.
> 
> ...


"The 88, 93 and 94 are old enough to be considered vintage" - that trips me out. My '69 Beetle wasn't even vintage when I rebuilt it for my first car in 1988! OK then! I'll dig up what pictures I have at the moment and craft a post with those and the Pantera in its new configuration.

The Backwoods is stock except for a new rear wheel* and some meaty rubber and a bell anyway. My girlfriend was a pretty serious mountain biker at one point and insists on keeping it pure. I had to sneak the bell onto it without asking her! :lol: The only odd thing about it, is that she purchased it in 2001 at a discount as last years model, but it is silver. I assume Ball Burnished? But Bikepedia doesn't list the Backwoods as coming in any sort of silver for 99, 2000, or 2001. I keep meaning to look at the serial number on it, but it is buried behind her tourer and Pantera in our "garage" (the living room)! 
:lol:

* That was my doing, she was kind enough to loan me her rear wheel for my commuter over the winter after I killed _its_ rear wheel. I of course then proceeded to kill hers! She got a bit of an upgrade before riding season, so it's all good! :thumbsup: She really loves that bike, it's too small for me, but I've ridden it a little, it seems like a really lively frame. It may be from 2000, but GT didn't go bankrupt until 2001, the way I see it, 2000 is the last year of the real GT's. I don't want to start a fight with anyone,_ some_ of the newer GT's look like they might be good machines, but in a lot of ways, other than the triple triangle, they might as well be from another company.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

Okay, here's my 1988 (or 89?) Timberline. This is it doing what it does best for me, being a truck or a tourer! Normally I don't carry _quite_ that much when cycle-camping, the boxes on the front deck are actually gifts for my niece and nephew and were only there for the first dozen miles from the train station to my sisters house. I then proceeded to ride from Sacramento to Clear Lake, going south around Lake Berryessa and then up through Calistoga.* Usually I leave the front deck clear for a sixpack, firewood, or groceries, usually picked up in the last few miles before camping for the night. It also makes a great place for food from roadside farmers stands.










A buddy knew I was looking for an older GT in my size and when he ran across a guy down on his luck selling one for 5 bucks he picked it up for me. I was so broke at the time he had to wait almost two weeks for me to pay him that $5 back!

When I got it a shifter was lashed to the middle of the top tube with a leather shoelace! This had deeply gouged the paint across at least an inch of the TT, and the rest of the paint was in pretty poor shape as well. Which is saying something, as we all know those old DuPont Imron finishes are about nuke proof.

I haven't fully finished painting it, but after sanding the worst of gouges and scratches out I primered the whole thing and started painting it like this:



















It usually has some nice hammered Velo Orange fenders on it, which helps put the camo paint into the proper tongue-in-cheek perspective, but I pulled them off for my ride across California because I did a little trail riding that trip as well.

For a time, this was my only bike, I so I actually took it out mountain biking too! For a full rigid bike with long chainstays and with the racks still mounted, it did fine! Here's a picture of it with the meatiest rubber I could squeeze into the rear triangle. Clearly in 1988 they weren't anticipating 2.4" Mountain King tires! :lol: My girlfriend benefitted from that, she's got that nice Conti tire on the rear of her Backwoods and she loves the way it clambers over everything now!










Here's another shot from another short tour I did with this bike. I LOVE the way it handles loaded, it's as if it was meant to be loaded down with dozens of pounds of wide load, including across the front rack. Rock steady, even in 45+MPH descents while loaded. I LOVE steel GT's!










After taking a hiatus from cycling for about six years, I finally got my **** together enough to get the Timberline rolling again. The above picture was from my first short tour on it after having commuted on it for a few months. My face actually hurt from smiling so much when I rolled out of the train station on it fully loaded for the first time.

There's no better feeling in the world than being on a mountain bike, with all your camping gear aboard. You can do anything or go anywhere!

One last shot of the Timberline for now. This one illustrates one of the benefits of having a two legged kickstand! (Punctured front tire change without fully unloading the bike!)










Unfortunately, the Timberline is stuck mid-overhaul right now. I wasn't entirely happy with how it was set-up and managed to wear out the chain and the front derailleur, as well as putting a nice hop into the rear wheel (someday I'll learn how to true a wheel without wrecking it!), so this bike is waiting for me to have the time and funds to rebuild it with a different handlebar/stem set-up and lower gearing. It still had the 51-42-32 crankset on it that I was running on it when I was a legal messenger and a very fit 30 year old. Not ideal for an overweight 40 year old using it for loaded touring! :lol:

It'll be keeping the Old Man Mountain brand Cold Springs model front rack and the Jandd Expedition rear rack and getting the nice hammered VO fenders back on. Hopefully I'll have time to finish up the paint and clear coat it as well! I'll be repainting the deck of the OMM front rack, the skull and crossbones are a holdover from when the whole bike was primered and it was getting locked up downtown a lot. I'm toying with the idea of taking advantage of the drum brake mounting point on the 48H rear hub I've got for it and converting the rear to drum brakes. The underneath mounted U-brake is long gone, a friend and I sliced off the studs for those and welded on canti studs in the usual location before I knew that a good U-brake is pretty good! I like having the clearance underneath though, so I'm okay with having done that. I've since upgraded to a great helmet mirror (Safe Zone), so the handlebar mirror already gone (which is good, because sometimes you need that clearance to shoot between things!), and I'll find something nicer than zip ties for cable guides! :lol:

Next up, my 1993 Outpost!

* I don't actually recommend this route! The mountains were brutal and for miles it is twisty two lane road with no shoulder, which often has quite a lot of fast moving traffic on it. Frankly, it was rather dangerous and no fun for about a third of the route! If I do it again, I'll take the more direct route, and load myself down with water. There aren't any services AT ALL for a long ways on the direct route and the way I went was at least much prettier and not out exposed to the valley sun for dozens of miles.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> According to Bikepedia the Outpust had Tange Chromo main tubes, so yeah, the stays are likely to be hi-tensile.
> 
> 1993 GT Outpost - BikePedia
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, that was what I was going from. Normally I associate "Tange" with quality, but I'm guessing from that, that they also produce some rather low end tubing as well. I can't imagine they went to the trouble of making the main tubes out of something nice if the stays are going to be hi-tensile.

After riding the '94 Corrado 50 miles home from where I picked it up from the Craigslist seller, I'd swear it handled the jarring bumps from Seattle's rough roads better than my Outpost. Of course, they weren't on the same wheels and tires at the same pressure, but I'm tempted to chalk it up to the nicer tubing on the Corrado.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

love the diy camo... and love that you load that sucker up and camp. i must do this.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Linoleum said:


> love the diy camo... and love that you load that sucker up and camp. i must do this.


Thanks!

Like I said, the free-est I've ever felt and one of the most amazing things I've ever done (& I've done a lot of crazy stuff!) is getting out bike camping on a mountain bike. Just you and your gear. Go wherever you want, explore whatever you want, take breaks or photo breaks wherever and whenever, you can pull over in places you couldn't in a car. I just stop for water somewhere once a day and food every other day if some roadside place didn't catch my fancy. With a water filter, one would be even less limited in some parts of the country. If you are open to stealth camping, it becomes even more open ended in what you can do.

I'm booked solid the next few days, I'll craft my next GT post after that.

For now, a bonus pic:









This was as we arrived at our first hotel on our last short tour. As you can see I've covered much of both of our bikes with reflective tape. Luckily the '93 Outpost is almost the exact same color as the common red reflective and I found black reflective tape for my girlfriends' black Pantera. You hardly notice it during the day, hopefully this is how it looks in cars headlights, this is lit up from the flash of my phones' camera.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I can't see the pic.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

DFA said:


> I can't see the pic.


Huh. It's showing up clearly on my screen, and that is after exiting this page and coming back to it...

Edit: It's showing up on my crappy work computer too, in both Chrome and whatever ancient version of Internet Exploder they're running.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I too got some LightWeight Stealth black reflective tape to try it out on my bikes. 1/4" wide by 100" roll is $8 at wholesale, and so far I've done the fork, front and rear mudguards, rear seatstays and pedals on my GT commuter. Next is to do my helmet (matte black) and maybe my MTBs too since they both have black/grey forks, no reflectors and that I enjoy going for night rides that involves riding trough downtown to get to the mountain.

This tape seems to be doing a nice job, but haven't put much miles on the bike yet to really see how durable/visible it is.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

David C said:


> I too got some LightWeight Stealth black reflective tape to try it out on my bikes. 1/4" wide by 100" roll is $8 at wholesale, and so far I've done the fork, front and rear mudguards, rear seatstays and pedals on my GT commuter. Next is to do my helmet (matte black) and maybe my MTBs too since they both have black/grey forks, no reflectors and that I enjoy going for night rides that involves riding trough downtown to get to the mountain.
> 
> This tape seems to be doing a nice job, but haven't put much miles on the bike yet to really see how durable/visible it is.


Have you taken any pictures of it? I'd be curious how it compares with mine under a camera's flash. That seems like a pretty good deal. I ended up buying two sets of the one I got for my girlfriends '96 Pantera. Those are $20 each and supposed to be enough for one motorcycle. I have yet to crack open the second package, but there wasn't enough to do her forks at all. The fenders I actually pinstriped in leftover white I had from doing my bike.

Here's the rear view of mine:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Well mine isn't that well lighted up, but again I'm riding there there's plenty of street lamps and always have lights on me. I didn't had a chance yet to take pictures, but I'll try to do so with my camera flash in the evening at dark.

It really reflects silver, not white or colored.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

DFA said:


> I can't see the pic.





Medic Zero said:


> Huh. It's showing up clearly on my screen, and that is after exiting this page and coming back to it...
> 
> Edit: It's showing up on my crappy work computer too, in both Chrome and whatever ancient version of Internet Exploder they're running.


I was being facetious. The pic is taking up 250% of the width of the page on my screen, and now I have to scroll back and forth to read any of the other posts on the page.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

DFA said:


> I was being facetious. The pic is taking up 250% of the width of the page on my screen, and now I have to scroll back and forth to read any of the other posts on the page.


Oh, sorry! On all the screens I've looked at it on it appears the same size as any other images (fits well within the page). I don't know why it is doing that for you...?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone else having this problem with the images I posted?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Medic Zero said:


> Anyone else having this problem with the images I posted?


Yes, I keep thinking of Tron. 

Otherwise, no, the pics are fitting my screen just dandy. Mac, Safari.

Grumps


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Dfa, there's a drop down menu on the left of the bottom banner. Is yours on "Wide?"


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

> Yes, I keep thinking of Tron.


Excellent! It's working then! :lol:



Uncle Grumpy said:


> Otherwise, no, the pics are fitting my screen just dandy. Mac, Safari.
> 
> Grumps


Okay, good. I didn't think I'd done anything different this time, and I've been posting pics to MTBR forums for a few years now, no one had complained before.

If for some reason a bunch of folks are having this problem I see what I can do to fix it on my end, but I don't think that is the problem.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

Okay, here's my 1993 GT Outpost. I love my 1988 GT Timberline, and it's great for touring and hauling loads, but I wanted something slightly more nimble (the '88 has long chainstays) for commuting duties, and being car-free I wanted to have two bikes so that I have a spare if one of them needs repair or overhaul or has a mechanical issue.

I still haven't quite got there, as my efforts have gone to getting the Outpost set up just the way I want and need it, and then I found a nicer frame that I am building up to take over commuting duties from the Outpost. There were a few more things I had wanted to do with this build, but since the '94 GT Corrado is going to be taking over as daily driver once I get it built up in a few weeks, I've stopped upgrading the Outpost.

When I picked up the Outpost, it was sans wheels, seat, and seatpost. I had been keeping an eye on Craigslist for old hardtail GT's, and off and on was looking at all the ads with poor descriptions that were in the price range I was looking for. For the hell of it, I clicked on one ad that said "bike $10", and there was this lowly Outpost, covered in filth and pro wrestling stickers and although lacking wheels and a saddle, the seller indicated it was otherwise intact in their brief description.

Turns out the seller was the manager of an apartment building not too far from me, she had split up with her boyfriend years before and he had abandoned the bike in the garage under the building. She said he had tried to true the wheels and destroyed them instead, and so they were long gone. I pulled the wheelset off my Timberline, strapped them to the back of my courier bag and hopped a bus up there. I was pleased when I arrived to find that it was indeed my size and there were still shifters, brake levers, and derailleurs on it, so I happily gave her the $10 she was asking for it.

Two things I didn't really think about before I set out. First, I had had the rear triangle spread on my '88 Timberline so that there was room for a 9 speed wheel, and this '93 Outpost was originally outiftted with a 7 speed transmission. Luckily I'm a bit of a brute, so I was able to flex the frame enough the get my 9 speed rear wheel into the triangle, but it took some serious doing, and it's quite possible it bent it a little, and it probably isn't perfectly straight. Next time it is in the shop, I'm going to have them check that, and re-align it if necessary. I probably should have just hopped the bus with the bike, or even walked home with it, as I was only about 20 blocks away.

Next it dawned on me that although I had brought wheels, I didn't bring a seatpost or saddle. I recalled considering it and realizing it would have made me too cumbersome to get on and off the bus, given that I already had two wheels lashed to the outside of my courier bag!

So I rode all the way home standing up! :lol:

Initially my plan was to leave this bike ugly and with low-end components, since I was going to be locking it up out in the rain five days a week at a community college in a neighborhood filled with thieves. But after removing the pro wrestling stickers and cleaning the bike, I discovered that the paint underneath was nearly perfect with just a few chips that were easy to match with model paint. After seeing how great that old DuPont Imron red swirl paint looked I started buying nice red and chrome parts to go with it.

So, I somehow went from planning on having a beater looking commuter that hopefully wouldn't attract any attention from thieves to this:










So, that's a twenty year old, low end moutain bike that was 300 (1993) dollars MSRP, that I picked up from Craigslist for 10 dollars, that I've now put about 2K into! :lol:

Currently outfitted with:

Sun Rhyno Lite rims laced to an LX front hub and XT rear hub
Salsa tandem skewers
Vittoria Randonneur Pro 26 x 1.5" rear tire
Panaracer T-Serv Protex front tire, nominally* 26 x 1.5"
Honjo hammered aluminum fenders (these at least I got on sale for about $100)
leather mud flaps
Nitto Big Front Rack
Velo Orange front wheel stabilizer
stem with a ridiculous amount of rise to bring the handlebars up where I like them.
XLC riser bars with a bit of sweep
Dimension "Temple of Tone" bell
Airzoundz horn
ergonomic grips
new Alivio 8S integrated shifter/brake lever units (the old 7S shifter bit the dust early on)
Velo Orange metallic braid brake and shifter cable housings
new BB and crankset (low end Shimano units, 48-32-22)
chain catcher
pedal extenders
Odyssey triple trap pedals
Pletscher twin leg kickstand
Thomson seatpost
Brooks saddle
Zefal locking seatpost skewer
Tektro 720 brakes and Kool Stop Salmon pads
rapid rise rear derailleur (I didn't think the medium cage RD that came with it was going to be up to what I was asking of it)
Carradice Bagman Quick Release Sport (Original) saddlebag support
Zimbale 18 liter large saddlebag
Carradice Cape Roll
Cateye Reflex front light
Portland Design Works Fenderbot tail light
Lightweights wheel reflectors (only used about a third of them so far)
Peterson Manufacturing 465-4K Red/White Reflective Marking Tape

All that survives of the original bike other than the frame and fork is the front derailleur and the headset, but the headset is toast now and I'm about to have that replaced. Although I'm not looking to upgrade this bike further, it is going to serve as my back up bike for the at least the next 9 months and so I am going to keep it in good running condition for a while longer at least.

I'm sure this seems crazy to some of you, but let me explain. Sure, I could have went out and bought a new bike for less than $2000, assuming I had the money all at once that is, but even if I had, I would have still ended up replacing the pedals, saddle, handlebars, grips, tires, and I most likely would have needed to replace the seatpost and wheels. I'm a big Clyde (280 pounds right now, 210 at my fighting weight) and I carry heavy loads over rough roads. I kill lesser wheels, and only run Sun Rhyno Lites when I have a choice. I tried using a cheaper seatpost, but the Brooks is very sensitive to very small adjustments and I needed something that did microadjustments and came in 26.6mm.

That means a new bike to me is just a frame, BB, headset, derailleurs, controls, and crankset, and I'm going to change one of the chainrings on any crankset too. Given that I only like horizontal top tube steel framed GT's, that means I can't buy a new bike anyway. It would've been nicer to start out with a better frame to begin with, but at the time I was pretty poor and sometimes Craigslist will go weeks before a decent old GT bike shows up, and like I said, initially I was planning on this bike being more of a beater that wouldn't attract the attention of thieves while locked up at school.










For a low end frame, with hi-tensile steel rear triangle, I've got to say I've got a heck of a lot of use out of this! I commute to work on it three nights a week, and for 9 months of the year, I'm back in college five days a week, so I'm riding this bike seven days a week, 13-21 miles a day, except for Sundays when I only have to come home from work, so 7 to 11 miles that day. This tough frame and now tough wheels have taken the constant beating from Seattle's rough and pot holed streets like a champ! I've now put almost 4500 miles on it in the past year and half. In addition to commuting, since my tourer is in pieces right now, I used this bike to get out on a couple of short tours. Although it doesn't have the carrying capacity for me to do bike camping on it, I'm easing my girlfriend into bicycle touring anyway, so I took all of our clothes and sundries on this bike and we stayed in bed and breakfasts and hotels. The above picture was taken as we got home from a trip up to the southern end of Whidbey Island, and all my bags are bulging with loot (mostly alpaca yarn, that's my sweater untidily stowed under the flap of the saddlebag there).

Because I never quite had this bike exactly the way I wanted it and was always tweaking things or adding things and had a few more little additions in mind still, I never got around to taking some nice glamour shots of the bike. Here's a detail shot of the reflective tapes though:










(Should've cleaned the reflective sidewall first!)

I'd been keeping my eye out for a better frame off an on when I felt like I could get away with dropping a few hundred for one of the higher end steel GT frames from this era. I was lucky enough to spot a 1994 Corrado on Craigslist about 50 miles from me for only $125 so I snatched that up! I'm just getting started cleaning it up and doing a little bit of surface rust repair as waves of parts arrive in the mail, so the report on that build will have to wait a few weeks until I get it all together.










* I say "nominally" because the Panaracer T-Serv Protex's run a little small (at the 26" ones, I don't know about the 700c offerings). So this is actually a 26 x 1.75" labelled tire, but is about 1.6" or closer to 1.5". As far as I can tell, they don't make these in red anymore. The only place I found them in stock was in Australia, so I paid more than I should for it, but I really wanted to have red tires. I love it as a front tire, the rubber content is exceptionally high, so it is cushy and bouncy, which makes for a bit suspension effect over Seattle's rough roads. The Vittoria Rando Pro I run in the rear has stiffer sidewalls that deflect less under the heavy load of me and the bike and is also rated to 90 PSI (where I run it), while I'm running the Panaracer at what theu rate their 1.5" T-Serv at (75 PSI).


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's a work horse. 

As an aside. In 93 "all" mountain bikes would have been 135mm spacing so your 9 speed wheel should have slipped right in. Either your wheel or the bike are not 135, but should be.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

jeff said:


> That's a work horse.


:lol: :thumbsup: That's a good name for it!



jeff said:


> As an aside. In 93 "all" mountain bikes would have been 135mm spacing so your 9 speed wheel should have slipped right in. Either your wheel or the bike are not 135, but should be.


Ah! Thanks! I had forgotten the I had had a local shop build up a 48 spoke rear wheel for me about a decade ago. The only hub they had to offer was a Shimano tandem hub that came with a big boss on it for mounting a drum brake as well. I assume that hub is wider than standard. I think they must have also spread the rear triangle on my '88 Timberline to accommodate it and I basically forgot about it. At the time I knew almost nothing about bikes, just that I wanted a tougher rear wheel.

Good to know that about the All Terra's! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

Forgot to add; I replaced the brakes because they were useless! I'm a firm believer in good cantilever brakes being enough brake, they've done fine for me heavily loaded touring in mountains, but the issue brakes with the '93 Outpost were total garbage. Next time I come across them I'll have to post the model #, because I'm a packrat they are still sitting in ziploc bags in one of my parts boxes. I should toss them.


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

My new-to-me Corrado in sweet SS mode


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice! That looks pretty clean! My decals are in rougher shape. '93 or '94?


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

I think is a 94, came with a mix of XT and SLX stuff.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

efuentes said:


> I think is a 94, came with a mix of XT and SLX stuff.


 According to Bikepedia, the '93's were specc'd 7 speed and the '94's 8 speed. My serial # indicates a mid-year 94 and came as an 8 speed. If you post the serial # I can probably decipher it. Should be on the bottom of the BB shell.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*94 Psyclone Project*

This is my current project, 1994 Psyclone for which I am currently in the procurement stage. So far besides the frame and Bologna Lite fork I have a few GT branded bits:


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

The last pic above shot this weekend as I tried out some possible combinations including GT flat bar and GT cromo stem. I'm looking to do a total period build an i have very good resources including a '94 excel catalog, '94 Ritchey components catalog, 95 GT catalog (somewhere around here I have the 94) Also have Mountain Bike Action from 94 all of which are invaluable in showing what was new and available. - Steven


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

You need some of these. Although probably not in red.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Um yes that would be amazingly cool. I am playing with the idea of an all GT build but I am also really enamored with XTR m900. Would like to make the build as light as practical.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

nice corrodo....and even nicer Psyclone....Please keep us posted on this build. I'm going tO build me one of those...one day...whenever I cAn get me a frame/bike. Rare buggers they are.

Here's my contribution to the thread...A snipit of a bike Im building, I had to have this front der. on it so I removed the XTR and made me an extended shaft to accomodate the new der....custom 3d printed shaft.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mik_git said:


> er... you sure about that? Pretty sure, could be wrong, but no zaskars came in "team scream". Happy to be shown otherwise.


In 2000' they made a Zaskar LE that came in that paint scheme. And in 2001' a Zaskar Team in that paint scheme. I bought a new back in the day in 2000' XCR -LE that came in that paint scheme. And to this day still my favorite paint scheme of all time.:rockon:


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Beautiful. This should look great once you get more bit's n' piece together.

Post some updates when available, y'hear............


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

lewisfoto said:


> This is my current project, 1994 Psyclone for which I am currently in the procurement stage. So far besides the frame and Bologna Lite fork I have a few GT branded bits:


I recently acquired a couple of GT branded water bottles, one just like your blue one and another just like it but clear. Unfortunately after 20 years, water drank from them tastes badly of plastic. I'm going to hang onto the clear one, but if anyone is interested in my blue one PM me.

Seriously jealous of that mint Psyclone!


----------



## chappie752 (Apr 4, 2009)

just got a Karakoram from a guy up the street. Saw it sitting in his front yard with a "free" sign hanging from it. I'll get pics up ASAP. I think its a 93 from what I found online, black light paint, everything original except tires and fork I think. has a made in America labeled manitou fork on it. changing it to a single speed since the rear shifter doesn't work. Possibly going to put a rigid fork on it if I can find an original one for a reasonable price. Got really excited about it when I found this thread


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> In 2000' they made a Zaskar LE that came in that paint scheme. And in 2001' a Zaskar Team in that paint scheme. I bought a new back in the day in 2000' XCR -LE that came in that paint scheme. And to this day still my favorite paint scheme of all time.:rockon:


Really? Cool, like i said, happy to be proven wrong. I just thought the late ones came in Team (Blue/yellow) and the bravado/phclones came in Team scream blue/yellow spceckled fade

















But be cool if they do, I know people like that colour scheme, personally I prefer the team, the speckled thing doesn't do it for me.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Loving that Bravado, and I too am partial to the Team Scream


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mik_git said:


> Really? Cool, like i said, happy to be proven wrong. I just thought the late ones came in Team (Blue/yellow) and the bravado/phclones came in Team scream blue/yellow spceckled fade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here the Team color scheme as in the lower photo. My 2000' XCR - LE / i- Drive was painted like that. Awesome looking bike! And I also don't like the earlier speckled version in the above photo.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah but the early one with speckles is 'Team Scream', which so far nobody has shown me in a zaskar...


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Medic Zero said:


> Seriously jealous of that mint Psyclone!


Thanks for the nice comments, By the way I commuted on a GT much like yours when I was in school at San Francisco State.


----------



## ColemanUK (Nov 20, 2013)

Here is my 1991 GT Cyclone.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

ColemanUK said:


> Here is my 1991 GT Cyclone.


Nice build...is it all spec'd as original?....or is it all original?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice, love the black XT group. plus i did not know they were still running U-brakes in '91


----------



## ColemanUK (Nov 20, 2013)

syklystt said:


> Nice build...is it all spec'd as original?....or is it all original?


Thanks chap, it's not original and they were sold as frame sets, but the build spec is pretty close to a typical 'original' build with XT and OE GT parts like the tech shop fillet brazed flip-flop, studded saddle, grips, bars etc, rm400s are a year later I think.



lewisfoto said:


> Very nice, love the black XT group. plus i did not know they were still running U-brakes in '91


Thanks - I think they ran U-Brakes all the way up to '92.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*A Blast From the past.*

I went all out with my first bike back in 2000'.
It was a 2000' GT XCR-LE i-drive in GT Team race colors. The LE was for limited edition, the top of the line I-drive. It had Easton 6061 taper wall tubing and was hand built out of the Santa Ana plant. The frame material made the frame a whole pound lighter than all other I-drives. I had been pondering over a few different brands at the time and the I-drive system intrigued me. And then I came across an article about this impending model coming out and I was sold. I drove to Super Go in Oceanside / San Diego who were a GT dealer. I asked the manager about it and that I wanted one. All employees were dumbfounded none having heard of this model. They actually acted like I was full of crap.

I asked the manager to call up his GT rep and check on it. And sure enough the rep said that model is going to be available soon in a limited quantity, hence LE / Limited Edition. I interrupted their phone call and said I want to special order one right now if possible. So that's what we did on the spot. The rep said it could take a couple months and I was fine with that. Three week's later they called me and said it was in. I hauled my butt down there only to find all the employees in the back drooling over it. It was the first one they had seen and first one shipped out of Santa Ana. They had a GT XCR-1000 [the next highest at the time] next to it comparing the two. Which weighed 1.5 LBs more. It cost me almost 4k which was quite a lot for a bike back then.

*The BIG I-drive frame failure issue in the first I-drive designs.*:eekster:
They always cracked at the seat tower where the seat post inserted into the frame on the front.

I ended up cracking two frames and the second one happened right after the GT bankruptcy of 2001'.

The first frame cracked exactly 6 months in. They warranted it with a replacement frame. They said it was the last LE frame left. I got lucky on that one.

The second frame cracked exactly 6 months later [see a pattern] :madmax:
This time it cracked right after the big GT bankruptcy of 2001'. This time I was S.O.L. on getting a new replacement warranty frame.:madman:

But I did luck out in that Super Go stepped up and offered to give me $600 towards any frame they had. I didn't have a choice GT was done with. So I went with a 2K. INTENSE UZZI - SL frame. Which I had them switch as many parts over from my cracked GT LE frame. I ended up purchasing a new $650 FOX fork and $400 Hope brakes. I spent a pretty penny that day "again". :madmax:

I still ride that INTENSE to this day. Both GT's I rode the heck out of and they cracked due to a flawed design. If it weren't for the GT bankruptcy in 2001' I'm sure GT would have addressed this flawed design and re- engineered it. If so I'd still be on that early I-drive design I loved it that much.

One photo from Bike Pedia then some real photo's. I included a photo of my red INTENSE UZZI - SL that replaced the GT and that I still ride today. Current photo with a lot of new part upgrades. Plus my little buddy Bandit my trail dog.

Just FYI the only parts from the GT that haven't been replaced over the years and on the Intense are the Easton Monkey Lite Carbon bars and front XT derailleur.

Please excuse the quality of the photo's. Crappy camera and then instead of scanning I took a picture of the prints with my cell phone.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Was bored tonight so I scanned a GT All Terra ad from October 1992 featuring the Psyclone. I find it interesting that Psyclones rarely get top play in GT literature from the era but always come up in small but interesting ways. Sorry about the gap in the middle but I did the best I could.


----------



## chappie752 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm wanting to put new tires on my 93 GT Karakoram. Can someone tell my the max width i can put on the back. Thanks in advance


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Don't know off hand, it should be pretty wide though. Why not head to your LBS and see what fits?


----------



## chappie752 (Apr 4, 2009)

I like to have an idea of what I'm looking for before I go in. That's where I'll end up buying them.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Got it, well hopefully someone will come along before too long who actually knows...


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a 2.1 Ritchey Z-Max on the rear on my 93 Timberline and there isn't too much room left.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I am running 2.1 smokes on my 96 xizang and they fit pretty easy... don't know if that helps, but the regular tyres size back in those days was 1.95 for narrow and 2.1 for normal...


----------



## chappie752 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks. I have 1.95's on there now. A little wider would be nice


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

2.3 wide tires from Performance Bikes, Pisagua's or similar, rub on mine.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

*'93 gt*

I just recently started mountain biking. A neighbor gave me an old '93 GT unknown model, (4130 non-butted). I brought it back to life with some m900 cantilever brakes, m950 hubs with 217 rims, and set it up as a 2x7 with 24/34 to a 13-34. Because I have arthritis in my right thumb I have a 9.0 gripshift for the front derailleur and a m560 LX brake/shifter set up to an XT rapid rise in the back. Still running an old Mag21.



















Had the bike out today and it is a nice ride.

John


----------



## chappie752 (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a cool looking bike. I love the blue


----------



## thumpic (Dec 4, 2013)

My only GT......


----------



## azgreg22 (Dec 11, 2012)

Great looking GT thumpic.


----------



## SK000000BY (Nov 25, 2013)

I posted over in the General forum about my new (to me '92 Zaskar). As many in this thread have said, I longed for this bike 20 years ago when I was in college, but couldn't afford it. A friend of mine recently mentioned he had one tucked away in his garage. He was willing to sell it, I offered him $100. He took the money and I got the bike.

I haven't ridden in decades so I dropped it off at a local bike shop to have them tune it up.

Here it is! Can't wait to get on it and start riding again.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

SK000000BY said:


> He was willing to sell it, I offered him $100. He took the money and I got the bike.


Phwoar .... I'll give you a $110 right now :thumbsup:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Time for the polishing cloth!

Haha and look at all the gear on there, you just have to toss those brake/shifters for something nice now.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

mik_git said:


> Really?


Gee, that background looks familiar. 
Anywhere near Winmalee / Yellomundee at the Lower Blue Mountains by any chance?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

no idea, I stole the picture from another thread to show the paintjob


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

mik_git said:


> no idea, I stole the picture from another thread to show the paintjob


Fair enough, I've been guilty of that too.

If your Xizang ever makes it up to Sydney then I'll take mine and we can head up there. Damn fine plan I think ....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I guess I'll wait another 10 years to post up my story I posted above. Apparently the year 2000' is not worthy enough for the vintage forum yet.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

You are correct sir. 


DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I guess I'll wait another 10 years to post up my story I posted above. Apparently the year 2000' is not worthy enough for the vintage forum yet.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jeff said:


> You are correct sir.


Could I at least get some credit for such a lengthy post. 
With color photo's and happiness and sadness all in one post. It was traumatic just typing it up.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

OK. OK. Stop your sniffling. Hugs sent via the web. 


DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Could I at least get some credit for such a lengthy post.
> With color photo's and happiness and sadness all in one post. It was traumatic just typing it up.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

As a self proclaimed huge fan of GT they kind of lost me when the I-Dive came out, but I do sympathize with your story i.e. trying to claim a warranty on a company that is gone...

At least the Uzzi has been a good bike.


Steven


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I am also a huge GT fan and owned a GT force carbon pro...full xtr, very nice ride...that is untill it got fast, then it got scary, even had some wrecks I still think were from that bikes inability to steer at speed..or that fox fork (never again)...and those XTR brakes (never again)...I traded off and on with a 5 year old foes fxr that was beat and the foes kickked its butt every time..I also had soo many flats on that GT because the rear cant absorb/dampen correctly (i wont discuss tubless stupidness here)...sold the GT cheap on eaby to someone whom hopefully loves it..
I cant wait to get my STS going though, but more for fun than true shredding, so it wont be judged the same.

oh...I like all stories bike related...even newer ones!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jeff said:


> OK. OK. Stop your sniffling. Hugs sent via the web.


Thanks for all the love man...



lewisfoto said:


> As a self proclaimed huge fan of GT they kind of lost me when the I-Dive came out, but I do sympathize with your story i.e. trying to claim a warranty on a company that is gone...
> 
> At least the Uzzi has been a good bike.
> 
> Steven


Thank's!
As far as GT introducing the "first edition I-drive" that to this day is one of the the most advanced suspension system's ever launched. Most were heavy due to the frame material. But there were a select few that were hand built out of the Santa Ana plant using Easton 6061 taper wall technology tubing. In this form back in the day you'd have a hard time finding a better all around performer.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> As far as GT introducing the "first edition I-drive" that to this day is one of the the most advanced suspension system's ever launched. Most were heavy due to the frame material. But there were a select few that were hand built out of the Santa Ana plant using Easton 6061 taper wall technology tubing. In this form back in the day you'd have a hard time finding a better all around performer.


I'm almost done building up my '00 XCR-3000, 30.48lbs as is. Still have to drop the 2 chainrings and FD for a 30t RaceFace Narrow-Wide, swap to a Turbine stem and carbon bar, and eventually lighter and thinner pedals.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I'll share a bit of my GT collection over the years, some old some not so much.......


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Talking to myself in this thread.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Talking to myself in this thread.


I'll chat with ya...

Was your GTO a '69 with the 400?

Back to things GT, have acquired some bits for the Psyclone so update coming.

Steven


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yes it was a 69' Ram Air IV 400 

Back to all thing's GT
Thank's for the chat.


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

Mr Crudley said:


> Gee, that background looks familiar.
> Anywhere near Winmalee / Yellomundee at the Lower Blue Mountains by any chance?


That was my old bike, the pic was taken near Brisbane.


----------



## unbobfinch (Aug 22, 2007)

jorasp said:


> My 1991 Tequesta


1989 GT Tequesta. This one is my favorite!

I'd love to get my hands on one of these in good condition with original parts. If anyone has a lead on an 18", let me know.


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

If anyone is interested in the *Last Xizang Made in the USA*, it's for sale

1997 GT Xizang - $2500

You can also PM me on here.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

flumphboy said:


> If anyone is interested in the *Last Xizang Made in the USA*, it's for sale
> 
> 1997 GT Xizang - $2500
> 
> ...


er, you might want to do some fact finding for your selling technique...it's not even close to the last US made xizang...

Also, and this is just my opinion, xizang frames sell for around $1000US plus or minus a bit. A full bike with XTR and Sids or similar will be $1500-1700...

also with xizangs, its handy yo include the serial number, just so peopel know what year it actually is, the size...and that it;s not a lightning.


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

mik_git said:


> er, you might want to do some fact finding for your selling technique...it's not even close to the last US made xizang...
> 
> Also, and this is just my opinion, xizang frames sell for around $1000US plus or minus a bit. A full bike with XTR and Sids or similar will be $1500-1700...
> 
> also with xizangs, its handy yo include the serial number, just so peopel know what year it actually is, the size...and that it;s not a lightning.


It is the last Xizang manufactured in the US. They moved production overseas after the 97 run. More details on the bike here: Casey Greene: Packbike: 1997 GT Xizang

The frame has no serial number, because again, it was the last one made, and the frame builder made it for himself. It was not polished ether. The only sticker that was applied to it was the "Hand built in Boulder CO" one on the chainstay. It does have all the GT stamps in the traditional places - End of toptube, drop outs, ect.

That may be the price you value it at, but I cannot sell it for less then $2500, because that's what it is worth to me.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah I think you'll find that they kept making them in the US for the 98 and 99 models along with the zaskars and pyclones. for 1998 they made a cheaper ti frame, the lightning, in tawain, but they kept making the xizang in the US.

some good info here:
GT Xizang Serial number thread | Retrobike

It's possible that if it is the last one, that its a 99 that never got painted, hence the lack of polish, or if its a 97 it never made it past quality control to get polished/stamped (not that there arn't heaps of non stamped serial numbers about) and the guy took it home rather than cutting it up... not saying thats the case, but both are more likely than it being both a 97 and "last one ever made"


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

mik_git said:


> Yeah I think you'll find that they kept making them in the US for the 98 and 99 models along with the zaskars and pyclones. for 1998 they made a cheaper ti frame, the lightning, in tawain, but they kept making the xizang in the US.


Looks like i need to go back and check my sources. Some possibilities: 1)The guy who sold it to Chad could be fibbing - not likely but possible. 2)I'm not remembering the correct story - probably more likely.

Wish this thing had a serial number on it.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh, and believe me, it's not that I don't think that a xizang is worth what you're asking, just not sure you can get it, but i have been wrong before. I paid over the average for mine, but didn't care as I really wanted one.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

flumphboy said:


> Looks like i need to go back and check my sources.


I was going to suggest you do so as mik_git *knows* his GT material.



mik_git said:


> I paid over the average for mine


Me too!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Also possible that it was the last one that welder personally built for GT.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> I was going to suggest you do so as mik_git *knows* his GT material.
> 
> Me too!


You know it. :-S took it out fir a ride the other day, hadn't been on any mtb fir ages and had a blast. I nneed to spend sine cash on it, but since I've been all road biker recently and was thinking of a new one had put it off, but since we bought a house today, New roadie is off... Nth sorts are back on the cards

edit* no idea what that last sentence was, phone changed it and can't remember what i was saying... moving house and it's stoopid hot. Ugh heatwaves, you guys get super winter, we get stupid hot, go figure.


----------



## lowntegra (Dec 23, 2013)

i'll play:

ricochet:

i've since installed a matching turquoise ringle post, and a ringle 3dv purple stem. (looking for a turquoise one if anyone has one)



more of it:
GT Ricochet Photos by lowntegra | Photobucket

quickie highlights-
-ringle turquoise hubs, black DT double butt sokes
-ringle holey skewers
-xtr m900 rear & front der.
-coda dark blue canti's, onza chill pills turquoise
-raceface turbine lp, action tec ti BB
-king blue h set
-NOS control tech 3dv bars
-minty turquoise kooka racha levers
-NOS xt 8 speed rapid fire pods
-SDG blue kevlar ti rail seat
-restored mag 21 sl ti, NOS decals, brodie CNC brake brace
-NOS tioga psycho tires!

Zaskar:



-caramba sidewinder (?) red cranks
-king hubs, 517 citron rims, blue ano ti spokes = stupid light.
-judy/sid hybrid fork, mountain speed springs
-ringle moby post
-NOS hyperlite bar
-machine tech zeroflex levers and v brakes
-soon to be skinwall panaracer smoke/dart's.....as soon as i find a matching smoke. i have three perfect darts... go figure...

looking to swap zaskar frame for a turquoise '94 as well.....


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Post in the trade thread to improve your chances.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

mik_git said:


> You know it. :-S took it out fir a ride the other day, hadn't been on any mtb fir ages and had a blast. I nneed to spend sine cash on it, but since I've been all road biker recently and was thinking of a new one had put it off, but since we bought a house today, New roadie is off... Nth sorts are back on the cards
> 
> edit* no idea what that last sentence was, phone changed it and can't remember what i was saying... moving house and it's stoopid hot. Ugh heatwaves, you guys get super winter, we get stupid hot, go figure.


I was so confused reading this post so thanks for the clarification...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Ha in fact I think the whole post is gibberish reading back. The editor on my phone us flaky, you type stuff in and hope that the keyboard stats active long enough.
Anyway ccmdoc sold my my xizang, so was replying to him


Edit: is flaky, I 're typed IS 3 Times, still came out us...


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

lowntegra said:


> i'll play:
> 
> ricochet:
> 
> ...


sweet bikes..I'm building up a purple zaskar with 3dv/turquoise compnents also...I'll post it when finished.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Yorkshire lad said:


> ]Hello gents. Just bought this today. I'd never heard of the Borrego before and was surprised by the all Suntour spec. Not sure how original it is but it seems like a decent bike. What are your thoughts on the bike?. Cheers


1993 Model year bike. The Borrego was a one year wonder....GT spec'd as a gift to Suntour to show them some OEM spec support. 93 was the last yr Suntour Japan had OEM spec.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

very cool....thanks as always for the GT insight gm1230126


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

How many of these are still around you think ?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

David C said:


> How many of these are still around you think ?


93 GT Borrego's? I think I saw maybe six for sale nation wide on craigslist this year. They were originally spec'd with full Suntour XC Expert with top mount thumb shifters. The one below got bastardized with grip shift.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

gm1230126 said:


> 93 GT Borrego's? I think I saw maybe six for sale nation wide on craigslist this year. They were originally spec'd with full Suntour XC Expert with top mount thumb shifters. The one below got bastardized with grip shift.


Thanks. Do you keep an eye on daily classified for pre-2000's GT models ?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*1994 GT Psyclone Some Progress*

Posted over at RetoBike too where there is a longer thread

Slow progress to say the least.

Well I finally got some bits sorted with the Psyclone, mainly deciding that I would not go with a boutique build but a pretty straight forward Shimano set up. This of course freed up a lot of time and money as I already own most of the parts to finish the bike, shy of the crankset which I think must be M900.

So a little work cleaning over the weekend of the black XT brakes, levers and thumbies as well as installing a Logic headset that I found in a drawer meant I could get my first look at what the final bike may look like.

Wheelset will have to be taken apart as the rims are shot but I have a NOS set of Mavic 217s, also most likely will get set of repop Farmer Johns from First Flight.

Lastly I bought a NOS GT branded saddle only to discover that it is both too new and perhaps too low end for my purposes.

Steven


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

your levers are V brake specific.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

colker1 said:


> your levers are V brake specific.


What! shoot back to the drawing board


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

levers are cheap and plentiful. Not that big an issue on either side of the pond.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

David C said:


> Thanks. Do you keep an eye on daily classified for pre-2000's GT models ?


No, 93 and earlier and LTS thermoplastics.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Always looking to expend your collection 

Would you happen to know if GT made any tandem bikes ?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

David C said:


> Would you happen to know if GT made any tandem bikes ?


They did inded


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a problem with my RTS, the lower ball-joint has developed some play. On this bike, that's no fun at all since you notice it every time you get on the pedals. But where to get replacements? It's the ball-joint that screws into the shock shaft at the bottom.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*94 Zaskar 16"*


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

David C said:


> Would you happen to know if GT made any tandem bikes ?


Always looking for information so you can flip another bike, just like the Borrego?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

zonoskar said:


> I have a problem with my RTS, the lower ball-joint has developed some play. On this bike, that's no fun at all since you notice it every time you get on the pedals. But where to get replacements? It's the ball-joint that screws into the shock shaft at the bottom.


This is just a random guess but could it be as simple as replacing a cartridge bearing?


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

zonoskar said:


> I have a problem with my RTS, the lower ball-joint has developed some play. On this bike, that's no fun at all since you notice it every time you get on the pedals. But where to get replacements? It's the ball-joint that screws into the shock shaft at the bottom.


Looking at my bike, Id say its a standard part from Mcmaster Carr..
McMaster-Carr
search for "ball joint end"

just gotta figure which one.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

lewisfoto said:


> This is just a random guess but could it be as simple as replacing a cartridge bearing?


Actually...way easier...just a couple nuts away.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

That RTS looks really nice, nice spec (well not a fan of the forks, but thats just personal preference).


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

gm1230126 said:


> Always looking for information so you can flip another bike, just like the Borrego?


Informations, yes. Flipping a Borrego, never done that. Is it some Aussie type of raccoon ?

I currently have 5 GT's at home, 4 of them being ridden often and the fifth one as frame only, collecting dust. Being born in '92, I'm still discovering new models from that era. I was also interested into acquiring a tandem bike one day, so curious if I could find any GT and from which era.


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

mik_git said:


> That RTS looks really nice, nice spec (well not a fan of the forks, but that's just personal preference).


I have fitted Mag 21's now, I think they are a keeper. I didn't have such a nice shot of them on the bike, so I posted this one. Here's one with the Mags on. (don't mind the monkeylectrics in the back wheel). And I have since replaced the stem with a polished Syncros one.










Thanks for the leads on the ball joint. Now to find one in Europe  I figured I needed to replace the inner ball, but didn't stop to think that you could replace the whole unit :madman:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

its funny, I actually thing that the other fork looks alright, except for the rear brake, if it was on the front, I'd like them, completely an asthetics thing.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

that balljoint should be a standard item, but since its american made and from the nineties, it's might not be metric..a quick wrench on the locknut will tell that one. If you cant source one there, let me know and I can try to get something here and ship if you want..I wouldnt mind haveing a spare around myself...I have a couple RTS frames that can be built up and one that I definately want to ride.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Nov 3, 2013)

here is my cheap kijiji find that I freshened up.
would like to upgrade the forks but will wait until I find some good used ones for cheap.

now if only I can find some nice decals to stick back on.!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

mik_git said:


> Anyone out there have any Xizangs, Zaskars or Pyclones (or whatever they were called)?? I loved those frames... never had any...
> 
> OK so i love the signature tomac, and my yeti and fats... but realy this is my all time fav frame...:
> 
> (hope its not too big)


I see they have a Ti reproduction of the Xizang frame on-line for about 2K. Now if I can just find some Sun-Tour Ders.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

almost a good write up

THAT Was a Bike: 1991 GT Xizang LE - Pinkbike


----------



## csuha01 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey, I have bought a GT outpost yesterday, and i want to identify that wich year it was built, and if its fake or not? If I post a picture from the bike, and write down the serial, can we identify it? 

Thanks


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard.

Yes, we should be able to identify it from a picture, or at least within a year or 2. Serials might assist those who can decode those crazy things.

I doubt it's a fake. You know when you run out of Chivas Regal Royal Salute, and to keep up appearances you top up the bottle with Johnny Walker Red Label? Well, faking an Outpost is not like that.

There is also a GT forum here in the Manufacturers section. Here in the vintage forum, anything this side of 1996 is likely to be met with howls of derision. 

Grumps


----------



## flo74 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, i'm thinking about to buy an 97 18" xizang frame. I would like the 91/92 frames with the none suspension frame a lot more ,but didn't found one.
So, is the value the same of an 91/92 or 97 frame? Maybe i sell the 97 frame if i find an 91/92 frame. How rare are the 91/92 frames and where are places who they turns up?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

they are all about the same value, seem to be anywhere from US$800-1000 usually. AN early frame will be built for U brake, later frames canti/v-brake. 96/97 seem to be the most common around, 91/92 don't seem to come up too often.


----------



## csuha01 (Feb 26, 2014)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Yes, we should be able to identify it from a picture, or at least within a year or 2. Serials might assist those who can decode those crazy things.
> 
> ...


Here are some pictures /sorry for the bad quality/:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h1o40btvix78v5s/2014-02-25 17.09.27.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m9z5iibsnrlwc8n/2014-02-25 17.08.08.jpg

It is in a pretty good condition, I can't believe that it is an old model, but I read that it must be some of the 90's model.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

looks like 97 or 98.


----------



## csuha01 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks, I paid 30.000 Huf for it, it is about $130, but I think it worth it. I will use it in city.


----------



## flo74 (Mar 7, 2006)

Please ,what are the differences at the xizang frames from 91-97?
Maybe it's possible to trim the 97 frame to 91 modell, with gt 3d or 4x2 fork?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Not entirely sure what the exact difference would be, but overall pretty similar, the early ones would be either built for zero or very low amounts of suspenstion, later ones are designed around 50-60mm. Early ones have U-brake mounting points, after around 94 they come with cantilever mounting points. Other than that, not much changed I don't think (waits for expert to turn up with detailed geometry data). Also early ones were made in canada or something, later ones in house in the US.
you should be able to run a ridgid GT fork on a later model without huge problems I would think.


----------



## Foxrider979 (Dec 2, 2012)

beautiful bike!


----------



## Foxrider979 (Dec 2, 2012)

CCMDoc said:


> Finally got out for a few minutes in fading light:


beautiful bike!


----------



## flo74 (Mar 7, 2006)

I found old gt documents with seat and head tube angles from 91-96 and it seems all measurements are the same.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey that bike looks familiar!
And I was on it this morning in 9F temperature.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Progress on the Psyclone*

In what has become a very slow process I have finally made some progress in building the '94 Psyclone. It will be mostly XTR M-900 with as many GT branded parts as I could lay my hands on. Still some things to sort out, like the wheel set. The one in the pic is FPO (For Position Only) and will be disassembled so I can use the hubs. Will likely get repop Farmer Johns from First Flight and have just ordered NOS GT grips....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

You could go on a blue anodized bender..


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I sold my early Zaskar as it was a little large for me. For you Zaskar Experts, what was the first year a Zaskar came with a 100 MM fork and disk mounts? I know it will miss the 'Vintage Mark" but I thought this would be a good place to ask.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

csuha01 said:


> Here are some pictures /sorry for the bad quality/:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/h1o40btvix78v5s/2014-02-25 17.09.27.jpg
> 
> ...


I'm going to say probably 95' or earlier. In 96' the forks no longer tapered down as they neared the axle, and it is a still a steel frame (98' was the last steel Outposts), so it's not newer than that. They had a color called 'bright marble blue' in 1995, although I'm not positive that is it. It has v-brakes, but I'm guessing they were an upgrade added later. I could be wrong, but that is my $0.02 and MHO.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

colker1 said:


> You could go on a blue anodized bender..


I have already spent enough on XTR....


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

jeffj said:


> I'm going to say probably 95' or earlier. In 96' the forks no longer tapered down as they neared the axle, and it is a still a steel frame (98' was the last steel Outposts), so it's not newer than that. They had a color called 'bright marble blue' in 1995, although I'm not positive that is it. It has v-brakes, but I'm guessing they were an upgrade added later. I could be wrong, but that is my $0.02 and MHO.


It's a 98. Boss Blue (page 8 of the catalogue) Decals point to 98 (maybe 97 as its not closeup enough), but the triple triangle decal give it up as 98.


----------



## LokisTyro (May 7, 2014)

*GT Tempest All Terra*

Hello, everyone. I recently acquired this GT Tempest All Terra from a local Goodwill for 16 dollars. The shifters were seized up so I took them apart, cleaned, relubed and viola. I attempted to clean-up the brakes and the plastic basically crumbled in my hands :/ So, I ordered a CT91 replacement for the front and rear. Are there any better replacements that are a direct fit? Aside from the shifters there wasn't anything wrong with the bike. I think the bike is pretty much stock, but hopefully you guys can let me know, along with what year it could be. I think it's a 97 or 98 by what little research I've done before coming here. Were the Kenda's on it a stock tire? I wouldn't be surprised because this bike was either taken care of or barely used. It rides like new and I can't see any real wear on any of the parts. After a few road rides the past few weeks to see if she'd hold up I took it out on some trails in New Fane Wisconsin. The bike did great and suits me well I think. Sorry for the bloggy post, but I'll reward you all with some pics.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

LokisTyro said:


> Hello, everyone. I recently acquired this GT Tempest All Terra from a local Goodwill for 16 dollars. The shifters were seized up so I took them apart, cleaned, relubed and viola. I attempted to clean-up the brakes and the plastic basically crumbled in my hands :/ So, I ordered a CT91 replacement for the front and rear. Are there any better replacements that are a direct fit? Aside from the shifters there wasn't anything wrong with the bike. I think the bike is pretty much stock, but hopefully you guys can let me know, along with what year it could be. I think it's a 97 or 98 by what little research I've done before coming here. Were the Kenda's on it a stock tire? I wouldn't be surprised because this bike was either taken care of or barely used. It rides like new and I can't see any real wear on any of the parts. After a few road rides the past few weeks to see if she'd hold up I took it out on some trails in New Fane Wisconsin. The bike did great and suits me well I think. Sorry for the bloggy post, but I'll reward you all with some pics.


Likely a bit older, based on the decals. 95ish. Check bikepedia.com to compare the gruppo and you'll be able to narrow it down.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

They dropped the All Terra on the down tube circa 1996.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

LokisTyro said:


> Hello, everyone. I recently acquired this GT Tempest All Terra from a local Goodwill for 16 dollars. The shifters were seized up so I took them apart, cleaned, relubed and viola. I attempted to clean-up the brakes and the plastic basically crumbled in my hands :/* So, I ordered a CT91 replacement for the front and rear. Are there any better replacements that are a direct fit? *Aside from the shifters there wasn't anything wrong with the bike. I think the bike is pretty much stock, but hopefully you guys can let me know, along with what year it could be. I think it's a 97 or 98 by what little research I've done before coming here. Were the Kenda's on it a stock tire? I wouldn't be surprised because this bike was either taken care of or barely used. It rides like new and I can't see any real wear on any of the parts. After a few road rides the past few weeks to see if she'd hold up I took it out on some trails in New Fane Wisconsin. The bike did great and suits me well I think. Sorry for the bloggy post, but I'll reward you all with some pics.
> 
> View attachment 891550


Any cantilever* brakes will fit the studs. If you are looking for better brakes, the Tektro 720's are a favorite of mine, on a budget the Nashbar offering are great brakes and are regularly on sale for about 20 dollars for a full (front and rear) set.

* So will V-brakes, but those require different brake levers.

Looks like a 1995 to me. Probably could tell for sure from the serial number on the bottom bracket.


----------



## LokisTyro (May 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the insight and advice. I checked out bikepedia and the Candy Teal as they call it was only offered in '95. I'll get the serial # though. 

Tires aren't stock, which I should have figured because of it's age.. 

Is there anywhere, or anyone that has GT colors mixed? There are a few chips that I'd like to touch up.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

For the touch up, find a local airbrush artist (usually tattoo shops will be able to point you in the right direction), and check with the artist if he could match your color and airbrush the touch-ups. That's what I do on my GT's, except I'm the one with the airbrush already.

My own Tempest is purple and while there's many paint chips, gouges and scars, I won't bother painting it because the aluminum doesn't offer as good of a grip for paint as steel does. Plus it's a commuter that gets rough around yearly, so always new paint chips. If I remember right, Ford had a factory ninja turtle green paint for the Mustang, maybe you could find a little touch-up bottle at the auto-part ?


----------



## LokisTyro (May 7, 2014)

I own an airbrush as well, David  I'm just practicing mostly. Did a few stencils, making dots. It's great fun. I'll mix a color up I suppose or find a paint for models that's close. I just want to fill in the chips so it's less likely for more to flake off in that area. Possible? Idk. The paint is so thin on this thing. Parts underneath aren't even completely covered with paint, but misted with it.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Any professional paint shop can color match the paint on your bike, although as I found out the minimum purchase may be a pint. Another good option is the nail polish display at your local beauty store.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

if its just misted paint, your airbrush can do the job. But if its clear coated, dont bother.
If it's not clear coated, you need to sand the area to give it some bite and fan out the scratch a bit then spray light coats untill it looks good. If its a candy, it will be real difficult to color match, lotsa light layers and your dealing with older (faded) paint so color matching is on the fly unless your good at premixing/colormatching anyhow.
Also, a candy should be cleared unless its powder, touch ups can be tough depending on what you really want as the final outcome.
good luck.


----------



## LokisTyro (May 7, 2014)

Good call on the nailpolish. A lot of people use that for scale models since there's a zillion colors and they're cheap. As long as the color is close I wont mind. It will look better than the grey spots. However it turns out to be will be good enough. Does anyone else agree that the color can't be teal? There weren't any greens listed on bikepedia for the Tempest aside from that. I found a German version of the catalog and it says Olive, but that's not it either.

Edit: '94 Cat has a Pearl Teal that looks close..


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I use model paints, you know, a bit of blending and you can close enough for it to work. Have a look at this guys stuff for kicks.

After Touchup

A word of advice on touch ups, the faster you ride, the better the bike will look to anyone viewing it. Keep the alloy parts shiny and the speed up and nobody will notice paint chips or scratches. Added benefit is you'll have your head up, watching where you're going so you won't be fixated on the chips and scratches. 

Grumps


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Oooooh thats pretty.......I dont think that ive ever touched up a bike, I sure have did the scratching thing...but I like a well ridden, worn out, scratched up old bike....that runs mechanically perfect!


----------



## LokisTyro (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the link, Grumpy. I'll try to go faster soon as it drys up around here.

syklystt, I bet you talking about Jason's. That metallic burnt orange or whatever it is, is stunning. The freshening looks fantastic and clean without any graphics.


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

*1995 GT Avalanche LE*














Upgraded with Mavic 217 SUP wheels with red GT hubs, Avid Black Ops brakes and Bontrager Crowbar handlebars. I will probably upgrade the LX cranks to XTR when I find a good deal on ebay. This bike is light and responsive. I plan to ride it in some XC races soon.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Recent freak commuting accident put the neck in a halo and put alll interest back in building bikes, so got a few on and off the stand the past couple weeks. 93 NOS GT Corrado, 96 TeamTrials with some gear help from Mr. Rey and have a NOS 92 Ricochet on the stand now.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> Recent freak commuting accident put the neck in a halo and put alll interest back in building bikes so got a few on and off the stand the past couple weeks.


Sorry to hear about your accident, ouch. 
Hope you have a speedy recovery using bike building as therapy.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope you're healing well, glad the accident didn't dampen your enthusiasm for bikes, and cheering for you to get back on that horse again soon! And I must say that it's quite commendable, in your condition, that you're actually taking the opportunity to _finish_ some projects, rather than spend time staring at ebay and accidentally taking on more of them!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

What's the story on that U-brake booster?


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope you're recovering quickly! Nice Richter!


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Hey all! Haven't had much time to post since joining, but I thought I'd share my latest score. I've been looking for a Psyclone for years, and finally one popped up on my local CL that I was able to snag before anyone else got to it. It's a 1996 with full M950 XTR (Sram Xray shifters), Mavic 217 rims in gold, King headset, Syncros stem and seatpost, Flite saddle, Control Tech bars and Onza bar ends. As far as I can tell, it was purchased and built up in 96, ridden on the road for a couple hundred miles and then stashed away in a garage ever since. It's near as makes no difference a NOS bike. All I've done so far is swap to M959 pedal, reposition the controls, stare at it long and hard, debating if I should even ride it, and then ride it!



This is post maiden voyage with my uncle and his Psyclone, which I built new for him back in 98.



It's definitely not a case of Never Meet Your Heroes. This thing is a freaking hoot to ride! My only complaint is that the Primal Raptor tires apparently want to throw me off the trail and kill me on the descents. What are all the VRC guys running to keep their bikes old school cool, but still on the trail?


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

Verrrry nice! Ride that mutha!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Lovely psyclone(s)!!

I run reissue smokes, they're great.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

jeff said:


> What's the story on that U-brake booster?


Built in "shark tooth" really meant to be run under the chain stays.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And just what are hiding behind that cardboard? 


gm1230126 said:


> Built in "shark tooth" really meant to be run under the chain stays.


----------



## QuickShift (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi all, new member here!

I've got a 1999 Outpost Trail (blue/white) and am replacing the (original) BB (was a BB-CS15) due to failure. Got the BB out OK (a lot of brute force!) but .... I tided up the garage at the weekend and threw it out before measuring the crank width (Doh!) - would anyone know what width it should be; 110, 113, 117 mm etc?

Many thanks in advance.

Jon.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

QuickShift said:


> Hi all, new member here!
> 
> I've got a 1999 Outpost Trail (blue/white) and am replacing the (original) BB (was a BB-CS15) due to failure. Got the BB out OK (a lot of brute force!) but .... I tided up the garage at the weekend and threw it out before measuring the crank width (Doh!) - would anyone know what width it should be; 110, 113, 117 mm etc?
> 
> ...


What crank is on the bike? Model and name? Check that crank manufacturers website for the recommended length. BB length is determined mostly by the crank then by BB shell width being 68 or 73mm.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Alright all you GT nuts! I got ahold of my 1990 Karakoram frame that was my first mtb when I was 16. I need your opinion as to how I should build this back up. It's got a lot of sentimental value to me so I plan on taking my time. I used to race this bike back in the day! I still have the original brakes, seat post, seat and Dia Comp brake levers. Should I source as much old stuff for the bike or should I use a bunch of Paul/Thomson components? Paint is gonna be radical btw and it's definitely going to be a singlespeed. Thanks in advance for your input. Cheers!









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Linoleum said:


> Hope you're recovering quickly! Nice Richter!


Great xrays this past Wednesday. Halo comes off on the 9th. Then back on twheels!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

92 GT Richter 8.0. GT's first model that was sold with front suspension only. Some build pics a little further down the thread. Just finished this one up. Fun build. Always fun stringing those groove tube cables.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> Recent freak commuting accident put the neck in a halo and put alll interest back in building bikes, so got a few on and off the stand the past couple weeks. 93 NOS GT Corrado, 96 TeamTrials with some gear help from Mr. Rey and have a NOS 92 Ricochet on the stand now.


Hey Kev, just saw the post about your accident...hope you have a speedy recovery.

Trials mod is sweet..and you got help from Hans on it...even better.

Steve


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

gm1230126 said:


> Great xrays this past Wednesday. Halo comes off on the 9th. Then back on twheels!


Oh man! I had no idea it was that bad. Get better soon!


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> Alright all you GT nuts! I got ahold of my 1990 Karakoram frame that was my first mtb when I was 16. I need your opinion as to how I should build this back up. It's got a lot of sentimental value to me so I plan on taking my time. I used to race this bike back in the day! I still have the original brakes, seat post, seat and Dia Comp brake levers. Should I source as much old stuff for the bike or should I use a bunch of Paul/Thomson components? Paint is gonna be radical btw and it's definitely going to be a singlespeed. Thanks in advance for your input. Cheers!


If you are repainting it anyway and converting it to singlespeed, I don't see much point in tracking down the same spec stuff as it originally had just to make it the same as it once was. Go with what you most want, whether that is originals because you want the nostalgia, or modern/higher end components because that is what you desire.

My opinion anyway!


----------



## J3s (Jun 24, 2013)

*1994 Zaskar LE*

Here's is my trusted '94 Zaskar, and it's almost her birthday.

















In two months it's her 20th birthday. What should I buy her?

M900 crankset - now MT 60
Rock Shox Mag 21 SL - now RST mozo-pro
or a new seatpost.

What would make her the most happy you think?


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Medic Zero. Guess I'll just make it the way I want it. I wish I still had the wheelset! I'm fortunate enough to know some talented painters so at least the GT logo will be correct. I cleaned it down and shaved all the cable routing and rack mounts and this is where I'm at: GT frame, fork, gel cell seat, seat post, quick release, stem and bars, Onza bar ends, Shimano brakes. 









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)

my '98 outpost


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

My daughters 1992 Little Timber. All fixed up and ready to ride.

Before








After


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello fellow GT nuts! Need some help deciphering these numbers on the bottom of my GT Karakoram. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> Hello fellow GT nuts! Need some help deciphering these numbers on the bottom of my GT Karakoram. Thanks in advance!


First blush I want to say that is a November of '89, but I'm drunk and away from my notes. Can you give us a pick of the ship herself? I'd half expect a low mounted U-brake if my gut response is correct. I'll ping back later tomorrow (today now) after looking at my notes and correct myself if I'm off. Date codes depend on factory and era..


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahahahah, right on Medic Zero! I'm well on my way right now as well. My parents bought this for my when I was 16 back in 89/90 I think? I'm doing a resto-mod on it and I'd like to know it's origin just for the hell of it. 
























It started as a white Karakoram but I rattle canned it blue 3 years later.


----------



## Exr (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi everyone, I need help, someone here knows what is the correct seatpost size of an 2003 Gt Avalanche 3.0? 

Thanks in andvance.


----------



## Gonzo Mason (Jun 7, 2013)

*Karakoram 93/94?*

Can anybody tell me the year of this please? Or was it sold over a coupleof years I'm seeing both?

The oldest GT I've owned by a mile and it rides like it was built yesterday.. Ace!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Decals are consistent with my '94 Psyclone, so that is a start. Wander over to RetroBike they have all of the GT catalogs in their archive.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

lewisfoto said:


> Decals are consistent with my '94 Psyclone, so that is a start. Wander over to RetroBike they have all of the GT catalogs in their archive.


Can you hook me up with a link to that site. My Googler is broken.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Can you hook me up with a link to that site. My Googler is broken.


Bikepedia has the full specs too. Any older would be too old, but they've got most of everything from 93/94 forward.

1993 GT Karakoram - BikePedia

1994 GT Karakoram - BikePedia


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

1994 for sure.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Medic Zero said:


> Bikepedia has the full specs too. Any older would be too old, but they've got most of everything from 93/94 forward.
> 
> 1993 GT Karakoram - BikePedia
> 
> 1994 GT Karakoram - BikePedia


No I meant a link to a Retro Bike. Thanks though!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Like this

GT Archive | Manufacturer Archive | Retrobike


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> No I meant a link to a Retro Bike. Thanks though!


Yeah, I know, but although I'm familar with retrobike, I didn't know offhand where their catalogs are. And, every time I've looked at their catallog library it seemed as if they only had the euro-spec ones for some years, which can be surprisingly different for some manufacturers.

That, and I don't recall them being as detailed in some regards (component specs).


----------



## NorcoNewb (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey, this looks like my Timberline that I have been trying to date. Rockshox and all, do you know what year it is? Thanks.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

NorcoNewb said:


> Hey, this looks like my Timberline that I have been trying to date. Rockshox and all, do you know what year it is? Thanks.


93-94


----------



## martinnmm (Jun 11, 2013)

aguante btt, savia que conocia esa avalanche... jeje abrazo


----------



## lowntegra (Dec 23, 2013)

may have posted her in here before, but here is an update on the build:
96 ink blue zaskar.
i finally found time to lace up the wheels, and get her mostly together. yes, those are rainbow ti. because i can 
still need a seat, front derailleur, big chainring, and pedals.

have to install the cassette, chain, and onza grips.


----------



## Bichael (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'm new to this forum. Could anyone on here please tell me the years GT used the "All Terra" branding. I'm guessing from the start (1987?) until not later than 1999. I'd love an accurate answer.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

We would all love an accurate answer but this is the Internet so all you get are opinions.


So here it goes: I don't think it was that long. Certainly the "All Terra" decals were dropped by 96 (earlier?) and they had not appeared yet in 89. 

So 1990 to 1995? I believe that is accurate.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

That era is my favorite for GT by the way.


----------



## Bichael (Jan 24, 2015)

lewisfoto said:


> We would all love an accurate answer but this is the Internet so all you get are opinions.
> 
> So here it goes: I don't think it was that long. Certainly the "All Terra" decals were dropped by 96 (earlier?) and they had not appeared yet in 89.
> 
> So 1990 to 1995? I believe that is accurate.


I've got what I always thought was a 1989 Karakoram with the "All Terra" branding. Might have to revise that to 1990 then. It's the all white frame with "KARAKORAM" on the down tube in red with yellow and blue flashes.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bichael said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new to this forum. Could anyone on here please tell me the years GT used the "All Terra" branding. I'm guessing from the start (1987?) until not later than 1999. I'd love an accurate answer.


Funny you should ask and then state it as it's perhaps fact. Funny thing is they brought it back and use the three mountain / all terra in recent years on stems and seat posts so it's never really gone away.

It's on Head tube decal on my 84 Timberline says GT All Terra. I see it on everything I have from 84 upto 1995. Then it's not on my 96's and 97's...but it reappears on the seat tube decal of a 98 Psyclone so as I said above "it's never really gone away". Just not as obvious as some of the early years.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Well so there you go...


----------



## Bichael (Jan 24, 2015)

*1989 Karakoram*

So there I have it  Info much appreciated guys. Thank you. This is the Karakoram decal I mentioned. Always thought it was 1989 but might not be now. Any ideas?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Try looking at the catalog archive at Retrobike:

GT Archive | Manufacturer Archive | Retrobike


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bichael said:


> So there I have it  Info much appreciated guys. Thank you. This is the Karakoram decal I mentioned. Always thought it was 1989 but might not be now. Any ideas?
> View attachment 958546


The "Classic Gloss White color" per the catalog is a 1990 model year color. They had ads showing it in that color in 1990 but the catalog picture shows the other color Purple Haze.


----------



## Bichael (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank v much for that. So it's 1990 for sure. Another Q for the expert(s) please. I've just got a mid-1990s burnished aluminium Avalanche? (no decal but looks like one) frame. What seatpost diameter? 27.2 slips in easy (not a sloppy fit) but doesn't tighten up well. Did GT use 27.4 around this time do you know? I have other, later Avalanches and 27.2 fits nice and snug.


----------



## cdriscoll777 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

I wanted to add to this thread. Here is an odd bike I picked up and currently am in the process of building. Everything about it points to an avalanche, decals, components. Everything except the frame. It's 6061 with a serial that points to a zaskar. I have since stripped the decals, which had to be original.


----------



## Wheelie Wonka (Jan 23, 2011)

91 Team Av.


I'll have to dig up pictures of the '92 that passed through here a while back along with a few other models


----------



## Bichael (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi guys, Has anyone got information about when the GT Racing team was sponsored by Chevy Trucks?


----------



## dpeterson01 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello, new to mtbr.

I have a 93 or 94 GT Outpost All Terra. Only bike I've ever owned and still riding it. But am thinking of up grading it with new modern stuff. It has a Shimano Altus drive train that believe it or not has served me all these years with nothing more than washing and oiling. But now I think my cable's have finally seized up. Looking to spend a few hundred dollars and upgrade to deore or equal. Has anybody done this already, or have any tips. Thanks. Probably let my LBS do all the work.


----------



## Shane_Hanify (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi folks, I've got both a '97 GT outpost - with road tyres (bought that way) and a heavily modified '09 Aggressor. Both are fun in their own way.
To the poster above me, the trickiest part will be finding a set of forks that work. It has a 1" headset. If you're keeping it rigid and the altus drivetrain is still ok, why not just replace the cables?

<edit> pics of the Aggressor.


----------



## dpeterson01 (Apr 22, 2015)

Have considered that. Not looking to upgrade to front suspension. I have looked at some mid level bikes and most come with tourney Drive trains and cheap shocks. And still run $600 usd. I figure with a few hundred I could get maybe alivio or deore fdr & rdr's and some nice v brakes and ride her a while and have a decent set up.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

cdriscoll777 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to add to this thread. Here is an odd bike I picked up and currently am in the process of building. Everything about it points to an avalanche, decals, components. Everything except the frame. It's 6061 with a serial that points to a zaskar. I have since stripped the decals, which had to be original.
> View attachment 963835
> ...


Avalanche/LE it is....both the 1997 model year Avalanche and Avalanche LE were made in the USA and had 6061 tubing...per the catalog.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Rebuilt my Tequesta as a single speed. I have made some changes since this pic but for all intents and purposes this is representative of the final build.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

dpeterson01 said:


> Hello, new to mtbr.
> 
> I have a 93 or 94 GT Outpost All Terra. Only bike I've ever owned and still riding it. But am thinking of up grading it with new modern stuff. It has a Shimano Altus drive train that believe it or not has served me all these years with nothing more than washing and oiling. But now I think my cable's have finally seized up. Looking to spend a few hundred dollars and upgrade to deore or equal. Has anybody done this already, or have any tips. Thanks. Probably let my LBS do all the work.





dpeterson01 said:


> Have considered that. Not looking to upgrade to front suspension. I have looked at some mid level bikes and most come with tourney Drive trains and cheap shocks. And still run $600 usd. I figure with a few hundred I could get maybe alivio or deore fdr & rdr's and some nice v brakes and ride her a while and have a decent set up.


I have a '93 Outpost, been using it as my around town bike and occasionally it gets the nod for longer rides when it's the only thing I have running.

I like cantilever brakes, but the units that came stock on the '93 Outpost were garbage. If I were you I'd look at the Nashbar cantilevers or Tektro 720's. Both work great and with v-style cartridge pad carriers are nearly as easy to set up as V-brakes and give plenty of braking power with much better modulation than V-brakes. The Nashbars are dirt cheap, often running only $20 for a full set (front and rear). This also would allow you to keep your current levers (changing to V brakes requires different levers), but IIRC those are integrated units with the shifters attached to them and both the levers and shifters are poor quality.

Your front derailleur should be fine. It's got a good range, and mine is still going strong after over 9,000 all weather miles with constant shifting (hilly terrain here).

The rear derailleur on the other hand you should notice an improvement if you upgrade to a higher level, but the rear triangle is spec'd for a 7 speed, and decent cassettes for those aren't common, you might have to do a bit of searching to find one. If the rear derailleur is still working, I'd focus on replacing the shifters, cables, and housings instead. How is your shifter holding up? If you are looking to keep this on a budget, you might consider going friction with one of these: One Street Components

You should be aware that the rear triangle on the 93 and 94 Outposts is spec'd for 6 and 7 speed cassettes (130mm hubs) and to go to 8 or 9 speed would require not only cold setting the rear triangle (simple), but a new rear wheel as well (the most expensive part of the bike). Now we're starting to talk about putting a lot of money into a very low end bike with a heavy frame, particularly since you are planning on having a bike shop do the work. If you could do the work yourself and picked up a donor bike off Craigslist with the components you need it'd be MUCH cheaper though.

I picked my Outpost up because it was $10 and I was in middle of overhauling my only other bike at the time. I don't know what your Craigslist market is like, but here I regularly see nicer GT bikes for about $100, that you might enjoy riding more. The '93 Outpost has a hi-tensile rear triangle and is a rather heavy frame all around. This coupled with the old and probably worn out very low-end components makes it a rather poor choice for upgrading, unless you have some serious emotional attachment to it.

That said, it _can_ do the job! :thumbsup:









(mine)

The only thing still stock on that Outpost is the front derailleur and the headset, and the headset needs to be replaced. The frame is still going strong, but if I had it all to do over again and had another hundred dollars in my pocket when I started, I would have went with a nicer frame. Some of the components will get transferred over to another bike when I finally retire it though.

I'd recommend starting another thread in this forum for you bike where we can get into the nitty gritty more and not derail this thread too much. I (& others I'm sure) would be happy to share my knowledge and give you what advice we can with either upgrading it one way or another, or help you find another GT.

:thumbsup:


----------



## dpeterson01 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you for the awesome advice "medic zero". That was exactly the kind of advice I was looking for. My Front derailer is fine, everything is fine actually. but recently had some sheet rock work done in my garage, and the bike was hanging in the fall line of dust, and I think the cables just got gunked up. all I really need to do is replace the cables, but I thought if it was possible to upgrade some small items, I'd get peoples opinions.

not sure how to start a new thread and take the post here with it. 
but could easily start a new thread and start over.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

blkangel said:


> Rebuilt my Tequesta as a single speed. I have made some changes since this pic but for all intents and purposes this is representative of the final build.
> 
> View attachment 982928


Nice clean looking GT, well done.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bikin' Bric said:


> Nice clean looking GT, well done.


Thanks! I took inspiration from the Hans Rey edition Karakoram.


----------



## dpeterson01 (Apr 22, 2015)

How hard is it to replace shifter cables


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

dpeterson01 said:


> How hard is it to replace shifter cables


Most likely you will need someone to show you how it is done. There are many online videos or you could look for a local cooperative that has an open workshop with trained mechanics to help out.


----------



## Shane_Hanify (Apr 1, 2015)

dpeterson01 said:


> Have considered that. Not looking to upgrade to front suspension. I have looked at some mid level bikes and most come with tourney Drive trains and cheap shocks. And still run $600 usd. I figure with a few hundred I could get maybe alivio or deore fdr & rdr's and some nice v brakes and ride her a while and have a decent set up.


If it's a 7 speed, you should be able to pick up shifter / brake combos and F + R derailleurs and brakes for a song 2nd hand. That's how I started the slippery slope with my GT, wound up costing more than a new bike - and almost more than a similarly specced one.


----------



## dpeterson01 (Apr 22, 2015)

Talked to my LBS and he was not to encouraging. Just new brake calipers, rear dlr, new cables and labor over $300. Think i might buy some new cable's and try it myself.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

dpeterson01 said:


> Talked to my LBS and he was not to encouraging. Just new brake calipers, rear dlr, new cables and labor over $300. Think i might buy some new cable's and try it myself.


Replacing the cables is very easy. Being your first time it will take some trial and error to get the tension right but as was mentioned go to YouTube, watch some videos, etc. It is easy plus once you know how to do it, it will save you money in the future.

And remember at some point everyone here who does their own work, has to learn how to do it at first.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

dpeterson01 said:


> Thank you for the awesome advice "medic zero". That was exactly the kind of advice I was looking for. My Front derailer is fine, everything is fine actually. but recently had some sheet rock work done in my garage, and the bike was hanging in the fall line of dust, and I think the cables just got gunked up. all I really need to do is replace the cables, but I thought if it was possible to upgrade some small items, I'd get peoples opinions.
> 
> not sure how to start a new thread and take the post here with it.
> but could easily start a new thread and start over.


Thanks!

When you aren't in this thread and are out in a sub-forum menu (listing all the threads), you should see a button that says "Post New Thread" at the top. It's possible that isn't showing up for you yet, I don't know what the forum settings are, put you probably need 10 (or more) posts before you are allowed to post a new thread, as protection against spam and bots. If you want I could start it for you, let me know.

I'd recommend starting the thread in the GT sub-forum: GT - Mtbr.com

I don't know where you live, but if there are any bike co-ops/"bike kitchens" nearby these are great places to not only get access to some tools, space to work on a bike, and instruction on repair and maintenance, but they also usually have great deals on used parts and can be a excellent source for components for these kinds of builds.

If it's been shifting fine, if I were you, for now I'd be tempted to just go with new cables and housings, and new brake calipers. The caliper sets usually come with cables, so initial outlay would be just for those (as little as $20 for a full front and rear set from Nashbar) and for the shift cables. You could install the brakes, and both sets of cables yourself, and only pay a shop to index the gearing which should be well less than $50, maybe a touch more if you need them to dial in the brakes you've mounted as well. But if you've got wire cutters and metric allen wrenches you can do the install work and save a bundle of dough.

Youtube can be hit or miss, but Park Tools website as some great Haynes style breakdowns on pretty much any repair or maintenance. Here's the one on cantilever brakes: Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Cantilever Brake Service

If you sign up for Nashbars e-mail alerts, probably every other week you'll see these on sale even lower than the $25 they are at the moment: 
Nashbar Cantilever Front and Rear Brakeset

I actually like those calipers best of all the cantilevers I have (including my XTR's). Paired with a decent lever they are great.

.


----------



## dpeterson01 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks again "Medic Zero". I am a new poster here, and cannot make a new thread.

Please put this in the best location. I would appreciate it. 

Also, I live in Greenville, SC, and have fairly large biking community, but I need to investigate the bike co-op. That sounds perfect for me. 

thanks again.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

dpeterson01 said:


> Thanks again "Medic Zero". I am a new poster here, and cannot make a new thread.
> 
> Please put this in the best location. I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


New posters are indeed able to start new threads, FYI. Eyeball around on the main page here and look for the Post New Thread button.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a 1996 GT Outpost, and I will have to say that if you do go to v-brakes, I would strongly advise that you run those horseshoe shaped 'brake boosters' on both the front and rear. When I swapped out the original cantilevers to v-brakes, they would hardly stop the bike until I added the boosters. Once those were on, I went OTB twice on that particular maiden voyage.

V-brakes will require new levers (unless you want to run those awful adapters). My 96 Outpost had integrated brake/shifters, so I had to get both to go with v-brakes. At that time I went (overkill) with XT and once the money was spent, everything worked great. 

If I were going to do that retrofit today, I would go with the ST-EF65 shifter/brake levers in the 4 finger lever version that have the little red puck that will allow you to set it up for either v-brakes or cantilevers. They are a very economical way to retrofit an older bike with fresh controls as they run about $50 for the set, and even come with fresh cables and housings. They make several different iterations of this shifter, and they make them for 3x7 & 3x8 (and I think even 3x9), so you have to make to specify the correct ones. I put a set on my 1991 Backwoods, and like them a lot for what that bike is (it is pretty much relegated to 'path' duty these days).

If you have visions of ever doing a fork upgrade, I would also reiterate that those Outposts did have 1" steerers, and thus would be difficult and/or expensive to fit with a suspension fork. And, in my personal experience, anything over about 63mm travel will start to noticeably affect geometry, but YMMV.


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Mar 24, 2009)

*GT Psyclone*

Picked this up on Craigslist - $60. I'm more of a Roadie than a Mtn Bike guy, but this GT Psyclone caught my eye. Did some quick research - looks like this might have been made up the road from me in Longmont CO. Definitely abused - rust, chips, (no dents though). Pulled the rack off - disassembly in process. Finally got the seat post moving, but not out yet. Should be fun bringing this back to rideable condition. Can anybody tell me what year it is? Mix of XT and LX parts.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

1994


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Fuzzy2964 said:


> Picked this up on Craigslist - $60. I'm more of a Roadie than a Mtn Bike guy, but this GT Psyclone caught my eye. Did some quick research - looks like this might have been made up the road from me in Longmont CO. Definitely abused - rust, chips, (no dents though). Pulled the rack off - disassembly in process. Finally got the seat post moving, but not out yet. Should be fun bringing this back to rideable condition. Can anybody tell me what year it is? Mix of XT and LX parts.


Nice find!

Graphics look like a '94 model to me. My '94 Corrado has a very similar interior to the graphics, '93 was different, don't know about 1995. On the bottom of the BB should be a serial # that a few of us could decipher. Should be able to tell you down to the month when it was made, and probably the factory as well. Is the the back of the top tube where it protrudes pas the seat tube smooth or sporting a GT logo embossed in it? This will tell us whether it was made stateside or overseas.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Medic Zero said:


> Nice find!
> 
> Graphics look like a '94 model to me. My '94 Corrado has a very similar interior to the graphics, '93 was different, don't know about 1995. On the bottom of the BB should be a serial # that a few of us could decipher. Should be able to tell you down to the month when it was made, and probably the factory as well. Is the the back of the top tube where it protrudes pas the seat tube smooth or sporting a GT logo embossed in it? This will tell us whether it was made stateside or overseas.


Psyclones were made all made in the US

... and Damn! $60 for a psyclone! Duper deal for a super bike


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Mar 24, 2009)

No serial number on the BB shell. It does have GT logo on the back of the top tube. Got the seat post out - it was really stuck. Now trying to get the cartridge BB out - that is stuck also. After that - I’m now think I will get the frame bead blasted and powder coated. The chips and light rust - want to make that go away. Sort of thinking I might go raw steel with a clear powder coat??


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Fuzzy2964 said:


> No serial number on the BB shell. It does have GT logo on the back of the top tube. Got the seat post out - it was really stuck. Now trying to get the cartridge BB out - that is stuck also. After that - I'm now think I will get the frame bead blasted and powder coated. The chips and light rust - want to make that go away. Sort of thinking I might go raw steel with a clear powder coat??


Odd, I'd expect a serial # somewhere on the BB, but then again, I'm only familiar with the imported GT's, maybe the US built ones have it somewhere else? Rear drop-out?

Do you know what size the seatpost is?

I'd be interested to hear any suggestions as to clear coating bare metal too, I picked up a bare metal fork for my '98 GT Nomad. I've got a spare 48H hub so I figure I can give medium pressure 700c tires/wheels a try. All that baby is, is a 4130 GT frame, in a pre-sloping top tube, my size. Got to figure out a clear too though...


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah - strange that there is no serial#, at least not one I have found. The seat post that was in it - a Ritchey 26.6.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

I'm not positive, but I think some Psyclones had a serial number sticker on the bottom of the BB shell, while others were stamped into the metal. The stickers, especially on a frame that's as well used as that one, usually fall off. If it were there, it would say 94PXXX, signifying that it's a 1994 Psyclone and the last three would be the production number for that year. For example, 94 P 153 would be the 153rd Psyclone produced in 1994. I'm not sure if this holds true for every model year, just every Psyclone I've seen in person.

As for rebuilding the bike, especially considering your initial buy-in cost, I say do it up as nice as you can justify. I own a 1996 Psyclone, and built up a 1998 for my uncle. It's easily the best riding mountain bike I own, including my Mojo, Ti-Lite, Attitude and maybe even my Yo Eddy.

A clear coat might be kind of cool, but if it were me, I'd pick a color and get some reproduction decals or something. I've never done a raw clear myself, but I hear they don't hold up well. Something about no UV production for the steel, but again, I'm not sure.

Here's mine;


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah the serial number will usually be on the bottom bracket, but GT's have a habbit of not having serial numbers on the US made Tech Shop stuff (Xizangs, Zaskars and psyclones)... well it's not unheard of anyway. But what you could do is look up some of the psyclone cpaint jobs for inspiration... but then again once you strip off the paint, with no serial number (assuming someone didn't already) then it could be jsut anything, which would be a shame as the psyclone is the top of the top of Gt's steel frames, but I'll leave it to gm1230126 to give out the details of the frames.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice score for fillet blazed frame. Is that a regular Deore chainset or biopace? Been a while I checked this forum out


----------



## dpeterson01 (Apr 22, 2015)

just found my GT warrantee and manuals in a box. has some diagrams on adjustments. GT stickers etc. kinda cool to find that.


----------



## kernpanik (Aug 13, 2015)

Here's my 1992 Zaskar 20".

Back in the day, I bought the frame and completed it with many parts that were typical for the time: Bullseye hubs, Campagnolo rims, Flite Titanium saddle etc. -- and I still have all the bills!










I don't use it for offroad purposes any more, but it's still a nice racer for the occasional asphalt sprint.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice. It deserves a good blat every now and then


----------



## pressed001 (Jan 16, 2014)

Alas! The perfect thread to post my most recent bike build.

Hopefully you guys dig this as much as I do. It's a clash of old and new combined to make 8.6kg's of a beautiful thing.

1995 GT Tempest aluminum frame, high polished. No clear-coat!
Stock fork chromed (proper 3-step chromed).
XTR 980 series 10 speed groupset.
Self made wheelset using ZTR 355's, sapim cx-rays, and white industries hubs. These are not meant for downhill, gents! My aim is for cross country riding with a max rider weight of somewhere like 90kg.
The brakes are FSA SL-K Light canti's with TRP in-line carbon brake levers. The brakes are a little weak but I have found that they apply power with a good grip. Perhaps I am just spoiled by all my disc brakes.
Lucky thing that Thompson makes a 26.8 seatpost in the absolute perfect color for this build.

All in all, I am super happy with the build. The only problems I ran into was with the Thunder Burt's. They leaked like heck and it took some effort to get them to keep from springing new leaks. It was actually on the test ride when they finally sealed up completely.

The bike is now for sale and will remain an ornament in my living room until so! My wife really must love me. That makes 3 bikes in our living room...


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

little late to the party, but pretty happy with my recent purchases.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Blimey!


----------



## hsk808 (Mar 3, 2016)

My first post on MTBR! Here's my 1995 GT Avalanche that I've had since college. I used a disc brake adapter for a Gary Fisher frame to mount the rear disc brake without too much work:


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

Looks great, I'm a fan of silver/chrome and black schema - it just works nicely. 

You also seem to suffer from N+1 bike syndrome too :thumbsup: If you can just get rid of a few more boxes then you would have room for more .... err..... you know what I'm thinking...... :nono:


----------



## hsk808 (Mar 3, 2016)

Mr Crudley said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Looks great, I'm a fan of silver/chrome and black schema - it just works nicely.
> 
> You also seem to suffer from N+1 bike syndrome too :thumbsup: If you can just get rid of a few more boxes then you would have room for more .... err..... you know what I'm thinking...... :nono:


Well luckily I have two kids now and I can blame them for at least some of the bikes. We all started racing BMX too, so suddenly it's N+3 bikes, lol! Gotta start getting rid of those boxes...


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

The brake adapter looks great and looks very factory. One of the cleaner efforts i've seen. Well done.

You can blame the extra bikes on the kids


----------



## jawfelloff (Apr 20, 2016)

Greetings all...Im from Denmark, and im MAD about old GTs ..this is my first post, and these are my bikes..GT Karakoram..think 94 and GT Passage same time I think, but not sure.
Last bike is a GT Backwoods Im restoring..almost rdy for paint.. found in the scrapyard. Plan is to go touring on it this summer


----------



## kd498 (Mar 6, 2005)

*1994 Karakoram*

I do love the triple triangle!
Had to sell GT Lightning for funds, but still got this.


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

kd498 said:


> I do love the triple triangle!
> Had to sell GT Lightning for funds, but still got this.
> 
> View attachment 1065263


Nice one! I'd love to get my hands on a Psyclone once. But this Karakoram is the next best thing.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

zonoskar said:


> I'd love to get my hands on a Psyclone once. But this Karakoram is the next best thing.


Is that true?

Karakorams are next best after psyclones on the depth chart?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Quit being an elitist. He means THIS particular Karakoram


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> Quit being an elitist. He means THIS particular Karakoram


You're right! The king of the elitists had a Karakoram. Not as cool as ^ that though.


----------



## xlr8er (Apr 22, 2016)

*GTs!!!*

I had two GTs

1) In high school a friend and I both saved up money from working all year and each bought a Zasker LE frame and fork. Built it up with whatever components we could afford and I rode mine for 8 years. Sold it to someone who promptly left it outside and it got stolen.

2) Once I started working after college I found a Xizang frame on MTBR and bought that. Here's what it looks like currently. I still ride this bike every week.


----------



## Stuartfleming (Dec 8, 2010)

xlr8er said:


> I had two GTs
> 
> 1) In high school a friend and I both saved up money from working all year and each bought a Zasker LE frame and fork. Built it up with whatever components we could afford and I rode mine for 8 years. Sold it to someone who promptly left it outside and it got stolen.
> 
> ...


I think I would give my left nut for one of those frames.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Stuartfleming said:


> I think I would give my left nut for one of those frames.


I'll sell you one for $8000...


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Is that true?
> 
> Karakorams are next best after psyclones on the depth chart?


It's steel, it's a GT. What else do you want? But maybe a Bravado LE would be even better than a Karakoram (allthough I like the name better on the Karakoram).


----------



## Stuartfleming (Dec 8, 2010)

mik_git said:


> I'll sell you one for $8000...


I dont think anyone will give me $8000 for my left nut.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Stuartfleming said:


> I dont think anyone will give me $8000 for my left nut.


but if you watch ebay, you should be able to pick up a xizang for somewhere between $750-1000 usually 1 or 2 a month(if there hasn't been one for a few months, the next few will be ~$1200). (I as just trying to make a meager profit...)


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's a 91' Tequesta I just restored. The hanger was jacked and elongated. Dropout saver Wheels Manufacturing saved the day. Removed all the dia-compe and Suntour (except the cranks, they look great polished) for Shimano Diore. Had some better rims with Shimano LX hubs to install. NOS Sakai Bars.

Restored 1991 GT Tequesta Purple Haze. by Joe T, on Flickr

Restored 1991 GT Tequesta Purple Haze. by Joe T, on Flickr

Restored 1991 GT Tequesta Purple Haze. by Joe T, on Flickr

Restored 1991 GT Tequesta Purple Haze. by Joe T, on Flickr


----------



## TOTHEHILLS! (Dec 22, 2005)

My Ricochet which I bought new in 1997. My brother had it for a few years and it was pretty trashed. I just got it back and pieced it together with various parts I had laying around. Currently a 1x9. The fork is too long, but I plan to reduce it to 100mm. May give it a new paint job as well.


----------



## Hunt4BMX (May 13, 2016)

Hello All,I just scored this Early Bird GT and it brought me here, I have been on The BMX Museum for years, but I am Starting to get into Mountain Biking as well
Thank You and Enjoy


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Posting my Psyclone for posterity (don't think I have posted it already and I'm too lazy to go through 38 pages looking for it, lol)

















Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Posting my Psyclone for posterity


That looks nice.


----------



## Aib (May 10, 2016)

*New stem*














I picked this up to get back into riding. I've had it out several times and am still getting everything adjusted to my liking and comfort. I would really like to replace the stem. I feel like I'm leaning too far forward and have too much weight on my wrists. I want to shorten the stem up to bring the handlebars about 2" closer and maybe use an angled stem to raise them just a hair. Would someone be able to recommend an adapter for the quill stem or am I better off finding a shorter quill stem. I'm also not 100% sure on the size, 1 1/8?. One last thing, how are the adjustable stems? I was thinking of one of those to get the fit I am looking for and then getting a better one in the future once I know what I'm comfortable with.


----------



## VChuck (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow.fellow GT lover's I'm glad to be back and alive ,comatose from bicycle accident. had 3 GT's stolen (2011 GT Karakoram 3.0 29'r customed out was my favorite)and rebuilding my armada. will post when I get a camera.(stolen too)
Don't know if anybody is interested but Blue Sky Cycling has what looks to be 2011 GT Karakoram 3.0 and the 2.0 back on sale https://www.blueskycycling.com/product3211_77_-GT-Karakoram-3.0-29er-Bike.htm
Just ordered one to replace the one I had stolen! Woot!:thumbsup: God answered my prayer's


----------



## simple days (Jan 19, 2011)

*I'm trying to ID this GT KARAKORAM*

I'm trying to ID this GT KARAKORAM for year and model or facts. So coming to the experts. Any ideas

Thank you


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

looks like a 98 from the decals vs the catalogue, however the cat has grey/red decals on black frame, so it could be 99 (since don't have a copy of 99 do't know)


----------



## simple days (Jan 19, 2011)

The last number of the serial number ends with "5" could it be a 1995?

thank you mik_gt


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

on the assumption that the decals are original, no, has to be 98/99


----------



## gt guy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Advice requested*

I have this older GT Karakoram that I don't ride anymore. I need some advice!

The bike is probably around a 1990-1995, black with a purple splatter paint accent. I can't find any model # or markings on it, but it's all original except for rims/tires.

I want to know if I should sell it AS IS or fix it up and sell? How much are these things worth?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

you want this thread, or you'll get whack with the trouble stick...

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-what-worth-thread-wiw-856050.html


----------



## gt guy (Aug 8, 2012)

mik_git said:


> you want this thread, or you'll get whack with the trouble stick...
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-what-worth-thread-wiw-856050.html


Awesome thanks for the help Mr. Super nice guy


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah well they take a dim view on asking valuations out site linked thread, so just letting you know before things go south, people start taking the piss out of you or your post just gets plain deleted...

But, I'd think it was 94 (maybe 93),it's not worth nothing, but depending on what needs "fixing up" probably cost more than you'd get for it.


----------



## tarek (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

Hey, someone is selling a pre-disc era GT. The problem is it is painted over. I do not expect it to be valuable or rare, but is there anything that can be said based on the 6061 stamp inside dropouts, a rounded end cap and the gusset on the downtube.

I have an Arrowhead which is 7005, so could the frame be an Avalanche? Should there be a serial number somewhere on the frame?

Thanks.


----------



## tarek (Oct 8, 2013)

To add to previous post: the frame also has the integrated seat clamp.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

tarek said:


> To add to previous post: the frame also has the integrated seat clamp.


Gt made so many aluminum frames it would be really hard to nail it down once the original finish is gone, that said no one will be able to help at all without photos.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah, pics tell a lot of the story.
Integrated seat clamp says 98 or after (or a 97 zaskar le), pre disc says before 2000, lots of 2000 models had disc tabs.


----------



## tarek (Oct 8, 2013)

Understood, makes sense. I try to get some pics online.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

also if you can find it (assume not paint form factory?) the serial number, either on the rear dropout or under bottom bracket


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Well no offense Will but you wouldn't know a good looking bike if it bit you in the ass! GTs are so sexy!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

LeZaskargirl said:


> Well no offense Will but you wouldn't know a good looking bike if it bit you in the ass! GTs are so sexy!


Thats a bit random!?!? :0


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

har!


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

No its not random, Will insulted 3 gorgeous GTs said they were the ugliest bikes he had ever seen! Can't seem to find it now though lol


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

LeZaskargirl said:


> No its not random, Will insulted 3 gorgeous GTs said they were the ugliest bikes he had ever seen! Can't seem to find it now though lol


Goddamn Will eh?

Let's go kick his bins! 

Grumps


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Ahhh I like the way you think Grumps! Who in their right mind could call a shiny old school GT ugly, must be some sort of a deranged maniac!


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Let's see your bike Will, I bet it is a flat red color with purple rims, yellow tires and a neon pink seat!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

like this one?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha. We need more women in the forums.


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Kind of but uglier lol!


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Well success at last on the job. The guy came out this morning and loaded his truck with all kinds of junk and garbage, got it all on video then we followed him to the dump and took more video of him emptying the truck. On our way home now to sunny California can't wait to go for a bike ride. Idaho was freezing cold and snowing, only saw the sun once for a brief time. I love you Nor Cal! Check out my Idaho pic taken at Lake Couer D Alene yesterday, we're not in Kansas anymore Dorothy!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

mik_git said:


> Thats a bit random!?!? :0


Yebbut ^ not half as random as that.

Grumps


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Lol this is a continuance of a post from yesterday. I have all kinds of trouble on this site it seems, dissapearing posts among other things making me look like I'm bat crap crazy! I swear I am a sane and normal person, well maybe just sane, you do believe me don't you grumps? Lmao


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmm from GTs to travel channel, but I agree with the sentiment, I was in MT for thanksgiving, in the 20's and now happily back in Bezerkley. Sorry no recent GT stories to tell except that I raced a GT Mach one when I was a "kid"...go chrome!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

LeZaskargirl said:


> Lol this is a continuance of a post from yesterday. I have all kinds of trouble on this site it seems, dissapearing posts among other things making me look like I'm bat crap crazy! I swear I am a sane and normal person, well maybe just sane, you do believe me don't you grumps? Lmao


lol. I can assure you I'm not deleting your posts. You happen to be posting in multiple threads in multiple forums so I think you forgot that you wrote about your stakeout in General, not here.  Mik_git and I may be the only ones that have seen you in both threads... http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/polishing-advice-1029161.html


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Why thank you now tell everyone that I'm not crazy just blond and ditzy!


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

I know all my posts are not really related to bikes now but I get so damn bored sitting in the car, even though I am not riding too much lately I am still thinking and planning bike projects constantly and am using my travels to look for that great Xiang deal that may be out there in another state. I have found that by far the biggest number of GTs are found in California though but I could get lucky I think. it just so happens that I was born and raised in Berkeley, grew up on Hopkins do you know where that is? Oh and BTW this is a reply to Mr Claus post


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Just found a PAIR of Schwalbe thunder Burt's new in the boxes for sale in Medford for 70.00! We will be passing within 20 miles of there tomorrow so am trying to talk my boss into taking a detour!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey now... This isn't the Wimin's Lounge.


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Schwalbe thunder Burt's are for wimmin? Damn am I the only female in this thread? Its lonely at the top!


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

:nono: what do you guys think of mid 90s race face turbines?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

LeZaskargirl said:


> Schwalbe thunder Burt's are for wimmin? Damn am I the only female in this thread? Its lonely at the top!


No GoBlett is a Wimin too.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

LeZaskargirl said:


> Lol this is a continuance of a post from yesterday. I have all kinds of trouble on this site it seems, dissapearing posts among other things making me look like I'm bat crap crazy! I swear I am a sane and normal person, well maybe just sane, you do believe me don't you grumps? Lmao


Can someone get this back on track and post a GT?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Can someone get this back on track and post a GT?


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

mik_git said:


>


That looks just like my Psyclone!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah... but I updated to have a..whats it caled long center or something... so keeping with new geo of long TT and slack HA... but I got stem length all wrong.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

mik_git said:


>


I think the seat is on backwards and there appears to be a cracked dropout.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

no, no, it's all good. To notch bike, no issues, will take offers over $3000


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

mik_git said:


>


Flat end cap by the look of it. Zaskar, right?

Grumps


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah sorry, its such a low res pic, took it with an iphone...


----------



## tarek (Oct 8, 2013)

So, a rounded end cap, integrated seat post clamp, 6061 stamped on the inside of the dropouts, but no serial number:

OI000026
OI000027
OI000025
OI000024
OI000023

Taiwanese Avalanche?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

seat clamp make it 98 or newer, round cap make it not a zaskar...6061 probably avalanche.


----------



## tarek (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, thought that might be the case.

Thanks, man!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

LeZaskargirl said:


> :nono: what do you guys think of mid 90s race face turbines?


Love 'em I have three pairs.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I have posted this before but here is my Psyclone


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

My first bike was a 91 Karakoram. Paid $600 for it with a Deore DX build. Eventually upgraded to XT bullet shifters, and a bontrager crown fork.

My brother still has an early 90s zaskar frame.


----------



## tarek (Oct 8, 2013)

Such a sad thing GTs are quite uncommon in Europe. At least that is my impression.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

GT Richter 8.0 - a $20 find in So Cal earlier this year.


----------



## MrPatrick (Feb 3, 2017)

I've always wanted to join the triple triangle club, I'm in. New pick up today, $25. Funky, sticker covered goodness. I'm not sure if it's a 14" Avalanche, Pantera or another model. Good parts.
XTR crank set
XTR front and rear derailleurs
Marzocchi forks
Ringle bar
Answer Stubbie stem not a Stubbie 2
SDG saddle w/ titanium rails
Hutchinson Pythons. 
Now I need to decide to keep as is or put these parts on a 16" beat up polished Zaskar frame I bought for $30. Or keep both and and build a "new" bike-every so often by swapping parts.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice parts pick up for $25.

Grumps


----------



## MrPatrick (Feb 3, 2017)

It rides real nice. I get post #1000, cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Nice parts pick up for $25.
> 
> Grumps


The funky fork paintjob is worth that alone.


----------



## MrPatrick (Feb 3, 2017)

Those are stickers. Peace signs, hearts and stars. I think I'll keep "Ashlynn " as is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

MrPatrick said:


> Those are stickers. Peace signs, hearts and stars. I think I'll keep "Ashlynn " as is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, ok. We all have bad eyes and rusty attitudes on vintage forums


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Ashlynn. Awesome. You have a bike named after an adult film performer.



Grumps


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Ashlynn. Awesome. You have a bike named after an adult film performer.


Much more catchy than Brittany or Courtney too.


----------



## MrPatrick (Feb 3, 2017)

Now I just need to decipher the serial number, H4A00125 and figure out what model I have. Insider of the rear drop out area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

MrPatrick said:


> Now I just need to decipher the serial number, H4A00125 and figure out what model I have. Insider of the rear drop out area.


The H will refer to the Hodaka plant in Taiwan. I'd guess it was number 125 off the line. The wilder guesses would be '4' = March and 'A' could mean '10'.

It might be a Avalanche or Pantera. The rear dropout seems to match.









If gm1230126 pops up then you will get better details


----------



## MrPatrick (Feb 3, 2017)

Here's the 1994 Zaskar frame and Race Face cranks. It was a good week to score my first "Triples". Lots of dents! It came with two generic rims and some ok Kenda tires that have Schwinn on the sidewalls. Not bad for $30.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

*GT Zaskar LE*

Full XTR M900 less the Maguras.

Fast little bike no doubt.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

"Less the Maguras" 
Love those brakes. Nice looking ride.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

smithjss said:


> Full XTR M900 less the Maguras.


...and the hubs. 

Those Spin wheels really are from a place in time. Not sure I'd want to visit that place in time personally, but all up that looks like a sweet bike.

Grumps


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> ...and the hubs.
> 
> Those Spin wheels really are from a place in time. Not sure I'd want to visit that place in time personally, but all up that looks like a sweet bike.
> 
> Grumps


It represents the golden age of MTB anodised and CNC'ed goodies. Everyone loved Tuff Wheels but they sure never looked at home on MTB's. Still looks great though.


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

and HS, and seatpost...:thumbsup: 

The Spins are quirky no doubt - and heavy - and difficult to true - and disposable once the brake track is gone, but kinda cool. I've got some SUPs laced to SuperBs that are much more pleasurable to ride. Just one of the early 90s frames I use to want while just a poor, deficient college kid.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

How would you true the Spins apart from taking them off and holding them at the 10 and 2 o'clock position and giving them a good ol' fashioned bashing on the nearest tree. 

----------
Sent with added typos from a tiny mobile keyboard and spellchecker that makes a mess of everything.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll just put this here...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Has anyone tried to move the rear brake to the chainstays? The convoluted rear brake cable line strongly suggests the triple triangle would be better served by placing the Ubrake on the chainstays.


----------



## Bicycle Addict (Mar 5, 2017)

gm1230126 said:


> 93 GT Borrego's? I think I saw maybe six for sale nation wide on craigslist this year. They were originally spec'd with full Suntour XC Expert with top mount thumb shifters. The one below got bastardized with grip shift.


I just bought one for $10 NZ, the guy bought it to use the group(Shimano, so someone had already taxed the Suntour XC stuff) on a Stumpjumper and FSX he has.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Bicycle Addict said:


> I just bought one for $10 NZ, the guy bought it to use the group(Shimano, so someone had already taxed the Suntour XC stuff) on a Stumpjumper and FSX he has.


Thats a 1996 model, would have had shimano stx/lx mix originally


----------



## Bicycle Addict (Mar 5, 2017)

mik_git said:


> Thats a 1996 model, would have had shimano stx/lx mix originally


Thanks for the reply, this is good news as I have a whole bunch of LX/STX/XT stuff so this build will be an easy one.


----------



## Bicycle Addict (Mar 5, 2017)

Can’t seem to find much online about the 96 other than a few pics of some that are black, so not too sure yet of full OEM part placement, as soon as I find that out I will build it up.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^
GT Catalogue 1996 | Catalogues | Retrobike


----------



## Bicycle Addict (Mar 5, 2017)

^Thanks for the link, I will sit down later on and translate it, really appreciate it.


----------



## Bicycle Addict (Mar 5, 2017)

I have had a think and I have decided to go full LX m560 as I have a complete 8spd group, I also think the Black will go well against the red of the frame.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Just going through this thread again. 

Too bad about Photobucket debacle and it’s effect on so many of the photos throughout the forum including this thread. 

Of all of the GT bikes, the one I would most like to someday find is a 1991 Xizang (Ti front with steel rear triangle).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Just going through this thread again.
> 
> Too bad about Photobucket debacle and it's effect on so many of the photos throughout the forum including this thread.
> 
> Of all of the GT bikes, the one I would most like to someday find is a 1991 Xizang (Ti front with steel rear triangle).


what´s wrong w/ the full ti?

Agree on the photobucket.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> what´s wrong w/ the full ti?


Nothing at all, I've had three all Ti Xizang. 
GREAT bike!

I'm a fan of composite bikes, as you know so I'd really like one of those.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

I acquired my first mtb. . . found one all original except for saddle and tires. $75 for a 1991 GT Karakoram. Super stoked.

View attachment 1170039


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

roaringfork said:


> I acquired my first mtb. . . found one all original except for saddle and tires. $75 for a 1991 GT Karakoram. Super stoked.


That's a super buy. Love it, enjoy getting it dirty.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

roaringfork said:


> i acquired my first mtb. . . Found one all original except for saddle and tires. $75 for a 1991 gt karakoram. Super stoked.
> 
> View attachment 1170039


love that!!!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

roaringfork said:


> I acquired my first mtb. . . found one all original except for saddle and tires. $75 for a 1991 GT Karakoram. Super stoked.


Bargain!

Great score, enjoy it!

Grumps


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

roaringfork said:


> I acquired my first mtb. . . found one all original except for saddle and tires. $75 for a 1991 GT Karakoram. Super stoked.
> 
> View attachment 1170039


So the only things not original on the bike are the saddle and tires. Looks like I can find a replacement GT saddle somewhere. For tires, can probably find some used ritchey megabites. . . or should I just go with the panaracer smoke and dart which are readily available and were all the rage at that time. . . ?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I wouldn't get hung up about the tyres. If you're going to ride it, use whatever 26" treads that will fit the stays and work on your dirt.

If it's going to be a carpet queen, then sure, go for period correct. Older treads in good order are harder and harder to find, I'm not keen on hunting down good ones only to wear them out railing single track like it's 1996.

That's my take on it, other views might vary. 

Grumps


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> I wouldn't get hung up about the tyres. If you're going to ride it, use whatever 26" treads that will fit the stays and work on your dirt.
> 
> If it's going to be a carpet queen, then sure, go for period correct. Older treads in good order are harder and harder to find, I'm not keen on hunting down good ones only to wear them out railing single track like it's 1996.
> 
> ...


They make re-issue smoke and dart tires. . . I'll probably go that direction. You can pick up a pair for what a single maxxis costs. I do plan to ride it on occasion.


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anyone know the steerer tube sz of a 93 Karakoram? Thanks


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

93 should be 1-1/8, GT were pretty early adopters of oversize


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

oh and catalogue says "GT Bolonga Lite Full cromoly triple butted 27mm tapered blades with 1-1/8 oversize chromoly butted steerer tube". So there you go.


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks very much


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mik_git said:


> 93 should be 1-1/8, GT were pretty early adopters of oversize


I had a 1990 karakoram w/ oversize.


----------



## brugola (Dec 5, 2017)

I bought a Karakoram in 1994 exactly like this, one of the first in Milan, all Shimano Deore LX:









at that time the price in Italy was 950.000 lire and an average salary was 1.250.000 lire, maybe corresponding to € 800 today. It was stolen 3 years later....:madmax::madmax::madmax:


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Did you like the Karakoram?


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Gorgeous bike! My favorite decal set too. Can't get used to those wheels though


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Above reply was to the Zaskar Le at the top


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

LeZaskargirl said:


> Above reply was to the Zaskar Le at the top


ya gotta use the quotes! but yeah I can never get down with spins...on anything really.


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

mik_git said:


> ya gotta use the quotes! but yeah I can never get down with spins...on anything really.


Did I do it right this time?


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

David C said:


> Well I rode a few rigid steel bikes and I have to say my '96 GT Timberline FS in Cr-mo steel hard tail ride way smoother then a Raleight Summit from a few years ago... Unless you consider that Timberline frame as a high end bike, I'd say the flex in the rear end of the GT really screw away all the vibrations and smooth up the bumps and drops I encounter while street riding it. And it's easy to see how the TTT design can flex better, by having the body weight (when seated) to apply not at the end of the seat stays, but already onto it and then the vibrations from the rear can go right into the front triangle without interfering with your butt.
> 
> But if you are using alu, the vibrations are not much dampened, it's more the flex that will react in a better way then a standard frame design.
> 
> But if you don't like it, I don't think you belong in this thread anyway


Tru Dat!!!!


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

mik_git said:


> 93 should be 1-1/8, GT were pretty early adopters of oversize


The 93 Karakoram was US made wasn't it?


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

LeZaskargirl said:


> The 93 Karakoram was US made wasn't it?


I want to put a Ridgid fork on it. I found one with this info- 26 in 1 1/8 in threaded 8 1/4 steerer 2.5 in threaded canti brakes. Will that work? It has rockshox quadra 21r
on it now


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

LeZaskargirl said:


> The 93 Karakoram was US made wasn't it?


Nope, Tawanese. Only US made HT's were Zaskar, Xizang and Pysclone (and some alu Avalanches later one)


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

LeZaskargirl said:


> I want to put a Ridgid fork on it. I found one with this info- 26 in 1 1/8 in threaded 8 1/4 steerer 2.5 in threaded canti brakes. Will that work? It has rockshox quadra 21r
> on it now


Well according to the catalog the 1993 karakorum used a tioga aheadset, so it's not threaded so no that fork wouldn't fit... however the headset may have been changed (or even the headset from factory was threader *spec subject to change type thing*)... so you need to see if it is a threaded headset or threadless. Threadless is beter for lots of options, but if it's thread then you it's something you need to know.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

also note what brakes you are using, if vbrake, all good, but if cantilever, then the quadra would have a cable stop on it, if you change to a rigid, you need to make sure you have some sort of cable stop, either on the steerer/headset or as part of the stem, to make the brakes work.


----------



## LeZaskargirl (Nov 7, 2016)

mik_git said:


> Well according to the catalog the 1993 karakorum used a tioga aheadset, so it's not threaded so no that fork wouldn't fit... however the headset may have been changed (or even the headset from factory was threader *spec subject to change type thing*)... so you need to see if it is a threaded headset or threadless. Threadless is beter for lots of options, but if it's thread then you it's something you need to know.


Thanks I appreciate all your help


----------



## brugola (Dec 5, 2017)

@LeZaskargirl Yes it was a very good bike I used mainly for cycle touring and for short itineraries in the mountains.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Just some pics to keep thread going.





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Recent pick-up. One of three made welded ~96 by Jeff Jones.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> Recent pick-up. One of three made welded ~96 by Jeff Jones.


That's so amazing.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

roaringfork said:


> I acquired my first mtb. . . found one all original except for saddle and tires. $75 for a 1991 GT Karakoram. Super stoked.
> 
> View attachment 1170039


Nice! Was one of the first I re-acquired as well.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Anyone wanting to add to the GT stable....this just listed in So Cal

https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/d/specialized-bike-weighs-less/6451329861.html


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks G!


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

New addition tonight.....another CL find.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Nice find! I have the same exact year and model, just tore it down to the frame the other day. Still deciding whether to build it or sell it...


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

TheHolc said:


> Nice find! I have the same exact year and model, just tore it down to the frame the other day. Still deciding whether to build it or sell it...


I can use the RH shifter if you decide to move some things.....this one is shot. The spring loaded prawl is chipped and doesn't grab.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

gm1230126 said:


> Recent pick-up. One of three made welded ~96 by Jeff Jones.


Sweet!
Looks the back of a 1996 GT LTS-1 mated to to the front with some miles of tubing in between.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

*gt Xizang*

Been awhile since I've posted....here's something I built to road ride with last fall.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^yeah thats alright


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Nope, green cable straddle is out of place. Ruins the aesthetic.



Grumps


----------



## LeatherNutz (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm very sorry to jump in here like this and truth be told I ride, but not super into the vintage theme. However, I believe I've been lucky enough to come across some if not rare, at least cool vintage frames. Again I hate to hijack anything, but if a few of you wouldn't mind looking at my gallery album and letting me know what I've found I would greatly appreciate it. So far the only one I think I have pinned down is a 1995 GT LTS carbon fiber full suspension frame. Any help you could provide would be appreciated.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^Going by your other post in the GT area, its a 1996 LTS Thermoplastic frame (was LTS for about 5 minutes before they called them STS's)... dunno about anything else as you "gallery" is...where?


----------



## LeatherNutz (Apr 2, 2018)

Should be under my profile in albums. I appreciate the information.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

alright (i jsut went to the dropdown "gallery nothing...but profile had stuff)...

black zaskar is a 12.5inch? 1997 or 98 (think 97 woud have to look up decals to be sure)
purple zaskar is a 96
next lts is 96
next lts is a 96 boomerang (hot jiggity!!!! aka lts dhownhill)
top zaskar le is a 94 (or 93/95...same year issue as the black one, would have to look u cataloges to be sure but i think 94)


Boomerang, should have led with that over the thermo... kick arse bike if there ever was one.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Also thats just going by the decals, which can easily be changed, the serial numbers will tell the story. No reason to think the Zaskar's arn't Zaskars sitting there with the LTS's but until you get serial numbers which will telly you if zaskars or not and the year then the decals tell as the only story.


----------



## LeatherNutz (Apr 2, 2018)

Is there a reference for serial numbers. So of all the frames one was built But there are no markings on it at all except for a GT stamp on an end cap facing to the rear under the seat.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

the zaskars serial should be on the non drive drop out, the lts's er...on bottom bracket I think, maybe the dropout (i'm sure someone will op in and give the info.
All USA made auminium frames, so Zaskars and LTS 1/team, the serial number will start with XX for month, YY for year. All numbers, if here is a letter at the start, or anywhere, then not USA made so not a zaskar or if lts then a 2 or 3... Sometimes there is no serial number, but thats pretty rare.


----------



## LeatherNutz (Apr 2, 2018)

Living in Japan, so I guess we’ll see what the numbers say. I appreciate all the help. Hopefully I’ll be able to find them all a good home.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

On the assumption the zaskars are real (which you'd think would be given sitting next to lts and lts boomerang ad lts thermo), everything should be easy to find a home for and make reasonable money (If i had any I'd be buying). Probably easiest would be ebay and retrobike.co.uk... just be prepared to ship international or you might struggle.

Japan, cool place, was over there couple of years ago, loved it.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

mik_git said:


> Sometimes there is no serial number, but thats pretty rare.


No S/N on my Xizang.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

DFA said:


> No S/N on my Xizang.


Yeah we're talking Zaskars here...


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Picked this up over the weekend...









it's a nice addition to the splatter paint GT collection


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Just picked up this GT Avalanche from a neighbor's curb with my favorite sign  Gonna need a lot of TLC.

Anyone know what year this one is? It's 7-speed, and most of the parts look original. Thanks!


GT Avalanche by ricky d, on Flickr


GT Avalanche by ricky d, on Flickr


GT Avalanche by ricky d, on Flickr


GT Avalanche by ricky d, on Flickr


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^91 i think


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks Mik! That was the year I got into mountain biking, so this makes me happy to hear. I lusted after a Zaskar back then, but couldn't afford it. I'll make this rideable and use it as a loaner.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

LeatherNutz said:


> Living in Japan, so I guess we'll see what the numbers say. I appreciate all the help. Hopefully I'll be able to find them all a good home.


Great collection you have there. The carbon LTS is awesome.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Drevil said:


> Thanks Mik! That was the year I got into mountain biking, so this makes me happy to hear. I lusted after a Zaskar back then, but couldn't afford it. I'll make this rideable and use it as a loaner.


Think Mik is on the money. It is a 91. The Tange Prestige tubing is fairly high up the cro-mo food chain.

You have a nice neighbour and I'd be taking over a 6 pack at least to get in early for the next garage cleanout.

Ride it and enjoy


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

It's a '91, they called it Camo Daktari white paint scheme. I picked this one up for $20 a couple years ago.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

$20 is a bargain and it looks to be in great condition too. Right place at the right time.

Well done.


----------



## clintj (Nov 17, 2018)

Finished a complete overhaul on this one back in the spring. I've had this one since high school when I worked in a bike shop, sinking most of each paycheck into parts to get it built up. Did a ton of rides and a race or two on it before I enlisted in college.

Zaskar LE frame, and a whole slew of what were pretty nice parts at the time. Cane Creek headset, Control Tech stem and seatpost, Avid brakes, Titec handlebar and bar ends, White Industries hubs and crankset, Shimano shifting, BB, and cassette (XT and XTR), Mavic rims laced up with butted spokes, and a Judy SL fork. Weighed about 23 lbs back then.

The original fork was trashed so it got a correct length Surly rigid fork and a set of flats this year, and is living a post-retirement life for neighborhood rides with the kids.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks super. A clean looking Zaskar always gets my attention.

Don't forget to put the hammer down and channel Rishi Grewal when those neighbourhood kids get smart and want to race you any chance they get. 



Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquorStore (Mar 9, 2019)

*Rigid Fork Help to Replace Trashed Rockshox for GT Pantera All Terra 7005 Alum*

Hey All,
New owner old bike. I assume its a 2000? GT Pantera 7005. 
I am Trying to do a low budget tuneup with some slight upgrades, etc. 
First starting with the fork. Its thrashed. I want to go for a rigid fork I've seen on older models instead since cost is an issue. My riding style is back to basics on mountains.

My issue is finding the exact replacement from the RockShox Long Travel Indy C fork to a GT rigid or similar replacement. 
Estimated A-C measurement is = (441mm) and steerer at (175mm) 

I've read a lot all over but have gotten different answers regarding steering or travel and sag compensation when doing the conversion. I also don't know what 80mm 100mm etc are even about.

Here are some photos to help with my rambling. After the fork issue theres a bunch of rusty bits by the Giga crank (chain stay guard) 
Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

LiquorStore said:


> Hey All,
> New owner old bike. I assume its a 2000? GT Pantera 7005.
> I am Trying to do a low budget tuneup with some slight upgrades, etc.
> First starting with the fork. Its thrashed. I want to go for a rigid fork I've seen on older models instead since cost is an issue. My riding style is back to basics on mountains.
> ...


You're in luck! I bought my girlfriend a '96 Pantera, and swapped it out for a rigid fork. Don't know how similar the geometry is for your year Pantera, but we went with this 440mm fork:

https://www.somafab.com/archives/product/crmo-mtb-fork-cantilever

I paid about $115 for it, about five years ago. Great fork, seemed like a good fit for the bike, it handled very well afterwards. She put a fair amount of miles on it before finally admitting that the frame was just a little too big, now my dad is enjoying it. She liked how it handled so much she didn't want to admit the bike was a bit too big for her.

I don't think I sourced the fork from directly Soma, I believe it as also available from other sources. You might be able to shop around for the best deal on it.


----------



## janthenat (Nov 16, 2009)

@Drevil @rob_ralph
Where did you guys find the seat tube cable guide for the split rear brake straddle cable? Did those models come with it configured that way? Is this what they did before adding the single right side brazed on cable guide (with plastic sleeve)?

I have a 1995 Tequesta that I'm reworking into a 700c gravel bike, with some Dia Compe style center pull brakes. I'm thinking about getting a long straddle cable and running it in front of the seat tube like that and the cable guide you have would be perfect. It's obviously purpose made.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^ those guides are used for U-brakes, before they started using canti's in 93ish


----------



## janthenat (Nov 16, 2009)

mik_git said:


> ^ those guides are used for U-brakes, before they started using canti's in 93ish


Well... I think I want one. Where do you suppose a guy might find one. Not finding them in the usual places.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Was just watching ‘92 ESPN race video with Rishi talking up his GT triple triangle. Good stuff and clearly winning bikes (just ask Juli Furtado and Rishi Grewal). 

STILL looking for a 1991 Xizang (Ti front/steel rear triangle).


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> STILL looking for a 1991 Xizang (Ti front/steel rear triangle).


They only made 250 of them. Might take a while.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

DFA said:


> They only made 250 of them. Might take a while.


BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for posting the photo. 
Yes it may, and luck too but the search continues.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

They didn't make anywhere near 250 of those Bi-Metal Xizangs late 90-91. 50 tops.


----------



## LiquorStore (Mar 9, 2019)

Medic Zero said:


> You're in luck! I bought my girlfriend a '96 Pantera, and swapped it out for a rigid fork. Don't know how similar the geometry is for your year Pantera, but we went with this 440mm fork:
> 
> https://www.somafab.com/archives/product/crmo-mtb-fork-cantilever
> 
> ...


thanks for the suggestion. It just sucks that a new fork cost like 4 times what I paid for the bike. I'm in California and it seems like a hot bed for triples. The guy I bought the timberline from told me he just sold a zaskar the day before.

Here's the pantera and Timberline.


----------



## vicali (Apr 2, 2019)

Awesome thread.

My first MTB was a 92 Timberline like this one; I was 13 and rode it everywhere for the next 10 years.. Put on Flexstem, Anodized Brake Boosters, barends, RockRing, and bash guard. It was awesome. With any luck it's still hanging in my parents garage..


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

janthenat said:


> @Drevil @rob_ralph
> Where did you guys find the seat tube cable guide for the split rear brake straddle cable? Did those models come with it configured that way? Is this what they did before adding the single right side brazed on cable guide (with plastic sleeve)?
> 
> @janthenat that cable guide is original set up


----------



## MTBchewie (Apr 4, 2019)

What do you all think of this? 92? I am looking at buying for my wife so we can both have vintage bikes.

I know the picture isnt great but its all I have to go on for now.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

93 or 94 I'd think, def not 92 model year.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

janthenat said:


> @Drevil @rob_ralph
> Where did you guys find the seat tube cable guide for the split rear brake straddle cable? Did those models come with it configured that way? Is this what they did before adding the single right side brazed on cable guide (with plastic sleeve)?
> 
> I have a 1995 Tequesta that I'm reworking into a 700c gravel bike, with some Dia Compe style center pull brakes. I'm thinking about getting a long straddle cable and running it in front of the seat tube like that and the cable guide you have would be perfect. It's obviously purpose made.


I saw this for sale:
https://bmxmuseum.com/forsale/286582








Good luck on your search!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

1994


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Knowing you have a part is one thing. Finding it is another.


----------



## karddet (Jun 2, 2018)

My free frame of the week. Think I scored. Not sure what year it is... Has a really neat blue on black ribboned paint scheme and the design seems to be mid 90s. The bars are GT brand that I had laying around and the fork is a direct drive off a rigid Rockhopper. Can't wait to get it tuned up and on the trail!


----------



## karddet (Jun 2, 2018)

*Only $10!*









Just beat my free Timberline score with a $10 Aggressor! Needs a saddle as you can plainly see, no major rust though. Brakes aren't working well but should be a pretty quick fix. 21" frame is great since my friends are all 6'4". Paint is pretty faded, so might get stripped and re-sprayed or maybe even hydro dipped.


----------



## karddet (Jun 2, 2018)

Update: I guess the Aggressor is a 97. It is also one of the most fun bikes I've ever owned. Taking both GTs in for tune ups today


----------



## karddet (Jun 2, 2018)

95 Pantera aquired in trade









92 Ricochet $20 at local co-op


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

richochet is more 93 than 92...


----------



## karddet (Jun 2, 2018)

That's what I meant to type lol. Phone buttons are too small for my thumbs!


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

mik_git said:


> richochet is more 93 than 92...


You would be spot on with that big GT logo on the downtube.

Didn't know the Ricochets came in Tequila Sunrise. Love that paint job.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Mr Crudley said:


> You would be spot on with that big GT logo on the downtube.
> 
> Didn't know the Ricochets came in Tequila Sunrise. Love that paint job.


You have to love a lot of those old GT paint jobs... o rheck a bunch of companies paint jobs... thats just soemthing you don't see any more (well really after the early 90's)


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

mik_git said:


> You have to love a lot of those old GT paint jobs... o rheck a bunch of companies paint jobs... thats just soemthing you don't see any more (well really after the early 90's)


Totally agree. I'm over the present matte black era and miss the times of funky paintjobs. We may never see it again. GT did some magical stuff for sure.


----------



## karddet (Jun 2, 2018)

Mr Crudley said:


> Totally agree. I'm over the present matte black era and miss the times of funky paintjobs. We may never see it again. GT did some magical stuff for sure.


I've actually been thinking of building a hydro dip tank so that I can try to recreate some of those amazing paint jobs. Really want a dakari white and that most excellent blue and yellow splatter


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (Dec 9, 2009)

Mr Crudley said:


> You would be spot on with that big GT logo on the downtube.
> 
> Didn't know the Ricochets came in Tequila Sunrise. Love that paint job.


I too like the color - I just wanted to continue the Tequila theme beyond the paint....so I added a Rock the bike Blender and a Crust cargo fork (love that geometry to make it work) Now...it is a true party bike!


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

karddet said:


> I've actually been thinking of building a hydro dip tank so that I can try to recreate some of those amazing paint jobs. Really want a dakari white and that most excellent blue and yellow splatter


Send your bike to Squid bikes. They'll do a mega spatter-job on it (or any other wild design you'd like).


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

karddet said:


> View attachment 1251068
> 
> 
> My free frame of the week. Think I scored. Not sure what year it is... Has a really neat blue on black ribboned paint scheme and the design seems to be mid 90s. The bars are GT brand that I had laying around and the fork is a direct drive off a rigid Rockhopper. Can't wait to get it tuned up and on the trail!


Nice Timberline! That's a score in my book!

Pretty sure that's earlier than mid-90's. I'd guess 91-93. The graphics look the same as the 93 Outpost I had.

If you post the serial # (on the bottom of the bottom bracket shell) someone here will probably decipher it for you.

Also, IIRC, it might be date-able from the brakes. I think Shimano used to print a date code on the back of the brake units.

I still have my 1990 Timberline, I put thousands of miles on it commuting, touring, and now it's sort of my back-up cargo bike, when I need something with racks and don't want to lock up my Continuum there.


----------



## KFresh78 (Jan 13, 2021)

I just dug this out of storage. 1989, I believe. My first MTB. Had this thing on lay-away, bought with grass cutting money.


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)

28dayslater said:


> View attachment 1930466


98 GT Outpost repurposed into my single speed gravel grinder


----------

